# TEL AVIV | Projects & Construction



## Beeri

Tel-Aviv is definatly becoming one of the most modern and empressive cities in the world. The next phase is to rebuild the south part of the city...

Does anyone know the projected completion dates for these projects?

Are there any good Israeli sites about commercial real estate?

Thanks


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers planned for *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*AMPA TOWER*


● Height: *65 floors * above the ground, *244 meters*. (774 ft)

● Location: near Ayalon highway, close to Yigal Alon Street, not far away from Toyota tower.

● there is a chance that the tower will raised over *250 * meters.
● The tower is part of "Ampa business center", which its construction already began.
● Initiator: Ampa real-estate.
● It will be built on the old "Amkor" factory.


● State: proposed


----------



## [MakkabI]

^^ Ampa Tower is now under construction I think so...


----------



## Henk

reinati said:


> ^^ Ampa Tower is now under construction I think so...


Really?? Does someone have some construction pics.


----------



## [MakkabI]

^^ Yeh... Here's some 2003 construction pics of Ampa Tower


----------



## TeLaVivi

Henk said:


> Really?? Does someone have some construction pics.


Sorry, but the Ampa tower is on hold  . the construction photos are of the 12 stories buildings which are part of the Ampa complex .









Read here


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers planned for *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*










*the third AZRIELI TOWER*

● Height: 42 floors above the ground,154 meters. (505 ft)
● The tower is part of Azrieli towers.
● The tower was supposed to be built at the same time as the triangular and the round towers, but because of a conflict with the municipality, the permission to built was not given. Not long ago, the project owner, David Azrieli compromised with the municipality, so the tower will be built soon.
● Architect: Eli Atiya, A.Yaski and Y.Sivan.


● State: The construction is on hold temporarily, but it supposed to be resumed this year.


----------



## gurukool

nice projects in focus
want 2 c the completed egged tower


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


New skycraper in Tel Aviv

B.S.R group annonced they are going to build aresidential tower east to the YOO project. the new tower will host 132 apartments and will rise ,at least, for 30 floors. no rendering of the tower yet.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Renault Tower*


















● Height: 51 floors above the ground, 203 meters. (666 ft)

● Location: near Yigal Alon Street, the tower will be built in "Renault plot". In the past there was a report that the tower will be built outside of Tel Aviv, near the "crossing Israel" road, but later it was well known that the tower will be built in Tel Aviv.


● Designation: offices.
● The headquarters of Renault in Israel will be in the tower.

● State: proposed.


----------



## eljash

eljash said:


> spirit of the wheels
> the wheel is the CHIPLIFE
> word spirit it's information
> 
> http://www.rozmowy.all.pl/index.php?option=displaypage&Itemid=100&op=page&SubMenu=


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Sea Star Hotel*

● Height: 25 floors above the ground, 75 meters (an estimation) (246 ft)

● Location: near the shore, close to Herbet Samuel Street and the beach promenade, Geula Street and Harabanit Kuk Street.

● The hotel is part of "Oranim" project.
● The cost of the project: 120 million dollars.
● There will be 150 residential units.
● Initiator: Menachem Ronen.

● State: proposed.


----------



## [MakkabI]

^^ Wow... I really like it... its cool!!!


----------



## Libanophile

Wow, beautiful projects!


----------



## Hebrewtext

hebrewtext said:


> *80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*
> 
> 
> *The Wholesale Market Towers*
> 
> ● There will be 37 buildings, among them are *4 towers in height of 40 floors * above the ground, 144 meters. (472 ft)
> 
> ● Location: the area which today the wholesale market located in, south to "the south of the Kirya" compound.
> 
> ● Most of the buildings in the compound will be 10 floors high.
> ● Built area: 220,000 square meters.
> ● 100,000 square meters will be for commerce, employment, public institutions and green space.
> ● There will be 120,000 square meters of residence.
> ● There will be 1,125 residential units.
> ● Area: 59 dunams.
> ● The wholesale market will move to Keshet compound near Ben-Gurion airport.
> ● Architect: Jan-Paul Vidye in a cooperation with Ya'ar architects.
> ● A car parking for 3,500 vehicles will be built.
> 
> ● State: approved.


new rendering looks like another design:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Neve-Tzedek Tower*


*Other names:
1.Almog Yam tower.
2.Nehoshtan tower.
● Height: 38-42 floors above the ground,150 meters. (482 ft)

● Location: 61 Eilat Street, Ha'ted alley, Pines alley.

● Architect: Tzvi Gabay.
● Initiator: Almog Yam from Yam Suf group.
● Designation: residence.
● 3 building will be renovated according to the plan.
● A 4 dunams Size Park will be built.
● Area: 6 dunams.
● 300 apartments will be built.
● The cost of the project: 90 million dollars.
● A bridge which will connect Neve-Tzedek neighborhood to the tower will be built.

● The website of the project

● State: under construction to be finished in 2005/6.








site plan








arejected proposal for the facades




















interiors:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*Tel-aviv Towers*


● Height:34 floors above the ground,140 meters. (459 ft)

● Location: Nahalat Yitzhak neighborhood, Nahalat Yitzhak Street.

● *4* residential towers,2 are built already,towards them *2 will be construct soon.*●
● The cost of the project:100 million dollars.
● Near Tel Aviv towers an office tower with 9-10 floors and 13,500 square meters of offices, will be built as part of Tel Aviv towers project.
● Beneath the tower there is a shopping mall.
● There are 4 underground floors with 2000 parking places.
● There are 23,000 square meters of residence. 
● 225 residential units exist in the towers.
● The construction of the first two towers began in 1998 and finished in 2000.


----------



## drfunk

looks like the jews are building tel aviv up pretty well. its in safe hands


----------



## [MakkabI]

LIVE SHOT OF NEVE-TZEDEK TOWER










Click refresh everytime you want to see update shot of this tower...


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Be'eri-Nehardea Tower*


● Height: 32 floors above the ground, 126 meters (413 ft).

● Location: Be'eri Street and Nehardea Street.

● There will be 176 residential units.
● The tower will include a health club, a swimming pool and a gym.
● Initiator: A.Arenson and Dirum company.
● Area: 7 dunams.
● Architect: Moshe Tzur.

● State: under construction


----------



## cello1974

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This relatively small city puts many enormous metropolises to shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkey

hehehe yeah Tel Aviv has many skycrapers and more in the future....


----------



## TalB

You can now see the Yoo Towers from above the ground now.

Originally posted by ZOHAR in the Israeli fourm


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Discount Bank to buy 13,000 sqm from Levinstein for NIS 200m*

*Levinstein is investing $40 million in construction of the entire 30-storey building.*

Guy Yamin 3 Jul 05 11:33 

Israel Discount Bank (TASE: DSCT) will buy from Levinstein 13,000 sq.m. of office space on 13 floors, plus underground parking places, in an office tower at the corner of Yehuda Halevi St. and Herzl St. in Tel Aviv for NIS 200 million.

Discount Bank currently rents the space at $19 per sq.m. per month, index-linked, for the first five years of a lease, and at $19.95 per sq.m. per month for the next eight years. Annual rent amounts to $3.15 million. The sale reflects a return of 7%. As a result of the sale, Levinstein has cancelled plans to raise NIS 200 million on the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange (TASE). 

Levinstein plans to build an additional 17,000 sq.m. on 17 floors above Discount Bank headquarters. This space is not included in the deal with the bank. Levinstein is investing $40 million in construction. 

Levinstein is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Meshulam Levinstein Contracting and Engineering Ltd. (TASE:LEVI). 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 3, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Delek Real Estate sells Tel Aviv lot to US investors for $10.6m*

*The buyers will build 200 housing units on the site.*

Guy Yamin 3 Jul 05 12:49 

Delek Real Estate Ltd. (TASELKR) last week sold a seven-dunam (1.75-acre) lot on Eilat St. in south Tel Aviv to a group of US investors for $10.6 million. Delek Real Estate bought the lot two years ago from Koor Properties Ltd. for $7 million. The lot is now being rezoned for residences.

The buyers apparently believe that they can develop the lot, building 200 housing units on it in the style characteristic of the Neve Tzedek neighborhood. 

The buyers will reportedly pay $120,000 per land per apartment, after paying the betterment tax and the expropriation of land. Delek Real Estate's high asking price generated a profit of $3.6 million, which took the industry by surprise. The buyers also bought rights to buy an adjacent four-dunam (one-acre) lot from the Israel Land Administration (ILA) for $4 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 3, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*NIS 14m Ramat Gan stadium renovation for Maccabiah Games*

*The College for Management in Rishon LeZion is offering a special program for Jewish athletes participating in the games who wish to stay in Israel.*

Globes’ correspondent 10 Jul 05 14:10 

The Ramat Gan municipality has announced the completion of a NIS 14 million renovation project for the Ramat Gan stadium and the surrounding area for the17th Maccabiah Games. The Ramat Gan municipality provided NIS 4.6 million in financing, and the Ministry of Transport, Ayalon Highways, Yarkon River Authority, and Jewish National Fund provided the rest. 

Israel Police Dan District has announced that it is ready for the opening ceremony of the 17th Maccabiah Games tomorrow. The police predict that the Ramat Gan stadium will be full for the event, and it has taken special security measures for the personalities expected to attend. 

Those who remember the junkyard at the former Impulse discothèque in the access park to the stadium will not recognize the area, which has been replanted with grass, trees, shrubs, and flowers. The project also included rebuilding the streets in the area of the stadium and Ayalon Mall, and the Abba Hill St.-Ben Gurion St. intersection, the main access route to the stadium. 

*Free tuition for athletes who remain in Israel*

7,000 athletes from 55 countries are now arriving in Israel for the Maccabiah Games. The College for Management in Rishon LeZion has announced a special program for Jewish athletes participating in the games who wish to stay on Israel, under which they will receive free tuition for one year for one of eight academic programs. The College for Management added that students could be eligible for additional aid, including rent, to help them get started in Israel. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 10, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Minrav to build 2 bridges for Jerusalem-Tel Aviv railway for NIS 140m*

*Minrav Engineering has won a Hebrew University and Hadassah Medical Center tender for the construction of a 15,000-sq.m. biotechnology park for NIS 70 million.*

Gal Nissim, Orit Bar-Gil, and Guy Yamin 10 Jul 05 12:24 

Minrav Holdings Ltd. (TASE:MNRV) has won an Israel Railways tender for construction of two bridges for the Tel Aviv-Jerusalem line for NIS 140 million. The two 1,200-meter long, 7.4-meter wide, and 30-meter high bridges will be built near Latrun. These are the longest bridges under the Israel Railways work plan.

Minrav expects to begin work in a month and take 28 months to complete. 

Minrav Engineering and Construction Ltd. has won a Hebrew University of Jerusalem and Hadassah Medical Center Ein Kerem tender for the construction of a 15,000-sq.m. biotechnology park for NIS 70 million. Minrav Projects CEO Dror Kuznietzky said the project included planning and construction of the park, as well as operating it for 25 years. 

The IDF residences administration is in advanced negotiations with Minrav Projects 88 Ltd. for the purchase of a Kiryat Ono lot, zoned for 90 apartments. There are two alternative methods for the purchase. Under the first alternative, Minrav will be the contractor, and the purchase price will be $9.4 million. Under the second alternative, if a contract is signed with different contractor for construction, the purchase price will be $9.9 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 10, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Habima complex renovation battle heats up*

*The $40 million renovation plan involves changing the structure’s internal and external facades and shape.*

Ron Paz 10 Jul 05 13:34 

“MKs should come together as one to prevent irreversible damage to one of Israel’s most important cultural landmarks,” says the Society for the Preservation of Historical Sites in advance of a Knesset Education Committee discussion on the future of Habima Theater in Tel Aviv. 

The Habima Theater complex will mark its 50th anniversary in two years. Since the fan-shaped structure and hall were built, they have been considered a cornerstone of Israeli culture. 

In recent years, the Habima management, Tel Aviv municipality, and Israel Philharmonic Orchestra have been formulating renovation plans for the Habima complex, which, if carried out, will drastically change the structure’s internal and external facades, even though the building is included in the municipality’s list of buildings slated for preservation. It is also one of the key buildings in the area that UNESCO has declared a World Heritage Site. When the Tel Aviv municipality asked UNESCO for this designation, it signed a document promising to preserve the authenticity of the entire area, including the structures in it. 

The Habima renovation plan, which is unofficially estimated at almost $40 million, includes converting the main hall into a rectangular structure, raising the roof and changing its shape, converting the adjacent Helena Rubinstein house into a rehearsal hall for the Israel Philharmonic, and other changes. No official detailed renovation plan has yet been submitted to the public, which is strongly opposed by the architects association, preservation groups and thousands of cultural aficionados. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 10, 2005


----------



## RoM

Way to go Tel Aviv....There is a construction boom going on in Israel... Israel of 2010 is going to be so different than the Israel of today.... much has and will change and for the better


----------



## Monkey

yeah we need only silence and all things will OK!
Israeli economic is good situation too!
2000 start-ups will open this year (onlu 1200 last year and 600 in 2003)


----------



## TalB

Here are some recnet pics of Tel Aviv that I noticed.

Originally posted by beivushtang from SSP.









































BONUSano of the Tel Aviv metro area (includes Ramat Gan and Bnei Brak)


----------



## Monkey

wonderful pics!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*



*Discount bank tower under construction*


























[


----------



## TalB

Why does the Shalom Meir Tower need a crane to rennovate its top floors?


----------



## Monkey

Thanks for the updates from Tel Aviv - a booming Mediterranean city.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Tel Aviv Regional Planning Board approves Ayalon Park visitors center*

*The $3 million center will hold seminars and international conferences on recycling.*

Dalia Tal 17 Jul 05 15:37 

The Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Board has approved a plan for a visitors center at the former Hiriya garbage dump, as part of the Ayalon Park. The Bracha Foundation will finance the $3 million center. 

The four-dunam (one-acre) project will include Israel’s largest environmental and recycling educational center. The center will teach about waste, recycling, and ecology, and will hold seminars on garbage recycling and creative uses of garbage and recycled materials. It will also host international conferences on recycling. The center will have an ecological water purification system using pools with water plants. 

As part of the project, it was decided to renovate a historic building used to make compost, which has a unique architectural façade. The structure will include a large showroom for temporary exhibits on environmental issues. It will also serve as a terminal for tours of the site, and later as an entry gate to the Ayalon Park, which the National Planning and Building Board approved as green lungs for the central district. 

20,000 people visit the site every year, and the hope is to double this number. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 17, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Tel Aviv Railway Red Line bid deadline postponed*

*The committee thereby granted a request by the competing consortia.*

Gal Nissim 17 Jul 05 11:25 

As expected, the deadline for submitting bids in the build, operate, transfer (BOT) tender for the Tel Aviv light railway Red Line has been postponed. The ministerial tenders committee announced today that the new deadline would be December 20, 2005. The committee thereby granted a request by the consortia in order to enable them to finish organizing themselves and submit bids.

The committee said that the Red Line would go into operation by 2012 at the latest. Ten kilometers of the 22-kilometer Red Line will go through an underground tunnel. The line begins in Petah Tikva and ends in Bat Yam. The cost of construction is estimated at over $1.5 billion. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on July 17, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Discount Bank buys 14 floors from Levinstein for $43.7m*

*Levinstein is building 17 floors above Discount Bank’s headquarters.*

Guy Yamin 19 Jul 05 16:30 

Israel Discount Bank (TASE: DSCT) has bought 12,500 sq.m. of office space for $43.7 million from Levinstein. Discount Bank bought 14 floors, plus underground parking places, in a 31-storey office tower under construction at the corner of Yehuda Halevi St. and Herzl St. in Tel Aviv. 

This deal cancels the leasing contract between the parties. Discount Bank was due to rent the 14 floors at $19 per sq.m. per month, index-linked, for the first five years, rising to $19.95 per sq.m. per month for the next eight years. Levinstein would have earned $3.15 million a year in rent, reflecting a return of 7.2%. As a result of the sale, Levinstein has cancelled plans to raise NIS 200 million on the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange (TASE). Levinstein is a subsidiary of Meshulam Levinstein Contracting and Engineering Ltd. (TASE:LEVI) controlled by CEO Shaul Lotan. 

The building will serve as Discount Bank’s headquarters, which are currently located nearby at Yehuda Halevi St. 27. 

Levinstein is building 17,000 sq.m. on 17 floors above Discount Bank’s headquarters. This extra space is not part of the deal with Discount Bank. Levinstein is investing $40 million in the building. 

Discount Bank sold the lot on which the building is located to Levinstein for $13.4 million in July 2002. The lot was originally zoned for a 14-storey building, but Levinstein subsequently obtained permits to add 17 more floors. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 19, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Clalit sells Tel Aviv clinic for $5.3m*

*Clalit Health Services is examining two sites for its Zamenhof St. clinic. It plans to sell its clinic on Haro’eh St in Ramat Gan.*

Guy Yamin 19 Jul 05 16:56 

After treating patients at its Zamenhof clinic in Tel Aviv for 75 years, Clalit Health Services has sold the property to a developer for $5.3 million. The Zamenhof clinic was one of Clalit’s best-known symbols. The four-storey building had 4,700 sq.m. of built-up space, including a 500-sq.m. basement. The property was recently offered for sale by tender, which attracted a great deal of interest, although only three bids were ultimately submitted. Under the Urban Building Plan, the property is zoned for public use, with 225% building rights, which are fully used. 

The winner of the tender can build either a public structure, such as a college or community center, or rezone the lot for residences. The existing structure probably cannot be demolished, since it classified for preservation without severe restrictions, which means that internal structures can be changed. 

Clalit is expected to vacate the clinic by the end of 2006, and possibly sooner. It is now examining two sites for two new clinics in areas with better access to public transport and parking. 

Clalit also plans to sell by tender its clinic on Haro’eh St in Ramat Gan, transferring services to new sites in the city. The building is worth an estimated $3.2 million, or $900 per sq.m. 

Clalit said it was negotiating with Housing and Construction Holding Co. Ltd. (Shikun u'Binui) (TASE:HUCN) subsidiary Secom Ltd. to rent 4,000 sq.m. in the BSR Towers in Bnei Brak. Clalit will probably pay $11 per sq.m. per month in a long-term lease. Secom owns the lower six floors in the 31-storey building, which has now been completed at the corner of Abba Hillel St. and Ben Gurion St. 

Clalit manages over one million sq.m. of property. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 19, 2005


----------



## ZOHAR

2 new towers in Tel Aviv Metro(Ramat Gan) 30 floors!!!
near to City Gate tower
great news...


----------



## Dancer

hebrewtext said:


> *E L A tower*
> 
> ● Height: *35-40 floors * above the ground,150 meters (estimated).
> (estimated) (450 ft).
> 
> ● Location: near Ayalon highway, in Menachem Begin way.
> 
> ● Architect: Shin Takamatzu from Japan and Lechiani.
> ● Designation: offices, commercial, residence and hotel keeping.
> ● There are 1,500 square meters for commercial usage, 27,000 square meters of office space, 9,000 square meters of residence and hotel keeping, total of 37,500.


I’m sorry I haven’t been following the Tel Aviv forum but I was wondering if anybody knows much about the status of this project. I have been in love with this building since I saw it in a book I bought a few years ago. This is one of my most favorite buildings in the world and I really hope it gets built. THX A BUNCH. :master:


----------



## TalB

I hope that this time the resumed construction on the last Azrieli Bldg is for real, b/c I have been hearing news like this in the past, and it was never resumed.


----------



## Dancer

If this is not built in Tel Aviv then its got to be built some place els. This design is too good to be a "never built."


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*one tower*

30 floors
Yashar arch.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000007932
*Habas sells YOO apartments for over NIS 300m*

*Over half the apartments in the entire project were sold by the end of June, even though only a quarter of the project had been completed.*

Roy Meltzer 4 Sep 05 10:38

Habas HZ Investments (1960) Ltd.’s (TASE:HABS) YOO project in Zameret Park in north Tel Aviv is moving forward quickly. Real estate industry source predict that construction will be completed toward the end of 2007.

The sources said Habas had sold apartments in the YOO project for over NIS 300 million. 80% of apartments in the first tower have been sold, and over half the apartments in the entire project were sold by the end of June, even though only a quarter of the project had been completed. These figures require reports on the extent of sales. Sales of apartments in the second tower are expected to begin in early 2006.

The YOO project is due to have 297 apartments in two round high-rises, one with 35 floors, and the other 39.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on September 4, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Africa-Israel, Minrav offer 25,000 sqm in Gov’t Complex*

*Space will be leased at $16 per sq.m. per month. Buyers may be more interested in buying the building if it is fully occupied.*

Guy Yamin 6 Sep 05 16:44 

Half Jubilee Ltd., jointly owned by Africa-Israel Investments Ltd. (TASE:AFIL; Pink Sheets:AFIVY) and Minrav Holdings Ltd. (TASE:MNRV), have begun marketing 25,000 sq.m. of office space in the Israel Government Complex in Tel Aviv. The complex is across the street from the Azrieli Towers, at the corner of Menachem Begin Rd. and Kaplan St. Office rent in the complex is estimated at $16 per sq.m. per month, and revenue is expected to reach $5 million a year. 

The 13 floors of the building that are being offered on the open market are located above the floors occupied by government offices, which are renting space at $15.60 per sq.m. per month in 20-year leases. 

The Israel Government Complex in Tel Aviv has 70,000 sq.m. of office space on 36 floors, and 1,000 sq.m. of commercial space on two floors. Half Jubilee has already signed leases with several tenants for the commercial space. 

“Globes” recently reported that Half Jubilee was negotiating to sell the entire building for $60 million. The negotiations failed, however, apparently because of the complexity of the deal, and the risks involved. Half Jubilee is now marking the remaining space on the open market. It is possible that buyers, especially investment institutions, will be more interested in the building if it is fully occupied. 

The building includes an underground parking garage. The parking garage currently has 350 spaces built in accordance with a standard that took into account future mass transit systems, including the Tel Aviv light railway, which will pass nearby. The offices will receive the public, and traffic in the area is expected to be heavy. 

Half Jubilee said it would demolish the Israel Air Force building adjacent to the Government Complex, where it will build 1,150 underground parking places, which will be added to those in the Government Complex. During the interim, which is expected to last two-three years, the government offices will be authorized to use 600 parking place in adjacent lots. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on September 6, 2005


----------



## malec

hebrewtext said:


> *80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


Some really nice towers here, I really like those quadruplets.

Anyway, you say 80 skyscraoers planned (40F-102F). Did I get it wrong or will there be a 102-storey tower? Details if any of you guys have them?


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


anew plan for aneighbourhood in north TA called "new manhattan" was represented to the finance ministry and to the Israel land authority.

the plan is to build *doesens of skyscrapers * with *no hight restrictions* ,which includes 30,0000 living units .on an area of 1300 dunam with the cost of some 8 billion $.

the plan was forged by group of specialists and architects for the private owners of the lots in that area. the area is occupied today by the domestic Airfield of Sde Dov ,which will be evacuated.

source :Ynet


the area today-you can see the Sde Dov landing field runway on bottom right.


----------



## TalB

Here are some skyscraper updates that beivushtang took recently in the Urban Images fourm.

Yoo Towers, Kirya Tower, and some project in the foreground I don't know of









Sea Towers?









Bank Discount Tower









Pan of Tel Aviv, Ramat Gan, and Bnei Brak









Same area only further out









Pan of Samaria and Petah Tikvah









Construction cranes in Old Ramat Gan









I don't know this project


----------



## westisbest

nice skyline


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*No more postponements for Tel Aviv light railway bids*

*The deadline is December 20, after four postponements. The Red Line tender is NIS 8 billion.*

Gal Nissim 15 Sep 05 13:20 

There will be no more postponements of the deadline for submitting bids in the Tel Aviv light railway Red Line tender, NTA Metropolitan Mass Transit System Benjamin Vaknin told “Globes”. 

The deadline for the NIS 8 billion Red Line tender is now December 20, after four postponements. Vaknin said NTA was ready and had expanded the professional team for answering bidders’ questions and requests for clarifications. He said the timetable could be met, and no requests for additional postponements would be accepted; the bidders knew that they had to submit bids by the end of December. He said that meeting timetables was essential for such a complex project. 

The tenders committee, headed by Ministry of Finance deputy Accountant General Haggai Miller, said participating consortia had already submitted preliminary financial and transport models. The tenders committee is expected to shortly take decision concerning the audit report by Louis Berger Group Inc. on changes to be made in the tender, including increasing state guarantees for the project. The tenders committee said no change would be made that would delay the timetable. 

The original deadline for submitting bids in the Red Line tender was August 2004. It was postponed to November 2004, then to March 2005, July 2005, and finally to December 2005. 

The 22-kilometer Red Line, including a 10-kilometer underground section, will run from the Petah Tikva central bus station, through Ramat Gan and Tel Aviv-Jaffa, to Bat Yam in the south. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on September 15, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*ILA won’t extend Hazera Ayalon Park agreement*

*Hazera Quality Seeds owns 284.25 acres of land included in the park.*

Shmuel Dekalo 20 Sep 05 14:42 

The agreement between the Israel Land Administration (ILA) and Hazera Quality Seeds with respect to land in Ayalon Park expired in mid-July, and the ILA has announced that it is unwilling to extend the agreement, which is consequently no longer valid. ILA Tel Aviv district director Yaron Bibi notified Hazera legal representative Adv. Eli Zohar of the decision. 

Hazera owns 1,137 dunam (284.25 acres) of land included in the Ayalon Park plan. On July 28, 2002, the ILA and Hazera signed an authorization agreement entailing joint planning for the company’s land. The agreement authorized Hazera to promote planning procedures for the land, including preparing and changing construction plans. 

Hazera planned to have part of the land it held in the park rezoned for construction of 10,000 housing units and 300 dunam (75 acres) for industry. 

Bibi’s announcement said that the agreement had required Hazera to work with the planning authorities to prepare a plan according to the timetable stipulated in Resolution 611 of the ILA Council. 

Bibi also said that since Hazera had not met the timetable, the ILA had no obligations stemming from the agreement. The ILA therefore stated that the agreement had expired on the stipulated date. 

This position is also included in the response by the State Attorney’s Office to a petition by the Israel Union for Environmental Defense against the planning authorization granted to Hazera. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on September 20, 2005


----------



## TalB

More projects that will be in Tel Aviv.

Witzo Towers
17 floors

Rendering
No rendering available

Current site









Shuck Sitonai Towers
40 floors each

Rendering









Current site









New Manhattan
No known height

Rendering
No rendering available

Current site


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Rad-Bynet begins marketing 2nd Or Tower in Ramat Hahayal*

*The project covers 72,000 sq.m., including 38,000 in offices and commercial space.*

Guy Yamin 25 Sep 05 13:12 

At a ceremony at the site, Rad-Bynet Real Estate will announce this week the beginning of marketing of the second of its two Or Towers in Ramat Hahayal. Marketing of the first tower has been completed. 

The Or Towers project, located at the corner of Habarzel Street and Hanehoshet Street, is a continuation of the Ziv Towers project. The project covers 72,000 sq.m., including 38,000 in offices and commercial space. 

The first tower was marketed mostly to high-tech companies. In a deal contracted last week, high-tech company Malcam rented offices at $14 per sq.m. per month. A 600-sq.m. Sushi Samba restaurant (the Israeli branch of a successful New York restaurant chain) is expected to open on the commercial floor of the building. 

Businessman Meir Shamir rented the eleventh floor of the building, where he plans to move the offices of Mivtach Shamir Holdings (TASE: MISH), which he controls. Shamir will pay $13 per sq.m. per month. Rents in the building are in the $12-15 range, in addition to $120 per month per underground parking space. 

The second building, slated for completion in mid-2006, will have 16,000 sq.m. above the 3,000 commercial floor shared by the two towers. Rad-Bynet Real Estate has entrusted marketing of the building to Maof Real Estate Advisors. 

Rad-Bynet Real Estate CEO Dalit Braun said that demand for offices in Ramat Hahayal had risen in recent months, as reflected in the higher rents prevailing in the area. She added that high-tech companies planning to expand their business were responsible for the increase in demand. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on September 25, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*TASE solicits bids for new building*

*The Tel Aviv Stock Exchange needs 6,000 sq.m. of main space and 7,500 sq.m. of service space.*

Guy Yamin 25 Sep 05 13:13 

The Tel Aviv Stock Exchange (TASE) announced at the end of last week that it was considering moving to a new building three years from now. The TASE needs 6,000 sq.m. of main space and 7,500 sq.m. of service space. Most of the space is for offices, a computer center, and a center with up to 1,000-sq.m. for 300 visitors. 

The TASE needs eight floors with 750-1,500 sq.m. of gross space, and 150 parking places within the building. TASE management is also demanding a public parking lot nearby. 

The TASE announced that the new building could either be a separate building, to be called the TASE house, or a separate wing of a larger building. A single separate building or lot with an approved Urban Building Plan (UBP), however, is preferable. The TASE will consider bids for lots, buildings adapted to its needs, and rental premises. 

TASE management announced that it was not publishing a tender at this stage, but asking for information and preliminary offers, to be submitted by October 29. The TASE currently occupies a 4,000-sq.m. six-storey building at 54 Ahad Ha’am Street. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on September 25, 2005


----------



## Kappa21

102 floors?
Where? when? what? who? where?


----------



## ZOHAR

there,sometime,nothing,nobody,nowhere....another questions?)


----------



## Kappa21

hebrewtext said:


> *80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*



So..
which is the 120 FL one?


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000016770
*Eilat railway approved as national infrastructure project*

*The initial cost of the project is estimated at NIS 6.6 billion.*

Gal Nissim 28 Sep 05 12:04

Sources inform "Globes" that the Eilat railway project has been approved as a national infrastructure project. Prime Minister Ariel Sharon and the ministers of finance and internal affairs gave the go-ahead for fast track approval by the national infrastructures committee. The initial cost of the project is estimated at NIS 6.6 billion.

The project involves a 286-kilometer railway from Beersheva to Eilat Port, by way of Dimona and Har Zin. The project has two sections. The first includes upgrading and doubling the existing 91 kilometers of railway track between Beersheva and Har Zin. The second consists of laying 165 kilometers of track from the phosphates area near Har Zin through the Arava to Eilat Port. Railway stations are planned in Dimona, Merkaz Sapir, Zofar, Paran, Hevan, Ya’alon, Lotan, Yotvata, and Tamar. Travel time from Tel Aviv to Eilat will be three hours. The line may be electrified at a later stage.

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on September 28, 2005


----------



## Marco Polo

So much construcion going on !!! Amazing. Congratulations Tel Aviv.


----------



## ZOHAR

TalB said:


> Just to give some updated progress on the projects.
> 
> Rennovation of 34 Kaplan St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


it's not really rennovation ,they are going to increase this road(Kaplan)


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Israel Railways ups revenue projection*

*Revenue is projected to exceed NIS 1 billion in 2006.*

Globes’ correspondent 28 Nov 05 15:58 

Israel Railways’ board of directors, chaired by Moshe Leon, yesterday approved its budget for 2006. Under the budget, revenue is projected to exceed NIS 1 billion, 17% above the revised estimated for 2005. 

Israel Railways’ development plan calls for the opening of a third track along the Ayalon in Tel Aviv, and a second track on the Kfar Saba-Tel Aviv line. Two new stations will also be opened: Sokolov in Kfar Saba, and Kiryat Arie in Petah Tikva.

Israel Railways expects to carry over 30 million passengers in 2006, 12% more than in its revised estimated for 2005. It also expects to carry eight million tons of cargo, 12% more than in its revised estimated for 2005. 

Leon said, “The 2006 work plan places great emphasis on expanding passenger services. At the same time, we are working on meeting high demand by significantly increasing equipment.” 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on November 28, 2005


----------



## ZOHAR

Yoo towers


----------



## gilad500

^^Looks great!!!and just imagin how it will look after 14 floors more!!!!cant wait to see how this one will look!!


----------



## ZOHAR

why 14?


----------



## TalB

Unfortunately, another house on Kaplan St is also being demolished, and this one is right by the Kirya Tower, which probably for the same purpose as the other one near it.


----------



## Pedrillo

ZOHAR said:


> Yoo towers



Great pics!!


----------



## ZOHAR

thanx


----------



## rise_against

tel aviv is sweet way to go


----------



## gilad500

ZOHAR said:


> why 14?


They are on the 27th floor, and the tower is 41 floors high, you do the math.


----------



## TalB

I am not sure what are the plans for this building that sits in the shadow of the newly-built Sonol Tower. However, it is slated for rennovation, but I am sure what kind of rennovation it will be. Either it will just have its interior and windows changed, or they could be building a skyscraper by using it as a base. For now, I have no idea what the plan will be.


----------



## ZOHAR

gilad500 said:


> They are on the 27th floor, and the tower is 41 floors high, you do the math.


it must be 39 no?


----------



## ferrariguy

]







[/URL][/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]

Dont these two buildings look a bit similar.


----------



## ZOHAR

they are...


----------



## ferrariguy

What you mean?


----------



## ZOHAR

i mean yes they look similar
where is from second building?


----------



## ZOHAR

Discount bank


----------



## ferrariguy

ZOHAR said:


> i mean yes they look similar
> where is from second building?


Do you mean where is the second building from?

If yes: It's from New Delhi (INDIA)


----------



## ZOHAR

ok


----------



## ferrariguy

ZOHAR said:


> ok


lol


----------



## ZOHAR

neve tzedek tower


----------



## TalB

Its metro cities tend to be getting some new projects as well.

Maoz Daniel Tower, Ramat Gan









Village on the Sea, Rishon Lezion









Top Gan, Ramat Hasharon









Exhibition Center, Ramat Gan









Alponia, Herzeliyah









Petah Tikva Library and Tower, Petah Tikvah









Kiryat Areih Train Station, Petah Tikvah









Holon Academic College, Holon









Lev Hapark Towers, Petah Tikvah









Grand Gindi Phase 2, Petah Tikvah









Jabutinisky Tower, Ramat Gan









Dan Center, Ramat Gan-Bnei Brak


----------



## Kappa21

I like the Ramat Sharon building..small basic and nice  

especially the top floors


----------



## ZOHAR

Ramat Hasharon is the best


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Tel Aviv rail tender changes will cut up to NIS 1b in costs*

*3 consortia are participating in the light railway tender: MTS, Spidan, and Metro Rail.* 

Gal Nissim 6 Dec 05 12:35 

Changes made by Ministry of Finance deputy Accountant General Haggai Miller in the tender for the Tel Aviv light railway will cut the cost of the project by NIS 500 million-1 billion. The changes were announced on Sunday. 

The underlying change was to reduce the length of the railway’s underground stations from 105 meters to 70 meters. In addition, the Bat Yam-Jaffa section of the railway will be opened early and the franchisee will be allowed to make preliminary plans before closing financing. The tenders committee will allow the winning franchisee to generate synergetic revenue, which could cut the cost of the project. 

These improvements are expected to cut the cost of the Tel Aviv light railway by 5-10%, or between NIS 500 million and NIS 1 billion. The tenders committee also set February 27, 2006 as the deadline for submitting bids. 

Three consortia are presently participating in the tender: the MTS group, Spidan, and the Metro Rail group. The tenders committee is due to pick the winner in June. The tender was postponed after the participants promised Accountant General Dr. Yaron Zalika that they would meet the deadline. 

The improvements in the tender were made on the basis of a report by Louis Berger Group Ltd. of the UK, which claimed that the project could be made cheaper and that the timetable could be shortened. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 6, 2005


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Elhanan towers*

two new residential towers are planned at Elhanan Street (25F, 35F):


----------



## TalB

Here some big projects for its burbs.

New tallest for Givataim (It's the area that's circled)









Petah Tikvah Business Zone


----------



## ZOHAR

you forgot to write 2 buildings with 51f in Givataim(Tel Aviv)


----------



## ZOHAR

and 31 towers in this area in Petah Tikva


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

Are there any figures on the occupancy rate for commercial office space in the metro Tel Aviv?

I would also be interested in finding out the average rental charge on a square foot or square meter of commercial office space in metro Tel Aviv?

I want to use this info to compare the availability and cost of office space in Israel compared to other cities around the world.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Are there any figures on the occupancy rate for commercial office space in the metro Tel Aviv?
> 
> I would also be interested in finding out the average rental charge on a square foot or square meter of commercial office space in metro Tel Aviv?
> 
> I want to use this info to compare the availability and cost of office space in Israel compared to other cities around the world.


I did some research but didn't find direct or exact figures about this issue.

I have found that in Tel Aviv municipality alone (360,000 people out of 3 mil. in metro )
are some 6.6 mill. square meter of offices and commercial use .

the rental charge for office space is between 8 $- 20 $ per square meter.


----------



## source26

Announced 7/12/05: Israel's second tallest tower commences

Givatayim Business Center is underway - Eurocom announced today a construction of a 51 floor tower, 41,000 sqm, the first in Givatayim Business Center. Cost will be $50 million, plot cost 13.4 million$.
each floor - 850 sqm, 47 business floors. another building of 12,000 sqm meters for parking. 
The tower is for the main management of Eurocom,
one of the country's leading communication companies..

The next to be built in future: 
1) another 51 floor office tower 
2) 24 floor office tower with 27,500 sqm.
3) three 21 floor residential towers.
4) 16 floor residential tower
5) 10 floor old age home

Givatayim mayor: after many years, givatayim is getting a business center and we wont be only a sleepy suburb next to ramat gan and tel aviv.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

hebrewtext said:


> I did some research but didn't find direct or exact figures about this issue.
> 
> I have found that in Tel Aviv municipality alone (360,000 people out of 3 mil. in metro )
> are some 6.6 mill. square meter of offices and commercial use .
> 
> the rental charge for office space is between 8 $- 20 $ per square meter.


Thanks for the info. 

If you could find out what the occupancy rate is for office space built in the last ten years in the Ramat Gan central business district I think that would be useful for making a comparison with other cities around the world.


----------



## source26

^^ occupancy rates have been 90 percent in towers pre-2000 high tech slump, and new towers after that have been 60-70 percent occupied.

But some deals lately show the market is strenghening, still demand for residential far outsrtips office highrises. The Towers being built in Tel Aviv are currently only headquarters for specific firms like banks or Eurocom etc, and not office towers to let because prices are still low at 12-15$ a meter.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

^^$12-15 per square meter is about $130 to $160 per square foot!! The priciest buildings in metro Atlanta rent for about $34 per square foot. Midtown Manhattan and Washington, D.C. would be comparable to the cost of Tel Aviv. The West End of London would be about twice as expensive, however.


----------



## BMXican

actually tel aviv is not that expensive:

tel aviv: $ 31.35 per sq ft/per year

compared to atlanta: $ 20.89 


compared to the top 50 (CB richard ellis, august 2005)


----------



## ZOHAR

woow London is so expensive...!!


----------



## Low-Rise

nice for Tel Aviv


----------



## nukey

London is so expensive and yet the bloody ofices keep coming. I wish they would just bog off for a while and allow a few mixed use and Resi buildings to be built. Central London is turning into a hideous, dull and dead world of 9-5 giant office buildings... ech.


----------



## TalB

I have to admit that this is pretty big for a retirement home in Rishon Lezion.


----------



## TalB

*Tel Aviv withdraws Mann Auditorium renovation plan*

*Tel Aviv Mayor Ron Huldai said he would refer the problem to UNESCO.*

Ron Paz 11 Dec 05 12:21 

Last week, the Tel Aviv municipality withdrew a plan from the local planning and building commission to renovate Mann Auditorium. Tel Aviv Mayor Ron Huldai said that, at public request, he was suspending the plan, and referring the matter to a United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) committee. 

The renovation plan aroused a major dispute between the planners and the supporters of building preservation in Tel Aviv. The municipality, which advocated renovation, asserts that the current building is outmoded, and suffers from severe acoustic problems. With all due respect for its preservation, the municipality asserts that the building’s main purpose is to serve the public, and without thorough renovation, the building cannot be used. Some officials of the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra supported these claims. 

The municipality also asserted that the planned changes were minor external ones, and would not be noticed. It noted that the building was not marked for strict preservation, and that changes were therefore possible. Preservation circles, however, joined by architects and intellectuals, asserted that the municipality had promised UNESCO before the White City of Tel Aviv was officially declared a UNESCO World Heritage List site that no changes would be made in buildings included in the declaration. They further claimed that the planned changes within the hall, and changing its form from a fan to a rectangle, would make one Israel’s cultural symbols unrecognizable. 

They said that thorough renovation was necessary, but that the hall’s external appearance should not be altered, nor the ceiling raised, nor its façade on Dizengoff Street. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 11, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Clal Insurance buys Ackerstein Tower for $31m*

*The 11-storey building in Herzliya Pituah is under construction. It is the third building in a joint project by Industrial Building and Ackerstein Industries.*

Guy Yamin 15 Dec 05 16:22 

Clal Insurance Enterprises Holdings Ltd. (TASE: CLIS) is pursuing its campaign to acquire income-producing properties in Israel. It is buying the Ackerstein Tower on Hagalim Blvd. in Herzliya Pituah for $31 million, or $1,900 per sq.m. 

The Ackerstein Tower, also known as Building C, is under construction; it is the third building in a joint project by Industrial Building Corporation Ltd. (TASE:IBLD) and Ackerstein Industries Ltd.. When completed, the 11-storey building will have nine floors of office space, and a separate lobby above a 1,000-sq.m. commercial floor and 400 underground parking places. Clal Insurance will receive the building with high-quality finishing, on the basis of Industrial Building and Ackerstein Industries agreed-upon blueprint. Industrial Buildings is building the project. 

The $31 million price tag is based on a price of $1,800 per sq.m. of office space, $1,000 per sq.m. of commercial space, and $13,300 per parking place. 

Six years ago, Industrial Building bought a lot zoned for four office buildings from Ackerstein Industries in a 42% deal. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 15, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Receiver offers Zameret Park lot for sale*

*The lot has been assessed at $23 million. Canada Israel Development, Habas HZ Investments and Ocif Investments and Development will reportedly make bids.*

Guy Yamin 11 Dec 05 11:17 

Tel Aviv’s Zamaret Park neighborhood, now under construction on one of the country’s most expensive land reserves, is highly sought after by developers and investors. At a time when almost no lots in the neighborhood are on the market, receiver Adv. Gad Frankel, representing a consortium of 12 individuals, is offering lot 11 for sale. The 3.7-dunam (0.925-acre) lot is zoned for 164 apartments in a 38-storey high-rise with 30,000-sq.m. in gross space. The sellers petitioned the court two months ago to liquidate their consortium. 

Frankel hired an assessor, who valued the lot at NIS 108 million ($23 million), or $140,000 per land per apartment. 

Sources inform ''Globes'' that Canada Israel Development Corp., which bought the adjacent lot 10 for $21 million a few months ago, will bid in the tender jointly with real estate broker Roni Maneh. Habas HZ Investments (1960) Ltd . (TASE:HABS) and Ocif Investments and Development Ltd. (TASE:OCIF), which are currently bidding to buy another lot in Zameret Park, will also probably bid for lot 11. Ocif recently bought a seven-dunam (1.75-acre) lot in Zameret Park, zoned for a high-rise with 127 apartments, for $20 million. Habas is building the luxury YOO project and BSR Engineering and Development Ltd. is building the Manhattan project nearby. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 11, 2005


----------



## TalB

Just to keep up the progress in the area.

First Intl Tower









Bank Discount Tower









Not sure if this a rennovation or demolition









Hanger 9 rennovation









New entrance to the Azriely Center









Yoo Towers









Manhattan Tower









Shalom Meir Tower rennovation


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000041054&fid=942
*Matthew Bronfman bids for Rishon Le-Zion lot*

*A second IKEA Israel branch will be erected on the lot, as the anchor for a new power center.*

Guy Yamin 19 Dec 05 12:41

Matthew Bronfman is in advanced negotiations with the Rishon Le-Zion municipality and the Israel Land Administration (ILA) to buy a 40-dunam (10-acre) lot in the south of Rishon Le-Zion, on the municipal border with New Ziona. Bronfman is expected to erect a power center on the lot, including a second Israeli branch of Swedish furniture chain IKEA, at an investment of some $60-80 million.

The report came at a conference of developers held by the Israel Building Center together with Rishon Le-Zion mayor Meir Nitzan and city engineer Sima Kushnir. Nitzan and Kushnir said that IKEA had concluded its negotiations with the municipality, and that all that remained was for the company to agree the principles and outline of the deal with the ILA.

Bronfman is thus entering real estate dealings in Israel, after leading the consortium that bought the state's stake in Israel Discount Bank (TASE: DSCT), and buying into the retail sector, with holdings in Blue Square Israel (NYSE: BSI ; TASE: BSI) and ownership of the IKEA Israel franchise.

The second IKEA branch will stretch over 28,000 square meters, making it larger than the original branch in Netanya. The Bronfman group can expect to benefit from the high demand for the rest of the commercial space on the Rishon Le-Zion lot deriving from IKEA's presence.

IKEA Israel had sales of NIS 345 million last year, and made a net profit of NIS 35 million. This year's sales are expected to be about 8% higher.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 19, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000040946
*Oded Dessau buys 50% of EMD for $75m*

*The company’s assets include a Tel Aviv parking lot zoned for 190 housing units and 145 parking spaces.*

Guy Yamin 18 Dec 05 17:16

At the end of last week, OD Diamonds International general manager Oded D. Dessau bought 50% of EMD Real Estate Development and Investment from the Dan Cooperative Society for Public Transport. The purchase, made through Golan Fine Crafts, was at a company value of $150 million.

A few months ago, Dessau negotiated with Mediterranean Properties and Investments (MPI), controlled by chairman Eyal Yona and Amnon Barzilai, to buy 22.5% of EMD for NIS 75 million, reflecting a company value of NIS 433 million. However, Dan Cooperative exercised its first refusal rights to buy MPI’s stake in EMD. EMD’s value in the current deal with Dessau is more than 50% higher.

EMD’s assets include a parking lot in Bat Yam zoned for 25,000 sq.m. of offices, a parking lot on Arlosorov Street in Tel Aviv zoned for 190 housing units and 145 parking spaces, an Avis Israel parking lot in Ramat Gan zoned for 9,000 sq.m., part of a Dan Cooperative parking lot in Shikun Dan in Tel Aviv, and a controlling interest in Dan Rent-A-Car (Avis Israel).

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 18, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Tel Aviv’s wholesale market to move to temporary site at Zerifin*

*The market has been rezoned for a 220,000 sq.m. residential, commercial and office complex, proceeds from which are estimated at $600-700 million.*

Guy Yamin 18 Dec 05 13:15 

The Tel Aviv municipality last week decided to close Tel Aviv’s wholesale market, located between Carlebach St. and Hashmonaim St., in February 2006, and move it to a temporary location at Tnuva Food Industries Ltd.’s premises at Zerifin, until a permanent market is built at Messubim Junction. 

The Tel Aviv Local Planning and Building Board recently rezoned the 55-dunam (13.75-acre) wholesale market for mixed residential, commercial and office use. Under the new plan, 220,000 sq.m. in ten-storey and four 40-storey buildings will be built on the site. The space will include 100,000 sq.m. of commercial, office, and business space, public institutions, and public space; and 1,125 apartments covering an aggregate 120,000 sq.m. The project also includes a 3,500-space parking lot. 

“Globes” recently reported that Shrem Fudim Kelner & Co. (TASE:SFK) was in advanced negotiations with Tnuva, which controls Tel Aviv Wholesale Market Cold Storage Ltd., to buy 30-50% of the wholesale market at a value of $75 million. Market sources estimate proceeds from the wholesale market project at $600-700 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 18, 2005


----------



## source26

^^ the wholesale market or the four 40f market towers will be staring mid-2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Railway development will exceed estimate by NIS 10b*

*Parsons Brinckerhoff: Budget overruns are due to non-optimal planning and incorrect estimates.*

Gal Nissim 21 Dec 05 12:21 

Sources inform ''Globes'' that there is a NIS 10 billion shortfall in the Israel Railways development plan. The final report by US consultancy agency Parsons Brinckerhoff states that Israel Railways will need an additional NIS 4 billion for projects in its five-year plan, NIS 1 billion for double tracks, NIS 2.5 billion for procurement, and NIS 2.5 billion for a fourth track along the Ayalon highway in Tel Aviv, which was not included in the original plan. 

Most of the extra amount required is because estimates were exceeded. For example, under the development plan, the cost of the Kiryat Motzkin-Nahariya line, due to be completed in 2007, was NIS 260 million. Parsons Brinckerhoff says the line will cost NIS 600 million, and will be completed in 2010. 

The Ben Gurion Airport-Modi’in line will also go over budget. Israel Railways estimates the cost of this line at NIS 1.2 billion; Parsons Brinckerhoff estimates the cost at NIS 1.45 billion. The high-speed Tel Aviv-Jerusalem line is also way over budget. Israel Railways says the line will cost NIS 2.5 billion; Parsons Brinckerhoff estimates the cost at NIS 3.7-3.9 billion. Parsons Brinckerhoff also predicts that the line will be completed in 2011, compared with Israel Railway’s promise of 2008. 

The West Rishon LeZion line is also over budget. The original NIS 1.5 billion budget has been raised to NIS 1.7 billion, and the line is now 14 months behind schedule. 

The audit finds that without a fourth track along the Ayalon, there is no point in expanding Israel’s rail network, because the fourth track is essential for Israel Railways’ ability to operate. 

Parsons Brinckerhoff said Israel Railways’ development plan was based on non-optimal planning and incorrect estimates. It believes that Israel Railways must invest NIS 2.5 billion in equipment to reach a proper level of service. 

The Ministries of Finance and Transport agree that a budget supplement for Israel Railways is essential. An initiative to cut projects and postpone timetables has been rejected at this stage. The proposed way for expediting the development plan is to increase budgets, extend the five-year plan by at least two years, and create a control system. 

At the recommendation of Parsons Brinckerhoff, the Ministry of Finance Accountant General’s Office, in coordination with Israel Railways, is promoting a plan under which railway projects will be built according to milestones, in order to ensure close supervision, and prevent budget overruns and construction faults. 

Israel Railways originally budgeted NIS 20 billion for its development plan: NIS 13.5 billion from the state, and NIS 6 billion to be raised in private placements. Many faults have been found in the development plan, party because of the haste in which it was written, poor planning, and changes required by planning committees. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 20, 2005


----------



## TalB

Some updated pans that beivushtang had put recently and notice the many cranes.


----------



## pacyderm

Wow Tel Aviv is going to have an amazing skyline once all of these are done.

I love the panoramic pictures AMAZING!


----------



## TalB

Yahud, another city in the Tel Aviv metro area will see some height with the Savyonim Towers being constructed.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*23,000 housing units to be built on IMI Hasharon site*

*The construction project, adjacent to Ramat Hasharon, Herzliya, Hod Hasharon, and the southern Sharon district, will be one of Israel’s largest.*

Ron Paz 25 Dec 05 15:43 

The joint Israel Military Industries (IMI) Hasharon district committee has approved for deposit a local outline plan on the IMI site in the Sharon region. The construction project, one of Israel’s largest, will cover 7,460 dunam (1,865 acres). It includes 23,000 housing units and 1.35 million sq.m. of business space. 

The IMI Sharon site is part of the municipal jurisdictions of Ramat Hasharon, Herzliya, Hod Hasharon, and the Southern Sharon Regional Council. 4,650 dunam (1,162.5 acres) of the site is covered an IMI factory. 

The plan’s goal is to redress the environmental damage caused by the IMI factory, decontaminate the land, and reclaim groundwater sources on the site. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 25, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Bat Yam expansion plan deposited*

*Projected proceeds from the project, which comprises 4,000 housing units, and thousands of hotel rooms, total $300 million.*

Guy Yamin 25 Dec 05 14:25 

Last Tuesday, lawyers representing three property associations deposited at the Tel Aviv District Planning and Building Commission a plan to build a new neighborhood in western Bat Yam, on the town’s southern border with Rishon LeZion. 

The plan includes construction of 4,000 housing units, thousands of hotel rooms, commercial space, public buildings, and parking space. Projected proceeds from the project total $300 million. 

Construction in the plan covers 630,000 sq.m. It includes 500,000 sq.m. of high-density housing in 12-24 storey buildings, 100,000 sq.m. of hotel space, 4,500 sq.m. of commercial space, 92,000 sq.m. of public buildings, and a public park. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 25, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*West Rishon LeZion power center 2nd stage approved*

*15,000 sq.m. has been leased to Globus Group Cinemas who will compete with Glilot junction's Cinema City.*

Guy Yamin 25 Dec 05 14:23 

At the Rishon LeZion Local Planning and Building Commission, the liquidators of Hatzlahaht Yehezkel recently approved a plan to build the second stage of a power center on Avraham Bar Street in the new Rishon LeZion industrial section.

The first stage, which includes 18,000 sq.m. on a 17-dunam (4.25-acre) lot, is currently under construction. The first stage also includes an additional 18,000 sq.m. in building rights at a later stage of the project. 

The company has signed a contract to lease 15,000 sq.m. of space in the second stage of the project to Globus Group Cinemas, whose plan is similar to Cinema City at the Glilot intersection. The new project will include 20 movie houses, and the main attraction will be an IMAX three-dimensional screen. 

Rishon LeZion is becoming a cinema center. In addition to the Drom Yehuda area in the Superland cite in western Rishon LeZion, the owners of Cinema City at the Glilot intersection Leon and Moshe Edri are planning a similar complex there. The Israel Land Administration has recommended leasing 30 dunam (7.5 acres) to them without a tender. The overseas-based parent company of Cinema City is promoting a center with 25 Cinema City movie houses, a glass hall, theaters, restaurants, cafes, and bars, with 2,500 parking spaces. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 25, 2005


----------



## malec

TalB said:


> Yahud, another city in the Tel Aviv metro area will see some height with the Savyonim Towers being constructed.


I really like these for some reason. Usually I love glass but this one's really nice IMO


----------



## ZOHAR

u/c 24f


----------



## Sinjin P.

^^Awesome projects for Israel!


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Sammy Ofer gets veto power in Tel Aviv Museum deals*

*The museum will bear Ofer’s name for the next 50 years.*

Guy Yamin 27 Dec 05 11:34 

At the beginning of the month, Sammy Ofer announced that he intended to donate $20 million for construction of a new building in the Tel Aviv Museum of Art complex. Ofer was promised that the museum would bear his name for the next 50 years. An examination of the contract between Ofer and the Tel Aviv municipality shows that Ofer received a number of other promises. 

Among other things, the municipality, which owns the land on which the museum stands, will not be able to sell it, sign a lien on it, or conclude any transaction involving the land without Ofer’s consent. Furthermore, his advance written consent is required for granting any rights to a third party in the museum company, its building, land, the new building, and the company’s special bank account. These rights include a mortgage lien, a sale, and “any right whatsoever.” 

The municipality said that this clause reflects a legitimate interest on Ofer’s part, designed to guarantee that the site would continue to be used as a museum throughout the period of his memorialization. It added that the museum’s board of trustees, including other donors, had voted in favor of accepting the Ofer family’s donation. 

Under the contract, the museum company and the municipality are obligated to add a note in the Land Registry Office stipulating that any transaction by the museum involving its land, in whole or in part, requires Ofer’s written consent. If this condition is not fulfilled, Ofer will be entitled to a refund of his donation. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 27, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Bar Ilan University founds $133m nanotech center*

*The new building will be dedicated in late 2007. The center will employ 40 researchers.*

Ofer Levi 28 Dec 05 19:04 

Bar Ilan University is setting up a nanotechnology center at a cost of $133 million. $33 million of this will be spent on a new 12,000-sq.m. building. The university will spend $100 million from its budget, and the government will furnish the rest. The money will pay for the center’s activity for five years. 

The new center will specialize in materials, while The Technion - Israel Institute of Technology’s existing nanotechnology center concentrates on nano-electronics. The new building will be dedicated in late 2007, and will significantly expand Bar Ilan’s current nano-technology research in its various departments. 

Prof. Avi Ulman of the Institute for Nanotechnology and Advanced Materials at Bar-Ilan University said that one of the center’s special features would be its direct links with industry, and its BS and MS programs in nanotechnology, in addition to a PhD program. The center will employ 40 senior researchers in chemistry, physics, biology, and engineering, including prominent nanotechnology researchers recruited from overseas. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 28, 2005


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Airports Authority to build power station at Ben Gurion*

*The authority is one of Israel’s largest electricity consumers.*

Gal Nissim 28 Dec 05 19:37 

The Israel Airports Authority will build a power station at Ben Gurion Airport. The Airports Authority council has budgeted NIS 12.4 million for planning the project in 2006. The 80-megawatt capacity plant will use natural gas, and supply electricity to the airport site and the surrounding area. 

The Airports Authority plans to publish a build, operate, transfer (BOT) tender for building the plant, including distribution stations and laying a natural gas pipeline, in late 2006. 

According to the Airport Authority’s timetable, the station will begin operating in 2009. The authority has allotted 10 dunam (2.5 acres) in the area of its engineering facilities, adjacent to its sewage purification facility. The tender bids will compete on the percentage discount on the price of electricity, and on royalties for leasing the land. 

Airports Authority director-general Gabi Ophir said that the Airports Authority was one of Israel’s largest electricity consumers. Its consumption has risen every year, particularly since Terminal 3 was opened. He said that changes in the electricity industry and the introduction of natural gas had led the Airports Authority to its decision. 

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on December 28, 2005


----------



## Xabi

Quite dense highrise area, but surely it will be beauty.

Tel Aviv is unkown for me, and unfortunately I can't see some photos of the thread.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000045667
*Dunietz Brothers, Kfir to build country’s largest vacate-and-build project*

*The companies will build 1,128 housing units in central Rishon LeZion. The proceeds from the project are estimated at $350 million.*

Guy Yamin 1 Jan 06 17:38

Israel’s largest vacate-and-build project is getting underway. Dunietz Brothers Ltd. and Kfir Building Contractors Ltd. will build 1,128 housing units in a 17.5-dunam (4.975-acre) lot in central Rishon LeZion. Proceeds from the project are estimated at $350 million.

The project is going ahead after Dunietz Brothers and Kfir signed a contract on Friday to buy the lot in equal shares for $7 million. The lot is bordered by Givati St. on the west, Elazar St. on the east, Gush Etzion on the north, and Hanegev on the south. The Ministry of Housing and Construction has approved the project.

The project will include 16 20-storey high-rises, which will be built in ten stages. The companies plan to build the first two stages, which will have 588 housing units, over the next two years.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on January 1, 2006


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv underground and light rail system*

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*




the improved site of NTA (Hebrew):

click the 2 box's at the right side to see the projects films 
the light rail train in Athens is given as an example

Tel Aviv underground and light rail train


general lines plan



the red line- detailed map + stations


----------



## Hebrewtext

*double post*


----------



## TalB

Some other projects to add to this bandwagon.

11 Rothschild Blvd, Tel Aviv









Ellipse Tower, Bat Yam


----------



## TalB

Finally, there is something rising at the site of the First Intl Tower.

Originally posted by goodmood10 in the Israel Fourm


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

cranes in work
























































--------


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000047247&fid=942
*London consortium offers $30 million for Tel Aviv lot*

*The offer is $7 million higher than the surveyor's valuation for the Zameret Park lot.*

Noam Sharvit 5 Jan 06 14:12

A group of London investors is offering $30 million for a lot in Tel Aviv’s Zameret Park neighborhood. The offer is $7 million higher than the surveyor's valuation of $23 million, or $140,000 per apartment.

The lot is owned by 12 private parties, who filed to liquidate their partnership with the Tel Aviv Magistrates Court two months ago. The court appointed Adv. Gad Frankel as receiver for the lot. The lot for sale is lot 11: a 3.7-dunam (0.925-acre) lot, zoned for 164 apartments in a 38-storey high-rise with 30,000-sq.m. in gross space.

Frankel decided to publish a tender for the lot. The tender is considered one of the hottest on the market. The London consortium is incorporated as a private investment company.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on January 5, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000047801
*Airports Authority to lease Ben Gurion Airport’s Terminal 1*

*The 50,000-sq.m. terminal terminal includes 15,000 sq.m. of office space. The Airports Authority plans to build terminals for domestic flights and for international flights by private and corporate jets.*

Guy Yamin 8 Jan 06 12:39

The Israel Airports Authority has published a tender to lease Ben Gurion International Airport’s Terminal 1 for 25 years. The 50,000-sq.m. terminal includes 15,000 sq.m. of office space. The Airports Authority is currently conducting tours of the terminal for developers. The deadline for bids is the end of January.

The developer winning the tender will be authorized to operate commercial and office space. The terminal will revert to the Airports Authority when the lease expires.

The lot covers a total area of 78,000 sq.m., but the Airports Authority is keeping 28,000 sq.m. for its own needs. The Airports Authority plans to build a 9,000-sq.m. terminal for domestic flights, and has allocated 2,500 sq.m. for the Israel Civil Aviation Authority and 600 sq.m. for a terminal for international flights by private and corporate jets.

Potential uses of Terminal 1 include a convention center, hotels, health center, commercial center, showrooms, recreation and entertainment, and a high-tech incubator. Under the terms of the tender, only developers with experience in handling such projects may bid in the tender. Participants must provide a $25 million bank guarantee.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on January 8, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000047803&fid=942
*Gazit Globe may buy part of Tel Aviv wholesale market*

*Gazit Globe Israel will reportedly pay $25 million for 25,000 sq.m.*

Guy Yamin 8 Jan 06 12:42

Sources inform ''Globes'' that Gazit-Globe Ltd. (TASE:GLOB) subsidiary Gazit-Globe Israel Ltd. is negotiating to buy 25,000 sq.m. of commercial space in the Tel Aviv wholesale market. Gazit-Globe will reportedly pay $25 million if a deal is signed.

The Tel Aviv Local Planning and Building Commission recently rezoned the 55-dunam (13.75-acre) Tel Aviv wholesale market for mixed-use project, including 2,000 apartments, 15,000 sq.m. of office space, 25,000 sq.m. of commercial space, and 1,500 underground parking places. The site will have ten-storey buildings above the commercial center, and four 40-storey resoidential high-rises.

The Tel Aviv municipality owns 40% of the planned commercial space on the lot. Gazit-Globe is therefore negotiating with both the municipality and the Tel Aviv Wholesale Market Cold Storage Ltd. In addition, because the office towers will be built over the commercial center and the parking lot will be common to both projects, Gazit Globe will also have to negotiate with a third party - the developer for the residential project.

The Tel Aviv municipality prefers selling rights to the lot to ten developers who will build and market the apartments simultaneously, rather than selling the rights to a single developer, who would develop the project over many years. Market sources believe that the project’s proceeds will reach $600-700 million.

Gazit-Globe said in response that it was constantly seeking commercial centers in Israel, in line with the company’s policy, and it did not normally comment about negotiations before a deal was signed.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on January 8, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000047791&fid=942
*Ayalon Park landowners oppose no construction decision*

*The cabinet unanimously decided almost a year ago that no construction would be allowed in Ayalon Park.*

Dalia Tal 8 Jan 06 12:21

Almost a year after the cabinet unanimously approved a plan to build 8,000-dunam (2,000-acre) Ayalon Park in southeastern Tel Aviv, petitions against the plan have been filed at the High Court of Justice.

Due to differences between them, Mikve-Israel Agricultural School and Alliance All Israel Friends High School filed separate petitions at the High Court of Justice. Hazera Genetics (TASE: HQS) also filed a petition.

The petitioners all assert that the planned park is too large and impractical, is harmful to neighborhoods in southern Tel Aviv, and violates their property rights. Alliance All Friends and Hazera also propose residential and business construction plans, which they allege are the only way that the park can be built.

The State Attorney’s Office asserts that the government has full authority to decide the plan on behalf of the residents of Tel Aviv and the region. The state alleges that the petitioners’ motive is not the benefit of the residents of southern Tel Aviv, but real estate profits at the public’s expense.

Mikve-Israel Agricultural School covers 3,300 dunam (825 acres), which the Ottoman sultan granted to Charles Netter and Alliance Israelite Universelle in 1870 in order to found an agricultural high school.

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on January 8, 2006


----------



## TalB

More from the Israeli fourm.

Yoo Towers

















Discount Bank, First Intl, and Neve Tzedek Towers









Manhattan Tower


----------



## TalB

Updates from other projects that were done by beivushtang.


----------



## TalB

We are finally seeing the First Intl Tower rise.


----------



## Gandhi

Nice Pics and good projects in Tel Aviv..is one of the cities with more development in the Middle East, with Dubai


----------



## TalB

More updates of Tel Aviv by beivushtang, this time by the Mediterranean.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000051540
*Gazit Globe offers $30m for Drom Yehuda*

*The company’s liquidators published a newspaper advertisement soliciting takeover bids.*

Guy Yamin 17 Jan 06 17:25

Five companies have submitted bids to acquire Hatzlahat Yehezkel’s income producing real estate subsidiary Drom Yehuda, whose liquidation was approved not long ago. The liquidators recently published a newspaper advertisement soliciting bids to acquire the company. Participation in the auction requires proof of ability to pay at least $35 million from an accompanying bank, and a NIS 7,500 payment to demonstrate serious intentions.

Five major companies have submitted bids so far. One is Gazit-Globe (TASE: GLOB), managed by CEO Ronen Ashkenazi, which bid $30 million.

Drom Yehuda owns a 6.5-dunam (1.625-acre) corner lot in western Rishon LeZion with 2,900 sq.m. in main and service space. An ACE do-it-yourself (DIY) retail chain outlet currently occupies the property. The lot has 5,800 sq.m. in unused building rights for two upper commercial floors. Assessors valued the property at $3.5 million.

Drom Yehuda also owns a 20,000-sq.m. power center on a 30-dunam (7.5-acre) lot, adjacent to the commercial property leased to ACE. The power center is fully leased to the Cosmos supermarket chain, DIY chain Home Center, and other tenants. This power center has an agreement with the Rishon LeZion municipality guaranteeing its rights to build 25,000 sq.m. of office space. Assessors estimate the value of the power center at $35 million.

The 18,000-sq.m. first stage of a second power center is now being built on a 35-dunam (8.75-acre) lot on a Drom Yehuda-owned property on Avraham Bar St. in the new Rishon LeZion industrial zone.

Published by Globes [online] - www.globes.co.il - on January 17, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000052268
*Israel Railways prepares to sue Bombardier for €10m*

*Cracks have appeared in rolling stock supplied by Bombardier for the upgraded Jerusale-Tel Aviv line.*

Gal Nissim 19 Jan 06 14:48

Israel Railways is preparing to file a €10 million lawsuit against Canadian rolling stock maker Bombardier (TSX:BBD). Israel Railways accuses Bombardier of delivering faulty carriages for the upgraded Tel Aviv-Jerusalem line through Beit Shemesh.

Israel Railways chairman Moshe Leon recently ordered the company’s legal department to prepare to file the lawsuit. Israel Railways estimates that it suffered at least €10 million in damages. The lawsuit will reportedly be filed in a Dutch court, on the basis of commercial contracts between Israel Railways and Bombardier.

At its last board meeting, Israel Railways announced that it planned to sue Bombardier. A legal opinion prepared for Israel Railways stated that there is no link between the track infrastructure and the cracks discovered in the carriages, which were caused by the low manufacturing quality of the carriages.

In 2004, Bombardier delivered used IC3 carriages for operation on the rebuilt railway line to Jerusalem. The company was required to customize the carriages ordered specifically for this line, after it was sent detailed geometric data on the track. Bombardier confirmed that the carriages were customized for use on the line.

In 2005, cracks and faults were discovered in the carriages. Bombardier claims that they were caused by the quality of the track, which caused greater than permitted overloads.

Israel Railways board says the lawsuit will be filed shortly. Earlier this week, Bombardier announced that it would file a court appeal against Israel Railways’ selection of Siemens (NYSE:SI; XETRA:SIE) to supply railway carriages in a tender likely to reach €900 million.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on January 19, 2006


----------



## Hebrewtext

Newe Tsedeq tower and the Discount bank tower today











Yoo towers today


----------



## ZOHAR

they are starting to build Azrieli number 3!!!!!!!FInally!!


----------



## Henk

That's great news. Do you have pics of the construction?


----------



## ZOHAR

no only tomorrow,one guy told us he is now in Azrieli mall and he saw they brought a crane ...


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*



an illustration showing some of the projects approved for Tel Aviv



the diagrams shows part of the future towers planned only for Tel Aviv. 
more towers are planned in Tel Aviv metro :for Ramat Gan and for Givataym.


----------



## TalB

ZOHAR said:


> ^^no it's 11 floors, 65floors is still on hold


If I am not mistaken, Ampa will only build the lowrises for now, and it will not resume the construction of the Amkor Tower until it has the money for it.


----------



## ZOHAR

^^yes i said it's on hold..(65 floors) other low-rise buildings completed...


----------



## ZOHAR

hebrewtext Beer Nehardia is U/C? I think it's on hold...


----------



## TheBaseTower

Future Lovers


----------



## JIM CARREY

starting to build Azrieli number 3


----------



## JIM CARREY

starting to build Azrieli number 3


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Angel center & Tower*

● Other names:
1."Haheresh" project.
● Height: 30 floors above the ground, 120 meters. (364 ft)

● Location: near Ayalon highway, not far from Levinstein tower, 18 Haheresh Street.

● Initiator: Ya'akov Angel.
● Built area: 40,000 square meters.
● The cost of the project: 100 million dollars.
● Area: 7 dunams.
● There will be 4 floors of underground parking.
● Designation: offices and commerce. 

● State: approved


----------



## ZOHAR

^^u know when they are going to build it?


----------



## HD

http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/6942/637350396sx.jpg


spectacular sight!


----------



## TalB

At least we now know that the construction of the Azrieli Sq is finally happening.


----------



## ZOHAR

19th febraury is the day!


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000060051&fid=942
*Vietnamese envoy: We hope to open embassy in Tel Aviv*

*“If we continue to develop relations between the two countries, the opening of a Vietnamese embassy in Israel will be essential.”*

Hadas Manor 9 Feb 06 17:59

Vietnam hopes to open an embassy in Tel Aviv soon, Vietnam Ambassador to Egypt Le Tien Ba told “Globes”. Vietnam’s Embassy in Egypt is also responsible for Israel. Ambassador Le Tien Ba said that, following the recent signing of an aviation cooperation agreement, “We hope to initiate flights soon, at least charter flights, which will greatly facilitate ties between the two countries.”

In January 2006, Israel added Vietnam as a preferred export destination, which means increased government support for Israeli exporters to Vietnam. Ambassador Le Tien Ba said the decision was worthwhile for Israel, because the “potential for economic relations between Vietnam and Israel is huge, especially in agricultural technology, where Israel is strong, and which Vietnam greatly needs.”

The Ambassador added that growing foreign interest in Vietnam was not limited to Israel. “The whole Western world feels it. The US, Taiwan, Japan, Korea, Singapore, France and Germany also feel it.”

As for Israel, Ambassador Le Tien Ba said, “If we continue to develop relations between the two countries, the opening of a Vietnamese embassy in Israel will be essential, although we do not have embassies in many countries with which we have diplomatic relations, because of the financial cost of maintaining embassies, and our financial situation.”

Ambassador Le Tien Ba submitted his credentials to President Moshe Katsav in September 2005, at the same he took up his post in Cairo, from where is also responsible for relations with Israel and the Sudan. “Israel has technologies that we greatly need as an agricultural country. Investment in Vietnam will be worthwhile for both sides,” he said.

Vietnam is also seeking cooperation with Israeli communications infrastructure companies. Two Israeli communications equipment companies are presently participating in Vietnamese tenders. One is RAD Data Communications Ltd.; the other is a small company, which declines to disclose its identity at this time, that blocks wireless signals being used to detonate bombs activated by cellular telephones. Vietnam wants to buy this technology ahead of its hosting the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation forum (APEC) conference in September.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on February 9, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Uri Dori to build Top5 project in Petah Tikva*

*Proceeds from the 282-apartment project are estimated at NIS 250 million.*

Guy Yamin 19 Feb 06 12:15 

Uri Dori Engineering Works Corp. (TASE: DORI) will build a new project in Em Hamoshava in Petah Tikva. The Top5 project will comprise 282 apartments in five high-rises. Proceeds from project are estimated at NIS 250 million, at an average of $192,000 per apartment. Dori has already built and sold 700 apartments in Em Hamoshava.

Dori predicts that most buyers in the Top5 project will be people upgrading their homes. Dori CEO Uri Dori said, “The company views Petah Tikva as a preferred target in the Dan Region. The surrounding road network, including the opening of the Hatikva Junction, provides convenient access to the neighborhood. In view of our success in marketing 700 apartments built in Petah Tikva in recent years, we decided to locate more land in the area.” 

Dori recently bought out its partner’s Klil Industries Ltd.’s (TASE:KLIL) 50% stake in a 26-dunam (6.5-acre) lot in Kiryat Motzkin for NIS 37 million. The lot is zoned for 500 apartments, the proceeds from which are estimated at NIS 400-500 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on February 19, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Herzliya Marina to build hotel-apartments above Arena Mall*

*Sales proceeds from the 240 apartments are estimated at $80 million.*

Guy Yamin 19 Feb 06 12:16 

Herzliya Marina Ltd., owned by Mordechai (Motti) Zisser, and Tedhar Investments Ltd., will soon begin building two high-rises with 240 hotel-apartments above the Arena Mall at the Herzliya Pituah Marina. Sales proceeds are estimated at $80 million, at an average of $4,444 per sq.m. The Arena Mall is owned by Europe Israel (MMS) Ltd, controlled chairman and president Zisser. 

Four months ago, Tedhar signed a combination contract with Herzliya Marina, under which it would build the high-rises in exchange for half of the apartments. This is the second stage of the residential project at the marina. In the first stage, 240 apartments were built in two high-rises at the north side of the Arena Mall. Herzliya Marina recently sold 15 of these apartments at $2,500-4,000 per sq.m. 

The hotel-apartments will probably be designed to suit foreign residents, who will use them during visits to Israel, and rent them out at other times. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on February 19, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Herzliya Marina to build hotel-apartments above Arena Mall*

*Sales proceeds from the 240 apartments are estimated at $80 million.*

Guy Yamin 19 Feb 06 12:16 

Herzliya Marina Ltd., owned by Mordechai (Motti) Zisser, and Tedhar Investments Ltd., will soon begin building two high-rises with 240 hotel-apartments above the Arena Mall at the Herzliya Pituah Marina. Sales proceeds are estimated at $80 million, at an average of $4,444 per sq.m. The Arena Mall is owned by Europe Israel (MMS) Ltd, controlled chairman and president Zisser.

Four months ago, Tedhar signed a combination contract with Herzliya Marina, under which it would build the high-rises in exchange for half of the apartments. This is the second stage of the residential project at the marina. In the first stage, 240 apartments were built in two high-rises at the north side of the Arena Mall. Herzliya Marina recently sold 15 of these apartments at $2,500-4,000 per sq.m. 

The hotel-apartments will probably be designed to suit foreign residents, who will use them during visits to Israel, and rent them out at other times. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on February 19, 2006


----------



## Tim999

How many people live in Tel-Aviv?


----------



## Bikes

371,400 in city and 1,176,700 in metro


----------



## YingYang

xxx


----------



## Hebrewtext

some 370,000 in TA municipality.
some 3 million in TA metro area.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*



a third Azrieli tower on it's the way up






[


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Matthew Bronfman wins tender for Rishon LeZion IKEA branch*

*The branch is part of a $20 million commercial center that will open by the end of 2007.*

Vered Sharon-Rivlin 22 Feb 06 14:21

After examining a number of sites for the second IKEA store in Israel, it is now official: IKEA Israel franchisee Matthew Bronfman has won an Israel Land Administration (ILA) tender to build the store and commercial center. 

Bronfman will buy a 100-dunam (25-acre) lot in south Rishon LeZion. The IKEA store will cover 35,000-sq.m., and a commercial center will be built on the rest of the site. Investment in the project is estimated at $20 million, including $10 million in the IKEA store, which will open by the end of 2007. 

IKEA Israel had considered buying a 100-dunam (25-acre) lot in the Argaman compound in Yavne, as well as a lot in the Holon industrial zone. 

IKEA plans to exploit rising consumer demand for its products to launch extensive commercial activities. The company will therefore lease space in the commercial center to food and other retail chains. IKEA Israel’s first store at the Poleg junction in Netanya is surrounded by commercial centers owned by Ganden and the supermarket chain, Tiv Taam Hacarmel Holdings Ltd., which exploit shopper traffic in the area. Bronfman intends to benefit personally trade in the vicinity of the second IKEA store, by owning the land. 

Presumably, the commercial center will be anchored by Blue Square Israel Ltd. (NYSE: BSI; TASE: BSI) and Israel Discount Bank (TASE: DSCT) in which Bronfman is a shareholder. 

IKEA opened its first store in Israel in April 2001. Last year, Co-Op Blue Square Consumer Cooperative Society (Co-Op) and Albert Ganut sold the IKEA Israel franchise to Bronfman at a value of NIS 219 million. 

IKEA Israel posted a net profit of NIS 35 million on NIS 345 million revenue in 2004. The opening of a second store will reportedly boost annual turnover to NIS 500 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on February 22, 2006


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),some approved ,for *Tel Aviv * and more towers planned for TA metro area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


new render of the first international bank tower
design by Pei Arc.














*The Jewish Agency Tower * 
*temporary name. **unofficial name. 


Height: 32 floors, 120 meters (394 ft.) (estimated). 
Use: Offices. 
Promoter: The Jewish Agency.
Status: Proposed 

Location: Duvnov st., behind The Jewish Agency building in Kaplan st. 
The tower will be built adjacent to The Jewish Agency building, the area on which the tower will be built on is currently a parking lot. 
Built area: 21,000 sqm.


----------



## ZOHAR

^^when they are going start it?


----------



## weird

Great projects, awesome  Ive never expected something like this in Israel. Im truly astonished! kay:


----------



## ZOHAR

^^why not>?


----------



## TalB

Hebrewtext, there is no reason to put the renderings of a project several times in this thread. Unless there is something new about that project, then don't bring it up again. This way this thread will not waste posts in going to 500.


----------



## weird

ZOHAR said:


> ^^why not>?


Cuz the image of israel in my mind is jerusalem, with the dome of the rock, tall white commies, etc, i don't know why. I guess i've this image cuz is the most repeated in the tv news bulletin. :bash: 

I've never seen photos of tel aviv :sleepy:

But this thread change radically my image of israel. 

Edit: Sorry for that cliché. BTW lots of people thinks that spain is all party, beach, sun, bullfights and paella  
Let's going to show all that our countries deserve :tongue3:


----------



## ZOHAR

u are welcome to visit israeli forum (in english)
the link is in my signature...


----------



## edfreeq

Beautiful designs and a modern city
It looks like US rather than middle east


----------



## TalB

Some say that Tel Aviv looks like an offspring of London and LA.


----------



## skipperBill

hebrewtext said:


> [


I love these towers- they look wonderful at night especially from the roadway...How tall is the new one (u/c) supposed to be?


----------



## ZOHAR

42f


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000065927
*Three bidders in Tel Aviv light railway tender*

*The NTA Metropolitan Mass Transit System timetable calls for construction to begin in October 2007 and the first line, to begin running by the end of 2012.*

Gal Nissim 27 Feb 06 15:48

Three consortia - Spidan, Metro Rail group, and MTS group - today submitted bids in the Tel Aviv light railway tender. The tenders committee and government-owned NTA Metropolitan Mass Transit System were worried in recent weeks that MTS would not submit a bid, after requesting a postponement.

Each of the bids includes 90 carriages. Under NTA’s timetable, the franchisee will be chosen within five months. The franchisee will simultaneously arrange financing, work on a detailed plan, and obtain building permits. The timetable calls for construction to begin in October 2007 and the first line, the Red Line, to begin running by the end of 2012.

The Tel Aviv light railway is a BOT (build, operate, transfer) infrastructure project. The chosen franchisee will build and operate the Red Line, running 22 km, including 10 km underground, from Bat Yam in the south, along Jerusalem Blvd. in Jaffa, the Manshiyeh neighborhood, the government compound and Azrieli Towers and Central Train Station at Arlozorov St. in Tel Aviv, through Ramat Gan and Bnei Brak to Beilinson Medical Center in Petah Tikva.

The tender’s pre-screening stage was published in 2001, and the RFP stage was published in November 2003.

The NIS 10 billion Tel Aviv light railway project has faced numerous difficulties, mostly due to its engineering and financial complexity. Material changes have been made in the tender in order to make it realizable, including a set-up grant payable on meeting annual milestones once work begins, providing a safety net guaranteeing passenger traffic, compensating participants in the tender in the event that it is cancelled, and participation in the cost of preparing the tender by the second-placed bidder.

The participating consortia said today that without these changes, no bids would have been submitted in the tender.

NTA general manager Yishay Dotan, who has managed the project for the past two years, told “Globes”, “A few years ago, everyone was convinced that the railway would never be built. Today is a red-letter day. This is a very important milestone, but it should be remembered that this is only the beginning, and a lot of work is still ahead of us.”

Dotan said three key subjects were still open: financing, a detailed blueprint, and obtaining building permits, including for the subway tunnel. He said the biggest problem - financing - was headed for a solution, and that the greatest attention was being paid on building the tunnel.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on February 27, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Strauss-Elite sells Ramat Gan site for $44m*

*A luxury residential high-rise will be built on the lot, in cooperation with Donald Trump.*

Yuval Mendelson 8 Mar 06 11:35

The Elite compound at the corner of Abba Hillel St. and Jabotinsky St. in Ramat Gan has seen much upheaval. In March 2005, Strauss-Elite Ltd. (TASE:STEL) announced the sale of the lot to a group of US investors, headed by Isaac Katan and Eli Wienstein for $44 million. In September, the company petitioned the Tel Aviv District Court to void the contract, because the buyers had failed to meet the terms of the contract. 

Today, Strauss-Elite announced that it had sold the lot to Crescent Heights of the US for $44 million, the same price it had agreed to in its contract with the Katan-Wienstein group a year ago. Strauss-Elite is expect to make a NIS 120 million capital gain on the sale. 

Strauss-Elite said a luxury residential high-rise would probably be built on the lot in cooperation with US real estate tycoon Donald Trump. The Urban Building Plan (UBP) for the site permits construction of 73,000 sq.m. gross space, half of which is zoned for residences and the rest for offices. 8,000 sq.m. of office space and 20,000 sq.m. of warehouses currently occupy the lot. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on March 8, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## JIM CARREY

*park zamert neighborhood now * 


















*more 7 yers park zamert neighborhood - tel aviv *


----------



## JIM CARREY

more from park zamert neighborhood


----------



## ZOHAR

Yoo tower U/C


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000075230
*Boymelgreen buys Assuta compound for $50m*

*The Assuta compound is zoned for 180 apartments in a 24,000-sq.m. 35-storey high-rise.*

Guy Yamin 26 Mar 06 13:29

Boymelgreen Capital Ltd. (TASE:BMGN), controlled by US-Jewish businessman Shaya Boymelgreen is due to buy the Assuta Medical Centers compound on Jabotinsky St., Tel Aviv from Gad Zeevi and Jack (Yaki) Dunietz for $50 million by web-posting today. Last week, Boymelgreen acquired Azorim Investment, Development and Construction Ltd. (TASE: AZRM) through Boymelgreen Holdings Ltd.from IDB Holding Corp. Ltd. (TASE:IDBH), controlled by chairman Nochi Dankner, for $320 million.

Problems arose in the negotiations ahead of signing of the deal, when Zeevi demanded Boymelgreen improve his offer by several million dollars. The original purchase price of the Assuta compound was set at $46 million, which was the amount that Boymelgreen Capital mentioned in a notice to the Tel Aviv Stock Exchange (TASE). Boymelgreen finally raised his offer to $50 million, which is considered high, especially considering the building rights for the compound.

The Assuta compound is zoned for 180 apartments in a 24,000-sq.m. 35-storey high-rise, plus another 40 apartments in the Assuta Hospital’s existing buildings, and 2,400 sq.m. of commercial space. The development is being promoted by Mirage Israel Development Ltd., owned by Zeevi, and Dag Hacesef Assets & Buildings (1992) Ltd., Dan Goldstein and Jack (Yaki) Dunietz.

The Urban Building Plan (UBP) passed its first hurdle when the Tel Aviv Local Planning and Building Commission approved it, but many objections are expected from local residents when the UBP is deposited with the Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Council. The residents fear that a shortage of parking in the area caused by the project will lower property values. The UBP includes 100 parking places in addition to the 340 parking places allocated for the building itself.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on March 26, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000075231&fid=942
*Minrav likely to build $100m Comverse center in Ra’anana*

*Kiryat Comverse will cover 90,000 sq.m. of office and laboratory space and 2,800 parking places.*

Guy Yamin 26 Mar 06 13:31

Comverse Technology Inc.’s (Nasdaq: CMVT) tender for the construction of the $100 million Kiryat Comverse in Ra’anana is nearing the finish line. Sources inform ''Globes'' that Minrav Holdings Ltd. (TASE: MNRV) is in advanced negotiations with Comverse on the tender.

Other companies that bid in the tender included A. Arenson Ltd., Danya Cebus (TASE: DNYA), Mordechai Aviv Building Industries Ltd. (TASE: AVIV), Uri Dori Engineering Works Corp. (TASE: DORI) SGS Construction Company Ltd., and Tidhar Construction Ltd.

In October 2005, Comverse published a request for offers for construction of the $100 million Kiryat Comverse - 90,000 sq.m. of offices, laboratories, and other structures on a 40-dnuam (ten-acre) lot it bought from private parties for $20 million in 1998. The contractor selected will carry out finishing work on the buildings, including delivering and installing furniture, as well as the finishing work on the complex, deliver and install furniture and also maintain some systems for two years, and ten years for others.

Comverse plans to occupy its new premises in January 2007.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on March 26, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## ZOHAR

New hotel planned in Azrieli Towers



Africa-Israel Investments Group to build new hotel designed for business travelers; hotel expected to occupy 12 floors in new square tower being constructed 
Ynet 



A new business hotel is expected to be built on floors 11 through 23 of the new square tower being constructed at Tel Aviv's Azrieli center, according to an agreement signed Monday between the Africa-Israel Investments Group owned by businessman Lev Leviev and the Azrieli Group. 


Africa-Israel Hotels CEO Ariel Kapon said that the hotel will operate under an international name brand, which has not been released yet, and will include 272 rooms and suites, a gym, conference rooms, restaurants, and a business center to cater to the hotel guests and other businesspeople from the area. 


The hotel is set to open by the end of 2007, when the construction of the new square building will be completed. 


The decision to build a hotel for business travelers in that location was made in light of market studies that showed business travelers 
prefer to stay in a hotel accessible to transportation (also to the airport), and in close proximity to shopping and business centers. 


Kapon also stated that the new hotel will operate in addition to the Crown Plaza hotel already operating in Tel Aviv. The company operates nine hotels throughout Israel, and recently inaugurated a spa hotel near Moscow. It is currently in negotiations to build a new business hotel in central Moscow


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Habas sells 119 Yoo apartments for NIS 475m*

*Habas will likely begin recording revenue on the Philippe Starck-designed project in the first quarter of 2006.*

Roy Meltzer 28 Mar 06 15:20

Habas HZ Investments Ltd. (TASE: HABS) published its financial report for 2005 yesterday, which provide a peek at one of the most luxurious residential projects now under construction in Israel - the Yoo project in Tel Aviv’s Zameret Park. International designer Philippe Starck is a partner in the Yoo project. 

The Yoo project comprises 297 apartments in two high-rises, one with 37 floors and the other with 41. Starck designed the buildings, and will receive 10-15% of the project’s profit. 

Habas does not recognize revenue from the Yoo project in its 2005 financial report, because only a 24% of construction was completed by the end of the year. Under accountanting standards, revenue must be recognized only after 25% of construction and 50% of sales in a residential project are completed. It is believed that Habas will begin recognizing revenue from the Yoo project in its financial report for the first quarter of 2006. 

Habas says 111 apartments in the Yoo project were sold for NIS 412 million up to the date of the financial report. This figure reflects an average price of NIS 3.7 million, or $800,000 per apartment. Habas said prices ranged between $3,500 and $8,000 per sq.m. The company added that it sold a further eight apartments for NIS 63 million after signing the financial report. 

Habas revenue fell 20% in 2005 to NIS 70 million, and it posted a net loss of NIS 15 million. The company’s shareholders’ equity was NIS 139 million at the end of 2005, financing a balance sheet total of NIS 590 million. The company’s market cap is now NIS 362 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on March 28, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Huge high-rise vacate-and-build project plan for Ramat Gan*

*1,550 apartments in six 46-storey and two-28 storey high rises are planned to replace 340 old apartments in the city’s Abra’le neighborhood.*

Ron Paz 2 Apr 06 13:30

When late Prime Minister Menachem Begin initiated the vacate-and-build program, the idea was to rehabilitate poor and run-down neighborhoods into modern and developed one, thereby better utilizing land and improving residents’ quality of life. At the time, the Ramat Gan neighborhoods of Ramat Amidar and Ramat Shikma were declared candidates for vacate-and-build projects, and the adjacent Abra’le was slated for strengthening, i.e. expand old apartments, but no new construction. 

The Ramat Gan municipality, however, has decided to exploit Arba’le superb location and high land values to initiate a huge vacate-and-build project as the only way to improve the housing conditions in the area. Part of the neighborhood, with mostly two-and three-room 340 old apartments in 23 building slated for demolition, as well as six shops and a Bezeq center, will be replaced by 1,550 large apartments in six 46-storey and two-28 storey high rises. The new apartments will be three to five rooms each, ranging form 80 to 170 sq.m., with an average gross area of 100 sq.m. 

The Ramat Gan Local Planning and Building Committee decided to obtain an exemption of the betterment tax for the project, subject to the consent of the Ministry of the Interior. The municipality says the project has no chance of being built without this exemption, because the residents lack the means to pay high taxes to upgrade their apartments. The two 28-storey apartments are slated to be built first, to house the vacated residents, who will each receive a room and a half more than their original homes. 

The Ramat Gan municipality is optimistic that the residents will agree to the project, The Local Planning and Building Board has already approved the project and deposited it with the Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Council, which is examining the suitability of high-rise construction for middle-class residents, as well as the project’s impact on the local environment and traffic. 

The Ramat Gan municipality is also considering a residential neighborhood adjacent to the Park Haleumi. Apartments overlooking the safari park therein definitely sound like a good start. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on April 2, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## ZOHAR

yeaah that's great project!


----------



## Valia

The Tel Aviv south kirya project is great but the talls are no so beautifuls (i think so, sorry)


----------



## Mosaic

Tel Aviv will be changed a lot by those constructions.


----------



## ZOHAR

Valia said:


> The Tel Aviv south kirya project is great but the talls are no so beautifuls (i think so, sorry)


it's just an old render!
i hope they render will change soon


----------



## TalB

In this pan by hebrewtext, you can see the progress of the Discount Bank Tower as well as the Neve Tzedek Tower.


----------



## Mosaic

There are so many constructions in tel Aviv now. That's a good sign of improving its skyline.


----------



## ZOHAR

agree


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Gindi Holdings buy Tel Aviv’s Hashoftim lot for $17m*

*The Hashoftim lot is zoned for a 25-storey luxury high-rise with apartments of 120-220 sq.m. each.*

Guy Yamin 6 Apr 06 15:52

Gindi Holdings, owned by Adv. Lital Gindi-Matalon, Avi Gindi and Adv. Guy Gindi has bought Tel Aviv’s Hashoftim lot, at the corner of Shaul Hamelech Street and Ibn Gvirol St. from Ashdar Building Co. Ltd. and Sahar Development & Investments Ltd. (TASE:SAIN-M) for $17 million. Gindi Holdings is taking the place of Gemolab Real Estate Ltd., which obtained an option to buy the lot through a buyers consortium in October 2005. 

The Hashoftim lot is zoned for a 25-storey high-rise with apartments of 120-220 sq.m. each. Gemolab has already marketed 40 apartments, 60% of the project’s total units. Gemolab CEO Avi Horesh said, “The apartment buyers include managers of public and financial companies, senior doctors, jurists and a group of Jewish bankers from Zurich, who bought them for personal use.” 

The high-rise will be located within walking distance of Tel Aviv’s cultural centers, including Habima Theater, the Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv Museum, the Opera House and the Golda Center. Gemolab is marketing three-room apartments at $3,500-4,300 per sq.m., and four-room apartments at $3,500-4,700 per sq.m. Total proceeds from the project are estimated at $50 million. 

The Hashoftim lot has been at the center of longstanding disputes. Ashdar and Sahar Development bought the lot in equal shares ten years ago from the National Insurance Institute for a then-record $8.1 million. They planned to build the luxury high-rise themselves last year, but apparently decided it was more worthwhile to sell the lot. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on April 6, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## NEWWORLD

I love it, great new development.


----------



## ZOHAR

yeah and from the last news the Sitonai towers (4 towers) will 60 floors and not 44!


----------



## BMXican

edfreeq said:


> Beautiful designs and a modern city
> It looks like US rather than middle east



that's what I thought too, by looking at some of the pictures (especially pictures with that expressway crossing through the city). but that's only one face of tel aviv. Ive seen plenty of pictures where tel aviv is looking very european (especially the street life). with 80 towers over 40 floors planned this surely will change soon...


----------



## source26

discount tower almost finished (30f)


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*WIZO may rezone Tel Aviv property*

*The Tel Aviv District Court rejected an appeal by residents of a WIZO-owned senior citizens home against the move.*

Yitzhak Danon 16 Apr 06 15:32

The Tel Aviv District Court has rejected an appeal by residents of a WIZO-owned senior citizens home against plans by WIZO (Women's International Zionist Organization) to rezone the property in which they currently live.

“Having studied the arguments by both sides, I am satisfied that there is no pressing urgency for the temporary injunction requested by the appellants, since the process of approval and implementation of the plans to which the appellants have objected will take several years to reach fruition,” ruled Tel Aviv District Court deputy president Yehuda Zaft, as he rejected a motion by 22 residents at the WIZO old-age home in David Hamelech Street against the rezoning of the property. 

The home is situated on a 15 dunam (3.75 acres) lot, which, it was alleged, is to be used by WIZO for the construction of a luxury high-rise. WIZO dismissed the petition, saying that it had no plans to close the senior citizens home as long there were residents who wished to continue living in it. It added that the appellants did not have the right to demand that WIZO continue to run the old-age home indefinitely. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on April 16, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## ZOHAR

Discount bank









Azrieli 3 (third floor)


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Tel Aviv wholesale market to close tomorrow*

*The Tel Aviv municipality is planning the 1,600-apartment and commercial Kikar HaShuk complex for the site.*

Sapir Peretz 26 Apr 06 14:28

The moment of truth has arrived. The Tel Aviv wholesale produce market, located between Carlebach St., Petah Tikva St. and Hashmonaim St., will close tomorrow for the last time at 5 pm. 

The Tel Aviv wholesale market was scheduled to close on February 28, but the Tel Aviv municipality was forced to postpone the date by two months because the alternative wholesale market at Zerifin, which is supposed to absorb the Tel Aviv wholesalers, was not ready. Tel Aviv municipality director general Menachem Leibe has notified 22 Tel Aviv wholesale market traders that the market will be closed down on April 27. 

The traders, who oppose the move to Zerifin, announced today that they would not move. 

Kikar Hashuk manager Zvi Somekh said on behalf of the Tel Aviv municipality that he saw no reason to stop the closure of the wholesale market. Kikar Hashuk is the luxury residential project due to built on the site. 

Vacating the Tel Aviv wholesale market has been under discussion for decades, and went into high gear in 1989, when the leases of some traders in the market expired. The Tel Aviv municipality wants the 50-dunam (12.5-acre) market site for the Kikar Hashuk residential project, but has not been able to reach an agreement with the market’s traders who are demanding an alternative site, due to be built at Messubim Junction outside Tel Aviv, or fair compensation. Material disagreements arose at the outset of negotiations, and the subject soon ended up in court. 

A group of wholesale market traders claim their leases are protected, and are demanding an average compensation of $500,000 per trader. The Tel Aviv municipality claims that the leases are not protected, and the tenants are ineligible for compensation. However, in order to expedite construction of commercial space and 1,600 housing units on the site, the municipality has offered $160,000 in compensation to each trader. The traders have ridiculed this figure. 

Negotiations between the parties have been called off, and the traders’ request for the courts for an injunction to block the vacating of the wholesale market has not been heard yet. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on April 26, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*It’s official: 2nd IKEA Israel to open in Rishon LeZion*

*Matthew Bronfman will invest $20 million in the store and adjacent commercial center.*

Vered Sharon-Rivlin 26 Apr 06 12:07

After reviewing a number of sites for the second IKEA store in Israel, it is now official: IKEA Israel owner Matthew Bronfman has won an Israel Land Administration (ILA) tender for a site for the store and accompanying commercial center. 

Bronfman will buy a 100-dunam (25-acre) lot in the Soreq triangle area in southern Rishon LeZion. The IKEA store will cover 35,000 sq.m., and a commercial center will be built on the rest of the lot at an estimated investment of $20 million. 

IKEA Israel had considered a 100-dunam (25-acre) site in Argaman lot in the Yavne industrial zone, and a lot in the Holon industrial zone. The idea is to exploit the movement of shoppers at IKEA to generate revenue at a complete commercial zone. IKEA Israel will lease properties to various retail businesses for this purpose. 

Ganden and , Tiv Taam Hacarmel Holdings Ltd. have built stores near first IKEA store at the Poleg junction in southern Netanya, in order to exploit the shopper traffic generated by IKEA. Bronfman wants to benefit personally from the same traffic at the second store, by being the landowner. He will presumably build a commercial center anchored by Blue Square Israel Ltd. (NYSE: BSI; TASE: BSI), and a branch of Israel Discount Bank (TASE: DSCT), both of which he is a controlling shareholder. 

Bronfman plans to open the second IKEA Israel store by the end of 2007, at an investment of $10 million. 

Bronfman acquired IKEA Israel last year from Co-Op Blue Square Consumer Cooperative Society (Co-Op) and Albert Gnat at a value of NIS 219 million. IKEA Israel posted a net profit of NIS 35 million on NIS 345 million in sales in 2004. The second store is expected to boost the company’s revenue to NIS 500 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on April 26, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## Kappa21

Well thats good  

I just care that Ashdod didnt get it  

this will be big in the gush dan area


----------



## JIM CARREY

NEW FROM Azrieli 3


----------



## ZOHAR

Sde dov airbase will be moved to a man-made island, and a huge residential are will be built instead on 1300 dunams.

The airbase has to be moved to also allow for a mini-city of skyscrapers - to lift height restrictions to allow for taller towers and luxury beach hotels, in a huge project worth $20 billion, and also because of noise complaints by current residents in north tel aviv.

The airbase will move in seven years. The island will include a 4000 sqm terminal, not known if it will be a second international airport that will compete with natbag. The new airport construction will cost $1 billion.

The island will be built 1.5 kilometers from the sea, where glilot interchange is, and will be linked by a highway from there.

new transport minister Mofaz will give it "national priority" status, and it will be approved in a few months.


----------



## p5archit

Thanks for the pics- 

Definitely some great projects underway in Tel Aviv- as well as some great completed ones- I didn't realise that the city was as dense as it is- maybe its just the vantage point, but looks great- especially with coastline in the background.

p5


----------



## JIM CARREY

MORE FROM TLV  
**** u arabs


----------



## Skyman

Wow good news thanks guys...


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000088750&fid=942
*Tel Aviv Planning C’tee approves 21-storey Rothschild-Herzl tower*

*Two buildings adjacent to the new tower will be preserved, financed by transferring building rights to the tower.*

Guy Yamin 7 May 06 13:55

A Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Commission subcommittee has approved plans for. 21-storey tower at the corner of Rothschild St. and Herzl St., as well as the preservation of five buildings on Rothschild St. The tower will be for mixed office, commercial and residential use in 17,000 sq.m. of main space and 19,700 sq.m. of service space.

Two buildings adjacent to the new tower, one of Allenby St. and the other on Segula St., will be renovated. The remaining building rights on the secondary lots were not exploited and transferred to the main lot, in order to finance the preservation of the buildings.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on May 7, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## Max the Swede

The boardwalk looks great!


----------



## ZOHAR

^^agree


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000090118
*Tidhar buys Tel Aviv’s Beit Lessin site for $38m*

*The company will pay half in cash, and half in a combination deal. The site is zoned for a 31-storey high-rise.*

Guy Yamin 10 May 06 15:46

Sources inform ''Globes'' that Tidhar Construction Ltd. has bought the Beit Lessin site on Weizmann St., Tel Aviv, from the Rahamim family of the UK for $38 million. Tidhar, owned by co-CEOs Gil Geba and Arie Becker, Kobi Rogovin and US investors, bought a nine-dunam (1.75-acre) prime location lot occupied by the Lessin Theater and several three-storey buildings.

Tidhar will pay half the price in cash, and the rest in a combination deal, under which the Rachamim family will receive apartments worth $19 million in the project planned for the site.

In 2004, the Tel Aviv Local Planning and Building Commission approved a 31-storey high-rise and an 800-place partly underground parking garage for the site, reflecting 300% building rights, subject to demolition of some of the present structures. The Urban Building Plan (UBP) defines the lot as “brown area” zoned for public use.

Under the plan, 26,820 sq.m. of residential space and 3,130 sq.m. of commercial, office and public space will be built.

Over the past two years, the Tel Aviv municipality and landowners have been promoting a site-specific UBP for the lot with 450% building rights. The Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Commission is now discussing the application for the change.

Ownership of the Beit Lessin lot has already changed hands twice in recent years. The Histadrut (General Federation of Labor in Israel) sold the lot, including future building rights, to a group of investors for $14.2 million in 1999. Then State Comptroller Eliezer Goldberg sharply criticized the Histadrut for selling the lot without a tender. A few years later, the lot was again sold to the Rachamim family. The sellers made a profit of a few million dollars. Today, with the Tel Aviv luxury residential market at a peak, the lot has been sold for a third time, this time at a huge profit.

Tidhar is seeking a partner for the deal, in order to reduce its risk and financing costs.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on May 10, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## JIM CARREY

• *Park Tzameret Tel Aviv * 




















*bezek tower*










*Park Towers*

A Gateway to Tel Aviv


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000091706
*Mercury Interactive to build 8 storeys in Yehud*

*The company already has two buildings in the area.*

Guy Yamin 15 May 06 13:32

Mercury Interactive Corp. (Pink Sheets:MERQ) will build an eight-storey office building in the Yehud industrial zone, east of Tel Aviv. The company already has two buildings in the area.

The local planning and building commission changed the character of the Yehud industrial zone with this decision; until now only three-storey buildings were approved. Yehud-Monoson Mayor Yossi Ben-David has said more than once that he wanted to turn the town’s industrial zone into one resembling Kiryat Atidim in Tel Aviv.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on May 15, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## TalB

Recent shots of the Neve Tzedek and Bank Discount Towers by dov.


----------



## ZOHAR

New tower for Tel Aviv in Rotchild-Nehalat Benjamin st.

17F


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000094977&fid=942
*Ampa in talks to sell Tel Aviv lot for $45m*

*A Texas company wants to build a 50-storey tower on the site for $80-85 million.*

Guy Yamin 23 May 06 16:29

Sources inform ''Globes'' that Ampa Real Estate Ltd. is in advanced negotiations with a Houston, Texas, developer to sell a lot in the Amcor compound on Yigal Allon St., Tel Aviv, slated for a 50-storey skyscraper. The Texas company is offering $45 million.

The lot is located next to Beit Ampa, whose construction and marketing are almost complete. If the Texas company, owned by five foreign investors, buys the lot, it will build a 50-storey skyscraper on it, at an additional investment of $80-85 million, bring the investment to $130 million.

Ampa Real Estate, owned by the Nakash brothers and the Fogel brothers, is the sole owner of the 25-dunam (6.25-acre) lot, which is being offered a very attractive price, given its location.

MAN Properties agent Haim Toronto, who specializes in marketing offices in central Israel, said that if a deal is concluded, the building would probably be built in four years, and it would be marketed in a completely different market. “There is almost no supply of offices in the area now. Azrieli’s Canit Hashalom Investments, for example, has changed the use of the Square Tower to a hotel. In my opinion, in four years time, the most serious competition to the foreign group will be the Diamond Exchange compound in Ramat Gan. Kobi Rogovin is planning to build a large office building there, and other developers are also sensing a revival in the office market.”

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on May 23, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## ZOHAR

Azrieli 3 tower


----------



## raph93

Henk said:


> That's great news. Do you have pics of the construction?


i was in Tel Aviv last week, I when i return to airport on sunday, i saw the beginning of the construction when the train passed near the Ashalom station. I wonder if it really was the Azrieli Third Tower, now I have the confirmation thanks to this forum, morever the Tower has a square shape, so it's the good one!


----------



## ZOHAR

^^wooow nice...did u like Tel Aviv?
where are u from?


----------



## ZOHAR

oh,i thought u speak about Sitonai towers,Sitonai towers are going to start in next few months


----------



## yuval5

where can i see the design?


----------



## ZOHAR

that's for u
4 buildings 45F and 37 buildings 11F


----------



## ZOHAR

Azrieli 7th floor


----------



## yuval5

and that's the final design? cool! can't wait


----------



## ZOHAR

yes,that's the final design


----------



## Emirati_Girl

the circle building is cool ^_*


----------



## source

tel aviv big lot,
50 new towers u/c


----------



## TalB

It's like a whole new neighborhood is being born from scratch.


----------



## nano2192

oh what an impresive grown skyline...stunning


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


apanorama illustrating part of Tel Aviv u.c projects, out of the 100 approved towers.

scroll >>>>>>>>>


----------



## ZOHAR

Tzameret park is 12 new towers,not 13


----------



## entropy

is the phoenix tower actually under construction? I didn't see anything over there last week. on sunday and monday they actually started putting up more steel superstructure on the Beinleumi building!


----------



## ZOHAR

i don't think it's U/C!!!


----------



## entropy

ZOHAR said:


> i don't think it's U/C!!!


that's what I thought, that diagram said UC for it... and several others that are not actually under construction yet. As far as I saw only one tower in addition to the Yoos is being worked on in Tzameret, and Trump Elite is certainly not UC ....


----------



## ZOHAR

where are u from?Israel?


----------



## entropy

ohio, but I spent the last month hanging out in Florentin


----------



## ZOHAR

come to Israeli forum and tell us about u'r vacation


----------



## [Mak.kabI]

Awesome news...


----------



## ZOHAR

yeah


----------



## ZOHAR

Donald Trump is going to build the tallest building in Israel (70F)The building will be built in Ramat Gan,Tel Aviv's suburb
the construction is going to start in a year!


----------



## entropy

its about time!


----------



## ZOHAR

Aviv ba Tzameret is started today!(30F)


----------



## [Mak.kabI]

thats good!


----------



## pasha 03

ZOHAR said:


> Aviv ba Tzameret is started today!(30F)


Is this the future of Israel's resedential architecture?
It looks as if the architectures of Tzameret and the Yoo had finally found a design, _suitable by their opinion_, to the main look of resedential housing in Tel Aviv city. 
And I must say I don't like it at all!

Too many israeli skyscrapers have this *concrete-made-marble-covered* beehive facade structures. I hurts my eyes!

Please, please tell me that concerning the *W Tower* and the *One Tower* and this *Aviv ba Tzameret Tower * - they look the same because the general style of the Tzameret site. no further than that...


----------



## ZOHAR

One tower is very different..in Israeli forum u can see all renders of Park Tzameret towers


----------



## entropy

What is this W tower?
does it have anything to do with Starwood's W hotels? 
Tel Aviv is in serious need of a W....


----------



## ZOHAR

W tower is 46F in Park Tzameret neighbourhood


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Fourth tower planned for Diamond Exchange*

*The 43,000-sq.m. 35-storey Opal Tower will be linked by a bridge to the Diamond Exchange’s rough diamond hall.*

Ron Paz 29 Jun 06 15:33

The Ramat Gan diamond exchange is expanding. Construction of a fourth tower will begin within a few months. The Israel Diamond Exchange currently comprises the Shimshon Tower, Maccabi Tower, and Israel Diamond Exchange Tower. Construction of the fourth tower will take 3-4 years. Architects Amnon Niv and Amnon Schwartz of Amav Planning & Engineering Ltd. will design the building.

The Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Commission has already approved the new tower, which will be built on part of the site formerly occupied by United Dairies, next to the former Elite compound, recently sold to Donald Trump. The site is on the southern side of Jabotinsky St., across the street from the rest of the Diamond Exchange. The new building will be linked to the rest of the Diamond Exchange by a closed and secure pedestrian bridge directly into the rough diamond hall.

In line with a call by Ramat Gan Mayor Zvi Bar to call new towers after precious stones, the new tower will be called the “Opal Tower”.

The Opal Tower will have 35 stories and 43,000 sq.m. gross space, including a five-storey underground parking garage. The building is slated only for diamond merchants and related diamond services and will be an integral part of the Diamond Exchange.

Russian state diamond company Alrosa, which controls a third of the world’s rough diamonds, announced this week that it would shortly open a branch in Ramat Gan. The announcement was made at the 32nd World Diamond Conference now underway in Tel Aviv.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on June 29, 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Donald Trump completes $44m purchase of Elite site*

*Trump plans to invest $300 million in the construction of a 70-floor luxury high-rise on the site in Ramat Gan.*

Guy Yamin 25 Jun 06 15:34

US real estate tycoon Donald Trump and Crescent Heights announced today that they had completed the acquisition of the Strauss-Elite (TASE: STEL) compound in Ramat Gan for $44 million. Trump and Crescent Heights will invest $300 million in the construction of a luxury exclusive 70-floor high-rise. Elite is expected to make a capital gain of NIS 120 million on the deal. Located opposite the Diamond Exchange, “Trump Tower” is Trump’s first project in Israel and will be the country’s tallest high-rise.
In March 2005, Elite signed an MOU for the sale of the compound to Weinstein and Katan, which made an initial down payment of $1 million. They were to have made a further payment of $2.5 million, but when they failed to do so Elite informed them in writing that the deal had been voided due to their failure to make the required payments. Trump and Crescent Heights, controlled by Sonny Kahn, offered a similar price.

Donald Trump said today, “We are developing an asset that will have a clear identifying mark, and will set a new benchmark for luxury apartment blocks in Israel.” He added that he was confident that Israel was headed in one direction only - upward. “I have been negotiating on this site for more than a year and I’m very excited,” he said.

Crescent Heights national VP marketing Brian Duchman said, “Donald Trump is an international icon who sets new standards in luxury accommodation. Israel is ready for the development of high-quality residential properties.”

Trump founded the Trump Organization in 1980 as an umbrella grouping for all his real estate projects and affiliated entities. He is currently developing luxury apartment schemes, hotels and golf courses in Chicago, Las Vegas, Los Angeles, New Jersey, Aberdeen, Scotland, Seoul, South Korea, and elsewhere.

Crescent Heights was founded more than 25 years ago and is one the largest housing development corporations in the US. It is represented in Israel by Tito NS Architects, which has also been engaged as designer for the Ramat Gan project.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on June 25, 2006


----------



## entropy

the trump stuff is old news...


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Opal tower * Ramat Gan/Tel Aviv metro










Fourth tower planned for Diamond Exchange
The 43,000-sq.m. *35-storey Opal Tower * will be linked by a bridge to the Diamond Exchange’s rough diamond hall.
Ron Paz 29 Jun 06 15:33
The Ramat Gan diamond exchange is expanding. Construction of a fourth tower will begin within a few months. The Israel Diamond Exchange currently comprises the Shimshon Tower, Maccabi Tower, and Israel Diamond Exchange Tower. Construction of the fourth tower will take 3-4 years. Architects Amnon Niv and Amnon Schwartz of Amav Planning & Engineering Ltd. will design the building. 
The Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Commission has already approved the new tower, which will be built on part of the site formerly occupied by United Dairies, next to the former Elite compound, recently sold to Donald Trump. The site is on the southern side of Jabotinsky St., across the street from the rest of the Diamond Exchange. The new building will be linked to the rest of the Diamond Exchange by a closed and secure pedestrian bridge directly into the rough diamond hall. 

In line with a call by Ramat Gan Mayor Zvi Bar to call new towers after precious stones, the new tower will be called the “Opal Tower”. 

The Opal Tower will have 35 stories and 43,000 sq.m. gross space, including a five-storey underground parking garage. The building is slated only for diamond merchants and related diamond services and will be an integral part of the Diamond Exchange. 

Russian state diamond company Alrosa, which controls a third of the world’s rough diamonds, announced this week that it would shortly open a branch in Ramat Gan. The announcement was made at the 32nd World Diamond Conference now underway in Tel Aviv


----------



## Kappa21

Whats the 102 floor tower? The one on top of the train station?


----------



## TalB

The Tapuz fourm has some updates for Park Tzamaret.

Yoo and One Towers









W-Tower









Aviv Tower


----------



## yuval5

wow it's really going fast!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


there is atall crane ,(some 50 meter) above Manhatten building site.
and more digging around park Tzameret lots.

and the third Azrieli tower under construction:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*80* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*



*Trump Plaza Tower * 

the highest residential tower in the world - 80 fl. 300 million $.

the render as published on the newspaper,can be changed.


----------



## entropy

looks like the Azrieli square will be up to full height in a couple of months!


----------



## yuval5

I was just in tel aviv today, the city looks sooooo good! coming from north on ayalon highway, the city looks very impressive. i wanted to take a camera, but my sister's using it :/ but YOO looks weird, u can't really see the windows and it looks kinda unfinished (when u look at the renders)


----------



## Kappa21

So is this the picture of the Trump tower? 

Looks nice...but seems like a 30 storey building


----------



## TubeSaga

The Ampa & Tzedek towers are my fave. Way to go Tel Aviv.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*the Trump plaza tower*
an older version of a250m tower


----------



## JustHorace

^^Wow, even the older version looks fantastic.


----------



## yuval5

wow! but i guess the final design will be different.. well i hope they'll change that square thing cuz it doesn't look like a 250 meters tower


----------



## yuval5

wow! but i guess the final design will be different.. well i hope they'll change that square thing cuz it doesn't look like a 250 meters tower


----------



## LordMarshall

great developments


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000115251&fid=942
*Kardan Israel negotiating to buy Tel Aviv lot for $34m*

*The Achtman lot has four basement floors and building rights for 22,000 sq.m. of office space and 7,000 sq.m. in residential space.*

Guy Yamin 23 Jul 06 13:03

Sources inform ''Globes'' that Kardan Israel Ltd. (TASE:KRIS) is in advanced negotiations to buy the Achtman lot at Menachem Begin Rd. 152, Tel Aviv, for $34 million. Under the pending contract, the landowner, Alexander Achtman, must fulfill a number of conditions to close the deal.

An 18,600-sq.m. four-storey underground structure currently occupies the site, above which an aboveground floor and mezzanine may be built. The lot also has building rights for 22,000 sq.m. of office space on 11 floors and 7,000 sq.m. in residential space, for a total space of 46,000 sq.m.

Industry sources say that Kardan Israel effort to buy the property is rather odd, because it owns the adjacent lot, which has 16,000 of unused building rights. The sources believe that the company wants to prevent future competition and it also may see added value in the Achtman lot’s residential building rights. It may seek to consolidate the two lots to increase the total building rights.

Kardan Israel said in response to the report that, as a public company, it was obliged to notify the public when a deal was concluded.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on July 23, 2006


----------



## panamaboy9016

*Nice.*

I just hope that this city does not get any damage from the war that they have going on now.


----------



## ZOHAR

still not


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

at the illustration:
on the left- Tel Aviv city- the new TA 2000 compound.(see preivious posts for more detailed buildings).

at the middle -Ramat Gan city - the diamonds exchange CBD area , and the future 80 fl. Trump Plaza tower.

on the right -Giva'atayim city- future towers inc. 2 of 50 fl. each.



(remember the illustration doesn't show even one of the current Tel Aviv CBD areas.....)


----------



## TheBaseTower

New Diagrams from the "Tel Aviv 2000" Project:
























































Looks Good!


----------



## Kappa21

Can anyone explain those 5 unexplained buildings near that tower?


----------



## entropy

note that they cover up part of the Ayalon.... that is kidna cool, the big dig in reverse!


----------



## jmancuso

let's stick to tel aviv projects only please. this thread is not the place to discuss current events.


----------



## Kappa21

^^ hehehehe


----------



## entropy

חחחחח


----------



## bluejon

What is the status of the Tel Aviv 2000 project? I like the skyscraper in the middle with the orange spire...is it approved or proposed?


----------



## ZOHAR

approved...the architector said it's going to be started in next 2-3 years


----------



## obtuse_edge

hebrewtext said:


> *100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*
> 
> at the illustration:
> on the left- Tel Aviv city- the new TA 2000 compound.(see preivious posts for more detailed buildings).
> 
> at the middle -Ramat Gan city - the diamonds exchange CBD area , and the future 80 fl. Trump Plaza tower.
> 
> on the right -Giva'atayim city- future towers inc. 2 of 50 fl. each.
> 
> 
> 
> (remember the illustration doesn't show even one of the current Tel Aviv CBD areas.....)



What are you talking about? Don't act as if Tel Aviv is really that big. Ramat Gan is not a seperate city, it's also part of Tel Aviv. 

Maybe some supertalls would be good, so Israelis can see the Lebanese babies they are killing on the other side.


----------



## Hebrewtext

obtuse_edge said:


> What are you talking about? Don't act as if Tel Aviv is really that big. Ramat Gan is not a seperate city, it's also part of Tel Aviv.
> 
> Maybe some supertalls would be good, so Israelis can see the Lebanese babies they are killing on the other side.



Tel Aviv metro counts around 3 million people, and it is an agglumaration of some 30 different municipalities, number of HR and towers in the metro is up to 1500-2000.

ah and about politics...

the Arab should have recognise Israel ages ago ,thats their original sin,and not attacking and terrorising it again and again.


----------



## WhiteMagick

Entropy does have a point. So does hebrewtext.


----------



## obtuse_edge

hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv metro counts around 3 million people, and it is an agglumaration of some 30 different municipalities, number of HR and towers in the metro is up to 1500-2000.
> 
> ah and about politics...
> 
> the Arab should have recognise Israel ages ago ,thats their original sin,and not attacking and terrorising it again and again.



How can you recognize someone who invades your house, humiliates you, kills your children and kick you out? 

Why can't you live in one state with the Palestinians? Why do you have to take their country to create your own exclusive Jewish state? 

It is the Jews who cannot live with any other people and need their own state. But since they have none, they have to take other people's homes to make it their home. 

And they cannot understand why others hate them. Ridiculous.


----------



## ZOHAR

ohh come on it's Project threads!!!!!
don't spam!


----------



## entropy

yeah, lets see s'more pics of UC projects!!


----------



## xfogus

Hi, I was just wondering how big TA metro area is? Wikipedia says TA is 50.6 km², but that doesn't include Ramat Gan or Giva'atayim, etc. Just trying to compare it with Toronto proper, because the populations seems to be close.


----------



## Kappa21

xfogus said:


> Hi, I was just wondering how big TA metro area is? Wikipedia says TA is 50.6 km², but that doesn't include Ramat Gan or Giva'atayim, etc. Just trying to compare it with Toronto proper, because the populations seems to be close.



Tel Aviv is probably the side of the City of Vaughan give or take...


----------



## sunman1g

no doubt TA is the most activa in israel for shore she has a lott of skyscrappers and huge buildings but she far awey from being areal western place(like Chicago or frank furt) and i beleive even in the 2050 she is not gonna be like frankfurt the projects are amazing no doubt but just in the simulation with all the wars thets going un i not think even halth of those project will be approved or build i think abig war is coming with iran and syria so it's reallyy afantasy
alaaaa Nasrala emh shmh iben zona


----------



## ZOHAR

^^it's not true... we always call Tel Aviv =Tel Aviv country
because Tel Aviv is always outside of the wars


----------



## ZOHAR

A bussinesman from Canada Hershy Fridman bought the right to Beeri Nahardia tower (32F)

http://www.themarker.com/tmc/articl...l&origin=ibo&layer=realEstate&layer2=&layer3=


----------



## yuval5

great news! where is it?


----------



## ZOHAR

Tel Aviv,between Florentin and Neve Tzedek


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*Rotchild Tower * 


residental 28F planned, on Rotchild bld. no. 30.


----------



## choyak

Wow I was under the impression that the Azrieli towers were all the same height, just different shapes. From the renderings and pics I see they are not, as the square one is shorter.


----------



## yuval5

^^ yup, the circle one is the higest (187 meters) the triangle one is 169 meters and the square one is going to be 154 meters


----------



## sky09

Halomot Holon towers 2 towers of 22F.


----------



## sky09

Aviv BeGimel Towers 7 towers of 17-19F U/C









pic from ramat aviv. you can see YOO towers


----------



## ZOHAR

Crescent Heights company owned by Kahn, partner of Trump Tower project in Ramat Gan, purchases additional lot *in Tel Aviv to construct 60-story tower * Sunny Kahn is expanding his real estate investments in Israel. His company, Crescent Heights, purchased land for the construction of a 60-story residential tower in the Ayalon Triangle area in Tel Aviv, for USD 38 million. 
The company purchased 70 dunam (about 17.5 acres) in an area between the Ayalon freeway which crosses through Tel Aviv, and the Menachem Begin Road. 
The area is to be used to build residential towers of 50,000 meters (164,000 feet), and commercial construction of 20,000 additional meters (65,617 feet). 

Tel Aviv's skyline is set for new additions

The company is planning on building a luxury 60-story tower housing 300 apartments of four to five rooms. Crescent Heights estimates that it can sell around USD 250 million worth of property in the project. 
Two months ago, Crescent Heights, together with US businessman Donald Trump, completed the Trump Tower deal in Ramat Gan, in which they purchased the Elite Junction area. 

The area, which lies on the corner of Jabotinsky and Arlozorov Streets, will see the construction of a luxury 70-story tower through an investment of USD 300 million. 
The project will see the construction of the tallest tower in the country – four times higher than the Shaar Ha'ir (City Gate) building of the Aviv-Osif Group, on the other side of the street. The cost of an apartment in the tower will be at around USD 1 million. 
Crescent Heights was formed 25 years ago and deals with the development of apartment complexes in the United States. The company is currently also expanding its business to Japan, China, and India.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

American Colony in Neve Tzedek 8F


----------



## Kappa21

Is this penthouses that American Colony? looks nice


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


Egged tower back on the road
will be 80 Floors tall and written in the newspaper article taller than 270meters (the plan was 320meters+50m antenna) and 50m antenna.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


new tower in Ramat Gan

Nokia - Eurocom tower
27 fl. 117 meter


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


Client: D & D Ltd.
Description: Proposal for a monorail skytrain above the Ayalon Highway.


Description:
This project is about using the airspace above the Ayalon Highway, which transsects Tel Aviv along major activity nodes.
The railway station, light rail station (monorail) and additional commercial areas can be all placed in the airspace of the corridor designated for the highway. Expensive urban areas, otherwise taken up by these functions, can be restored to intensive residential use, in a mutually beneficient arrangement.

Monorail train, Tel Aviv - University station 




















Monorail train, Tel Aviv - "Hashalom" station


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*

*Alonim Tower - Ramat Gan*

Residential Tower of 35 floors

[*]112 Luxurious apartments
[*]25,000 sqm.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*Hargaz Project - Tel Aviv*

Commercial and office project

[*]Up to 55 floors in 3 towers

[*]220,000 sqm.


----------



## globill

hebrewtext said:


> *100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*
> 
> 
> Egged tower back on the road
> will be 80 Floors tall and written in the newspaper article taller than 270meters (the plan was 320meters+50m antenna) and 50m antenna.




Egged Tower reminds me of Chicago's Trump Tower.....


La Shana Tovah Israeli forumers! May 5767 bring sanity to your neighborhood!


----------



## ZOHAR

thanx


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Gaydamak buys Zim lot in Tel Aviv from Mizrahi Bank*

*Arcadi Gaydamak outbid seven parties, with a $26 million offer.*

Guy Yamin 8 Oct 06 10:49

Arcadi Gaydamak is entering Israel’s real estate market. On Friday, he bought the Zim lot at Rothschild St. 22, on the corner of Nahalat Binyamin St., Tel Aviv, for $26 million from Mizrahi Tefahot Bank (TASE:MZTF). He outbid seven parties, with a price $6 million above the assessor’s estimate. As part of the deal he also bought three 1,200-sq.m. buildings slated for preservation. 

The 1,861-sq.m. Zim lot is occupied by several buildings, which served as Mizrahi Bank’s headquarters until seven years ago. The bank moved its headquarters to the Sha’ar Ha’Ir building at the Elite Junction in Ramat Gan, paying Ocif Investments and Development Ltd. (TASE: OCIF) and Mordechai Aviv Building Industries Ltd. (TASE: AVIV) $29 million for six floors. 

The Zim compound is zoned for a 10,000-sq.m. luxury office building, including 500 sq.m. of commercial space facing Nahalat Binyamin St. The Urban Building Plan (UBP) permits an additional 1,125 sq.m. of space on the top floor. Gaydamak will reportedly try to rezone the building for luxury residences. 

Mizrahi Bank wants to rent space in the new building’s commercial space and three floors, making part of the project a sell and lease-back deal. Since the assessor valued the lot at no more than $20 million, the bank has made one of the best real estate deals in recent years. Moshe Zur designed the new office building. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on October 8, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## EL_AMERICANO

OMG, I LOVE ISRAEL, ESPECIALLY TEL-AVI! GO ISRAEL!


----------



## sdtj

I love Israel as well, I'm not Jewish or anything but I admire this country alot, as many others...


Amazing Tel-aviv


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*



3 towers of 40F -- new design for hamedinah sq.


----------



## Surumi

Nice phallus symbols.


----------



## ZOHAR

***** towers


----------



## nukey

they are either those things which nurses use to put bandages over fingers... or very straight willies :lol:


----------



## nukey

oh, forgot to sy that I think they look very nice. I was always against the idea of towers in the Kikar Ha'Medinah, mostly because I thought they would take up too much space and ruin it... but these look elegant, slim and with minimal footprint: I think they might actualy make the place more pleasant... Although it would ave been nicer to put a small cultural institution in the square instead of *more* luxury apartments (as if that part of Tel Aviv doesnt already have enough...


----------



## Hebrewtext

double post


----------



## Hebrewtext

*100* skyscrapers are planned (40 FL. - 102 FL.),most approved ,for *Tel Aviv* and more towers in *TA metro * area in *Ramat Gan * and in *Givataym*


*Daniel tower*






















*Rotschild 1 tower*


----------



## ZOHAR

Designer and architect Philip Starck, Tel Aviv's Yoo Project developer, is planning on building luxury hotel in Tel Aviv 

World-renowned designer Philip Starck is planning to build a hotel in Israel, as was made known to Yedioth Ahronoth. 
Starck's partner in Israel, Herzl Habas, who established his apartment development, the Yoo Project, with him in Tel Aviv, is searching for an unusual, central, and attractive location on Dizengoff or Shenkin Street. The hotel will be characterized by Starck's unique touch. 

The hotel is planned to have about 150 rooms for an investment of about USD 70 million. The price of a room per night is expected to reach USD 500-700. 
Starck's most famous hotel is in New York and has a library in the lobby and a restaurant with a glass roof.
__________________


----------



## TalB

This 360 panorama by beivushtang gives a good update of construction in the entire area.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Atidim to build $125m office block in Tel Aviv*

*The company will build a 65,000-sq.m. 40-storey office and commercial building.*

Guy Yamin 13 Nov 06 16:05

The revival of Israel’s office market has spread to Kiryat Atidim, adjacent to Ramat Hahayal in Tel Aviv. Atidim High Tech Industries Co. Ltd. will shortly begin construction of a 65,000-sq.m. 40-storey office and commercial building at an estimated cost of $125 million. 

The building will also have two commercial floors. and a five-storey underground parking garage with 1,300 spaces. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on November 13, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Dori wins luxury high-rise contract*

*Last week, the company won a Gindi Holdings tender for the construction of a luxury high-rise.*

Guy Yamin 15 Nov 06 12:16

Uri Dori Engineering Works Corp. (TASE: DORI) has won a NIS 100 million tender from Gindi Holdings for the construction of the “Hashoftim Tower” luxury high-rise. 

The project win is the latest in a string of projects that Dori Engineering has won this year, among them the Dankner Sharon project, the IDF base at Nevatim being built by US Army Corps of Engineers, the “Ono Heights” complex for Mitzpe Gilboa, and two 26-storey high-rises in the Tel Benyamin neighborhood of Ramat Gan for Gindi Holdings. 

The 37-apartment “Hashoftim Tower” will have an unprecedented high quality of finish and building standards. 

In recent years, Dori Engineering has specialized exclusively in building luxury high-rises, with projects such as the Zameret Towers for Alrov (Israel) (TASE: ALRO), the first and leading developer of luxury apartment projects, and which is currently constructing the YOO project and the Manhattan Towers in Tel Aviv’s Park Zameret. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on November 15, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## skytrax

Very nice projects for Tel Aviv. GO! Israel


----------



## ZOHAR

thanx


----------



## ZOHAR

final renders of an artifical islands in Tel Aviv





































And my favorite:


----------



## TalB

Another recent shot to show the progress on construction.


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000156092&fid=942
*Ocif begins building luxury high rise in Zameret Tel Aviv*

*Sales are projected to total $100 million. 50 of the building’s 120 apartments have already been sold.*

Guy Yamin 26 Nov 06 11:34

Ocif Investments and Development Ltd. (TASE: OCIF) has begun building its 30-storey luxury Aviv Bazameret high-rise in Park Zameret, Tel Aviv. The project is adjacent to Habas HZ Investments Ltd.’s (TASE: HABS) Yoo Project.

Ocif said that, even before construction began, it has already sold 50 of the building’s 120 apartments. Prices range from $4,500 to $10,000 per sq.m. Total proceeds are expected to total $100 million. The building will include a gym, outdoor swimming pool, spa, treatment rooms, a bicycle room and lounge.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on November 26, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## ZOHAR

kewl!


----------



## Hebrewtext

park Zameret 12 towers under different stages of construction 





































and the third Azrieli tower u.c at the background









Ayalon tower u.c


----------



## ZOHAR

woooooooow!


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Near-record $250,000 per land per apartment for Tel Aviv lot*

*A nearby lot, zoned for 42 apartments, was recently sold for $257,000 per land per apartment.*

Guy Yamin 6 Dec 06 11:08

A group of businessmen jointly bought a lot zoned for 32 apartments in the north Tel Aviv neighborhood of Kochav Hatzafon for $250,000 per land per apartment. The near-record price paid is a further jump in land prices in the area, reflecting growing demand for lots. The buyers group comprises Lior Arditti, Ofer Heiblum, and Adv. Yitzhak Hajaj.

A few months ago, Yossi Avrahami Civil Engineering Works Ltd. bought a lot zoned for 42 apartments in the same neighborhood for $9.4 million, including VAT, or $257,000 per land per apartment. Arditti and Heiblum also bought another lot in Kochav Hatzafon zoned for 36 apartments for $7.4 million, not including VAT, or $239,000 per land per apartment, in a Tel Aviv municipality tender a few months ago. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 6, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## ZOHAR

Trump tower starting in next 2 months!(70F)


----------



## ZOHAR

some last updates
first pic of Beeri Nehardia U/C 

















Yoo yesterday 









Azrieli


----------



## ZOHAR

a new 50F tower in Bursa,Ramat Gan


----------



## ZOHAR

FIB TOWER


----------



## ZOHAR

Yoo towers
































Azrieli
















FIB
























One tower








Neve Tzedek


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/docview.asp?did=1000164337&fid=942
*B. Yair buys Tel Aviv lot for $290,000 per land per apartment*

*The lot, zoned for 56 apartments, is on Antokovsky St.*

Guy Yamin 19 Dec 06 17:06

B.Yair Building Corporation 1988 Ltd. (TASE:BYAR) and a partner have won a Mivtachim tender for a residential lot in north Tel Aviv with a record price of $290,000 per land per apartment.

The two-dunam (half-acre), zoned for a 5,630-sq.m., eight-storey building with 56 apartments, is located on Antokovsky St., off Ibn Gvirol St., parallel to Arlozorov St. 20 companies bid in the tender.


----------



## ZOHAR

Park Tzameret


----------



## el palmesano

wow grat photos


----------



## ZOHAR

thanx


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000167769
*MTS wins TA light railway tender*

*The consortium bid NIS 7.15 billion to build the Red Line.*

Gal Nissim 31 Dec 06 14:00

MTS today won the Tel Aviv light railway tender, the largest tender in Israeli history, with a bid of NIS 7.15 billion.

MTS is a consortium of Africa-Israel Investments Ltd. (TASE:AFIL; Pink Sheets:AFIVY), controlled by chairman Lev Leviev; Egged Israel Transport Cooperative Society Ltd.; Siemens (NYSE: SI; XETRA: SIE); China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, and Sociedade de Construcoes Soares da Costa SA of Portugal. The consortium beat the Metro Rail consortium of Arison Holdings Ltd. subsidiary Housing and Construction Holding Co. Ltd. (Shikun u'Binui) (TASE: HUCN), Ashtrom Properties Ltd. (TASE:ASPR), Alstom (Euronext: ALO; LSE:ALS), Connex-GEA of France, VINCI, and Zublin AG. 

Metro Rail will probably file an appeal against the decision with the courts in a few days to prevent the contract and void MTS’s win.

MTS and the state are scheduled to sign a contract within 60 days, after which the consortium will seek and close financing.

NTA Metropolitan Mass Transit System chairman Benjamin Vaknin and Accountant General Dr. Yaron Zalika predict that MTS will close a financing deal within a year, but other sources predict that two years will be necessary.

Sources predict that the Red Line from Petah Tikva through Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv and Jaffa will begin operating in 2014 at the earliest.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 31, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/globes/DocView.asp?did=1000167741
*UPS to build NIS 45m terminal at Ben Gurion Airport*

*The new 10,000-sq.m. headquarters and logistics center will be built under a 24-year BOT contract financed by UPS.*

Guy Yamin 31 Dec 06 13:34

United Parcel Service Inc. (NYSE:UPS) has begun construction of its NIS 45 million UPS terminal at Ben Gurion Airport, located opposite the old airport terminal. Construction is due to take a year, and the company expects to move to the new 10,000-sq.m. premises in early 2008.

The new terminal is located in the new Israel Airport Authority’s logistics center, and is currently the only commercial building under construction at the site. It will serve as UPS’s Israeli headquarters, import and export center and customs house. 

Construction will be under a 24-year build, operate, transfer (BOT) contract financed by UPS, which will rent the building at a discount during this period.

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on December 31, 2006

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2006


----------



## TalB

This areil shot by hebrewtext gives a good update where every project is right now.


----------



## ZZ-II

never thought Tel Aviv has so many completed highrises


----------



## Eyal

Cool pic. Imagin it in five years when Park Tzameret is complete...


----------



## ZOHAR

a new tower 30F for Netanya (T-A metro)


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Africa-Israel begins building luxury Ramat Gan high-rise*

*The project's 175 apartments will be sold at an average price of $470,000, for total proceeds of $82 million.*

Ariel Rosenberg 1 May 07 15:48

Africa-Israel Investments Ltd. (TASE:AFIL; Pink Sheets:AFIVY.PK) subsidiary Africa-Israel Housing Ltd. (TASE:AFHS) today announced the start of construction of a luxury high-rise in Ramat Gan. The project will have 175 apartments, which will be sold at an average price of $470,000, for total proceeds of $82 million. 

Africa-Israel Housing owns two-thirds of the project and a group of Italian investors owns one third. Sources inform ''Globes'' that the project is a 38-40% combination deal, which means the payment will amount to $32 million. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on May 1, 2007

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2007


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Boymelgreen plans $80m Bnei Brak office building*

*Azorim will purchase half of a six dunam (1.5 acre) lot on Jabotinsky Street in for $9 million.*

Dror Marmor 30 Apr 07 15:28

Sources inform ''Globes'' that Azorim Investment, Development and Construction Ltd. (TASE: AZRM), controlled by Shaya Boymelgreen will purchase half of a six-dunam (1.5 acre) lot on Jabotinsky Street in Bnei Brak near the Geha Junction for $9 million. 

The completion of the deal is conditional on the due diligence which Azorim will carry out this month. Azorim will purchase 50% of the rights on the lot from Geha Structures & Investments Ltd., controlled by Arieh Friedman, which recently took over a public company called Development Company Founded by the Contractors & Builders (TASE:CTRC). Boymelgreen himself approved the deal after conducting a recent visit to the site. 

Azorim is expected to invest an estimated $80 million in the development of the site, including the construction of a 26-storey 30,000 sq.m. office block, plus 8,000 sq.m. of commercial space, a gas a station and a railway station. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on April 30, 2007

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2007


----------



## ZOHAR

a new render of Trump tower(70F) in Ramat Gan









Netanya


----------



## ZOHAR

Kirya project


----------



## nukey

loving trupm tower... nice simple and boxy... which i think that area could do with... kirya looks a bit staid though.


----------



## Eyal

Another kirya pic, from a different angle:
The buildings on the left are already built


----------



## TalB

http://www.globes.co.il/serveen/
*Tel Aviv luxury residences for high-tech only*

*The 330-unit Central Park project will sell to high-tech groups at a discount.*

Ariel Rosenberg 8 May 07 16:38

Israel’s real estate industry is again talking about new projects to be built for organized groups of apartment buyers. The contractor of two 30-story high-rises under construction on the Ampa lot in Tel Aviv has added a catch: only current workers in high-tech, or someone who has worked in high-tech for at least 12 of the last 30 months will be eligible to buy an apartment in the project. 

The project on Hahaskala Blvd., called “Central Park”, is being built near the Azrieli Center, the new Assuta Medical Centers, and the new Check Point Software Technologies Ltd. (Nasdaq: CHKP) headquarters. The project is being coordinated with leading high-tech companies, including Check Point, NICE Systems Ltd. (Nasdaq: NICE; TASE: NICE), ECI Telecom Ltd. (Nasdaq: ECIL), Comverse Technology Inc. (Pink Sheets: CMVT.PK), Motorola Israel Ltd. and Microsoft Israel Ltd. The developers said 170 apartments were sold in the first month of marketing. 

The complex will have 330 apartments, a swimming pool, kindergarten, and park. Apartments will cost $2,250-2,750 per sq.m., half the price of similar projects in the area. A 91-sq.m. two-and-a-half-room apartment with a balcony will cost NIS 817,000; a 136-sq.m. four-room apartment will cost NIS 1.2 million; a 160-sq.m. five-room apartment will cost NIS 1.4 million; a 200-sq.m. penthouse will cost NIS 3.8 million. The apartments will be ready for occupancy in 2010. Check Point VP and CFO Eyal Desheh has bought an apartment in the project. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes.co.il - on May 8, 2007

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2007


----------



## Hebrewtext

the new Elco tower some 45 fl.
instead of Ampa tower


----------



## Insane alex

Nice! Hieght?


----------



## johannesHSV

the trump tower looks amazing
when does the construction start?


----------



## ZOHAR

june 2007


----------



## Eyal

Insane alex said:


> Nice! Hieght?


Unknown.
The news reports say 45F but the render seems to have more (at least 50 by my count). I guess we'll know more when the construction starts.


----------



## TalB

These new projects were just mentioned on Tel Aviv in Focus.

Carmelit Tower (Proposed)

Rendering
No Rendering Available

Current Site

















NAM Tower (Approoved?)

Rendering









Current Site


----------



## phillybud

I first saw Tel Aviv as a young student travelling with my mother in 1975 ... visited it a few more times over the years, most recently back in 1997. My has it grown! What a beautiful sparkling glamorous city!


----------



## Hebrewtext

Avis tower RG


----------



## uymarcelo

hebrewtext said:


> Avis tower RG


wow:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*South Tel Aviv gets upgrade plan including towers*

*The local planning and building commission ha approved construction near the Central Bus Station.*

Orit Bar-Gil 30 Mar 08 16:45

The Tel Aviv Local Planning and Building Commission has approved a number of important building plans for south Tel Aviv. One plan calls for the construction of offices at the Heresh compound along the Ayalon. The lot will be dividend into two sections: one 50-dunam (12.5-acre) section between the La Guardia overpass and the Hahagana overpass; and the second 35-dunam (8.75-acre) section from the Hahagana overpass to Heyl Hashirion St. 

This plan allows 450% building rights of main space, 40% service space, and a four-floor parking garage. The section will be divided to lots with connecting pedestrian walkways, public squares, and covered passageways. Six 15-40 storey buildings with 115,000 square meters of aggregate space can be built on the first section, and seven 10-35 storey buildings with 180,000 square meters of aggregate space can be built on the second section 

Tel Aviv Local Planning Commission chairman Doron Sapir said that it had approved in principle the plan's principles, but that transportation problems still remained. The city engineer will therefore formulate a plan for construction in stages, subject to solving the transportation problems. 

The Tel Aviv Local Planning Commission also approved a plan for a vacate-and-build project along Levinsky Street, near the new Central Bus Station. The plan includes two 30-storey mixed-use high-rises with residences on the upper floors. The current buildings on the site are mainly industrial and commercial buildings, some of which are quite dilapidated. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on March 30, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*North Tel Aviv building plan includes light rail*

*Two major thoroughfares will run north-south, paralleling the Mediterranean Sea.*

Orit Bar-Gil 31 Mar 08 12:40

The Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Commission has approved for deposit the Local Outline Plan for northwest Tel Aviv. The plan applies to a 1,900-dunam (475-acre) area adjacent to the so-called Large Lot in north Tel Aviv, near the Glilot Junction, and near the “Sea and Sand” project. The area between Namir Road and the Mediterranean Sea is zoned for mixed residential, commercial and business use, as well as hotels. Some of the homes will be vacation homes and others are designated as affordable housing. The plan also calls for sports facilities, open public spaces, roads, and engineering facilities. 

The plan includes 9,245 housing units averaging 120 square meters per unit. The plan calls for two roads paralleling the coastline. One of these roads will be a continuation of Ibn Gvirol St., which is planned as a main urban artery with colonnaded commercial space on both sides of the street (similar to the street's façade in north Tel Aviv) and a light rail route down the middle. The second road will be long the coastline, bordering a coastal park and designated as a scenic road. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on March 31, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## nukey

just like to say thanks guys for the continued great updates...

also, is the vision tower in Kiryat Atidim?


----------



## Hebrewtext

nukey said:


> just like to say thanks guys for the continued great updates...
> 
> also, is the vision tower in Kiryat Atidim?


thanks
yes vision tower is located in Kiryat Atidim.


----------



## nukey

thanks... good to know that the horrible concrete tower will have a much prettier, and much bigger neihbour!


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*Tel Aviv's first hotel to be refurbished*

*The building is one of four new hotels approved for the city.*

Orit Bar-Gil 6 Apr 08 15:11

The Tel Aviv Planning and Building Commission has approved four plans for new hotels with aim of adding 400 rooms in the city 

One project calls for refurbishing Tel Aviv's first hotel, the Elkonin Central Hotel, on Lilienblum Street, into a boutique hotel with 38 room. The Elkonin was built in 1913, and was once considered as having the city's most luxurious accommodations. The neglected and hazardous two-storey building is slated for preservation, with an extra floor in the same style to be added. 

Fattal Hotel Management Ltd. will build the Basel Hotel on a 1,500-square meter site presently occupied by a building slated for demolition. The Planning Commission recommends building a six-storey mixed residential and hotel building on the site, 40% of which will be slated for apartments. 

The third project calls for the construction of a hotel opposite the Habima Theater at the top of Rothschild Boulevard. The fourth project calls for the construction of a hotel at 33-37 Hayarkon Street. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on April 6, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## Hebrewtext

Africa Israel tower
works begun to add another 10 floors.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*FIBI tower u.c*



























* Rotshild 1 tower u.c.*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Ampa tower u.c*


----------



## Kappa21

Whats that street that Ampa tower is intersecting?


----------



## Hebrewtext

its on Yigal Alon street, parallel to Ayalon highway.


----------



## Kappa21

Hebrewtext said:


> Africa Israel tower
> works begun to add another 10 floors.



Hmmmm intresting. 
I didnt think they would do it. How come no one talked about Africa-Israel tower? 

This is the one in the Textile area? :?

Its one of the more nicer looking Business towers. Im happy with this  

Anyone know the construction part in remaking and add-building to towers? :? wanna know how they do the layout..looks intresting


----------



## Hebrewtext

its near Shalom tower,at the begining of Rotshild bld.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Illan tower – Ramat-Gan*
A 40 floors office building set at the center of the Diamond Exchange District, at the junction of Bezalel, Hayetzira and Harakon streets.
The building has a square facing Bezalel Street and an inner square with a pedestrian bridge (in association with arch. B. Pelleg ).
Gross area: 45,000 sq.m
Parking facility: 780 parking spaces
Cost: 50,000.000$
Groundbreaking: 2008
Client: Tidhar co.


----------



## ZOHAR

*Exclusive!! *
design for 50+ fl tower res/office on the other side of hashalom bridge, opp. azrieli
theres plans for more smaller ones next to it also, or instead of it.
+ pedestrian bridge linking to azrieli mall
cant add any more.


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*Tel Aviv nixes building project on contaminated land*

*Tel Aviv deputy mayor Doron Sapir: So long as there is no thorough clean-up plan, there is no point in recommending the urban building plan.*

Michal Margalit 13 Apr 08 14:51

The Tel Aviv Local Planning and Building Commission has recommended to the Tel Aviv Regional Planning and Building Commission not to go ahead with a proposed mixed-use project for the 55-dunam (13.75-acre) Israel Military Industries Ltd. (IMI) Magen lot because the land and groundwater are severely contaminated. The lot is located at the intersection of Hashalom Road and Aliyat Hanoar Street on the border of Tel Aviv and Givatayim. 

The IMI Magen factory that previously occupied the site manufactured light arms until 1996. The land is owned by the Israel Land Administration (ILA). An urban building plan (UBP) from 1999 approved the site for offices, residential high-rises, and public buildings with an aggregate space of 87,000 square meters. 848 apartments were slated to be building in 43-storey high-rises. The contamination was discovered after IMI vacated the premises.

Tel Aviv deputy mayor Doron Sapir said that the local planning commission decided against the project because the ground was still contaminated even after the removal of 12,000 tons of soil to Ramat Hovav in the Negev. He added that no solution had been found to the problem of heavy metals in the soil and groundwater. "There is still no significant plan for dealing with the contamination. We decided that so long as there was no thorough clean-up plan, there was no point in recommending the UBP to the regional planning commission." 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on April 13, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## javi itzhak

ZOHAR said:


> *Exclusive!! *
> design for 50+ fl tower res/office on the other side of hashalom bridge, opp. azrieli
> theres plans for more smaller ones next to it also, or instead of it.
> + pedestrian bridge linking to azrieli mall
> cant add any more.


Hey thanks Zohar for the info but do u know when it is going to start the construction? Is it approbed? u/c? proposed??


----------



## ZOHAR

I think its proposed


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*Harel buys building rights for Tel Aviv office tower*

*The 22-storey building is slated to be completed and occupied in 2011.*

Michal Margalit 14 Apr 08 14:14

Harel Insurance Investments and Financial Services Ltd. (TASE: HARL) and Dikla Insurance Company Ltd. have bought the building rights for a proposed office building to be built on Harakevet Street in Tel Aviv for $55-60 million. The sellers are Electra Real Estate Ltd. (TASE:ELCRE) and its partners, Litav-Mitav Ltd., Neeman-Nir Projects and Building Ltd., and Megama (A.B.I.) Ltd. 

The 20,000-square meter building is slated to have 22 or 23 floors above a commercial floor and five underground floors for parking and storerooms. The purchase price is based on an annual rental return of 8.25% when the building is fully leased to third parties or 7.75% if it is leased to government offices, a bank or a company rated AA or higher. 

Building permits for the project are now being obtained. The building is expected to be completed and occupied during 2011. 

Harel already owns a number of properties, including the Gamla office and commercial building in the Ra'anana industrial park, the government complex in Beersheva and two shopping centers. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on April 14, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## Kappa21

ZOHAR said:


> *Exclusive!! *
> design for 50+ fl tower res/office on the other side of hashalom bridge, opp. azrieli
> theres plans for more smaller ones next to it also, or instead of it.
> + pedestrian bridge linking to azrieli mall
> cant add any more.



Very nice. 
Should make it look unique for sure....


----------



## ZOHAR

Sitonai complex opened a site
http://www.newcity.org.il/ContentPage.aspx?l=1&p=2&sp=65







































`


----------



## Suren

Anyway, it's all gonna be ashes for few years.


----------



## Kappa21

Whats that glass building in the first picture in the far left? Is that part of the towers? Or is that alone? Looks like a Commercial tower....but only like 12 floors...


----------



## Herzeleid

Suren said:


> Anyway, it's all gonna be ashes for few years.


no man ur confused, this are Tel Aviv projects, the ones who are gonna be pure ashes and rumble in a coupe of years are the ones in teheran!! :lol:


----------



## Suren

Herzeleid said:


> no man ur confused, this are Tel Aviv projects, the ones who are gonna be pure ashes and rumble in a coupe of years are the ones in teheran!! :lol:


You sound very brave on internet for someone which nation served as pity slaves for 3000 years. You and your pathetic people can only kiss Iranian ass.


----------



## Herzeleid

wont feed the troll


----------



## Suren

Herzeleid said:


> hahaha look who's talking the internet bully, what haves ur people done in the last years besides stoning women to death?? raise camels maybe?? some of u iranians have the dog disease like to bark a lot but don't bite, now scram little troll, go back to ur sand dunes!


You're uneducated Jewish idiot. Stoning is forbidden in Iran!

What have Iranian people done in the last years? 
Not much. They just launch satellites in space, they developed indigenous nuclear technology, they built 435 meters high towers, they cloned sheep, they developed stealth jets and submarines.

Iran isn't desert land you fool, only about 7% of Iranian territory is desert, while 13% is forested. Desert areas (such as Lut and Kavir deserts) are located in just three of 30 Iranian provinces. The Iranian landscape is predominantly mountainous and rugged terrain, but one-third of total surface area is suited for farmland. Iran irrigate the largest territory per capita in the World. The land covered by Iran’s natural flora is four times that of the Europe’s.


----------



## Suren

Herzeleid said:


> About signature:
> 
> _*Holy pics from the holy land*_



Israel isn't holy land, but Palestine!
Holy ancient cities like Bethlehem, Jerusalem, Hebron or Jericho are on Palestinian West bank territory, not Israel.

Please go back to elementary school and learn some basic facts about geography and history.


----------



## Herzeleid

stop turning this into a political thread, but just for ur pleasure, i guess ur a muslim no?? look in ur koran how many times does it haves written the word palestine and how many times does it haves the word israel....


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*Park or live: New Tel Aviv high-rises located on parking lots*

*Owners of private lots are exercising their building rights for residences.*

Michal Margalit 25 May 08 11:37

Several new luxury residential high-rises are going up on some of Tel Aviv's most venerated parking lots, exacerbating the city's parking shortage. 

The 30-story Meir project at the corner of Rothschild Boulevard and Allenby Street, being built by Berggruen Residential Ltd. (TASE:BRGN.B1), is expected to generate $200 million in proceeds from apartment sales. Gindi Holdings Ltd. is building the G Tel Aviv project on the Hashoftim lot at the corner of Ibn Gvirol Street and Shaul Hamelekh Street. Starting prices in the 31-storey high-rise with 37 apartments start at $2 million. Shari Arison and her husband Ofer Glazer bought a 700-square meter apartment on an upper floor for $13 million. 

EMD Real Estate Development and Investment Ltd. plans to build a $100 million 29-storey high-rise on the old Dan bus garage on Arlozorov Street, near the sea. The garage has long been used as a 200-space parking lot, and the Tel Aviv municipality required the company to provide 160 parking space in its new project. 

A seven-storey building with 26 apartments is going up on a parking lot on Mapu Street, and a group of developers led by Alony Hetz Property and Investments Ltd. (TASE: ALHE) CEO Natan Hetz won a tender to build a seven-storey building with 31 apartments is going up on the 100-space parking lot previously owned by Clalit Health Services on Remez Street. Africa-Israel Investments Ltd. (TASE:AFIL; Pink Sheets:AFIVY) is building a 40-storey high-rise with 257 apartments and 5,000 square meters of commercial space on a 300-space parking lot on Ibn Gvirol Street across the street from Beit Menorah. A parking lot on Hayarkon Street has also been given over for a luxury high-rise. 

Tel Aviv municipality director of transport, traffic and parking Moshe Tiomkin said, "There are private parking lots whose owners are now exploiting the building rights for residences, and the municipality has no say in the matter. There are many examples besides the Hashoftim lot and the Dan lot… The municipality has not promised to build alternatives to these private parking lots, especially not in the city center. In general, the policy of the Ministry of Transport and the municipality is to encourage people to use public transport." 

Tiomkin noted that the municipality is trying to establish public parking lots. He notes that the capacity of the Habima parking lot in the city center will triple when it is completed. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on May 25, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## Insane alex

Suren said:


> Israel isn't holy land, but Palestine!
> Holy ancient cities like Bethlehem, Jerusalem, Hebron or Jericho are on Palestinian West bank territory, not Israel.
> 
> Please go back to elementary school and learn some basic facts about geography and history.


Shut up! There are other religions here than islam. U go back to elementary school to learn some basics facts about religions!


----------



## Rivkin

Suren said:


> You sound very brave on internet for someone which nation served as pity slaves for 3000 years. You and your pathetic people can only kiss Iranian ass.


Well, this is not a topic of this tread but I had to reply on that! What about the Iranians being slaves to arabs? Slaves to muslim hatred towards jews? Where has the mighty royal Persian pride gone? Persians are not the nation of muslim origin, are you lost your roots completely? You were the world empire long before Islams very existence, weren't you? And YOUR king Koresh set jews free to go back to Judea from exile in Babylon. But now you are only serving panislamic goals to destroy Israel and calling ordinary arabs palestinians and nonarab land Palestine or literally "the land of Philistines". Cant you see that you are fightng an arab fight- isn't it slavery to their imperial goals? And Romans invented such a name as Palestine to wipe away any jewish memory and connection to their land. Do you even know who were philistines? They weren't semitic nation at all. Jews were struggling with them at the time, when arabs werent even united as a one nation, but Ishmaelites and Edomites. But what they had, has remained the same: the hatred toward their brother Ishrael and God has seen it. He is not God of short memory you know and His history didn't begin at AD 632 , which is really late, considering time periods' length in the history of Middle East  We don't have God of hatred you know and how can you, if you even consider yourself as a one of faith, allow hatred of any kind into your heart?


----------



## TalB

http://globes-online.com/
*50-storey tower to rise near Diamond Exchange*

*The site currently serves as a parking lot.*

Michal Margalit 27 May 08 17:45

A consortium of real estate companies will build a 50-storey tower at the Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange at a cost of NIS 400 million. The consortium comprises Aviv and Co. Building Company Ltd., Tidhar Group Ltd., and Rogovin. 

The building is located on a seven-dunam (1.75-acre) lot at the corner of Bezalel Street and Hayetzira Street is one of the largest land reserves in the area and currently occupied by a parking lot. Tidhar and Rogovin bought the land in 2001 from 20 landowners, some of them diamond merchants, in a combination deal. Aviv & Co. joined the consortium later. 

This is Aviv & Co.'s first project since it sold the controlling interest in Ocif Investments and Development Ltd. (TASE: OCIF) to Arcadi Gaydamak in April 2007 at a company value of NIS 1 billion. 

Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on May 27, 2008 

© Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## phillybud

TalB said:


> http://globes-online.com/
> *50-storey tower to rise near Diamond Exchange*
> 
> *The site currently serves as a parking lot.*
> 
> Michal Margalit 27 May 08 17:45
> 
> A consortium of real estate companies will build a 50-storey tower at the Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange at a cost of NIS 400 million. The consortium comprises Aviv and Co. Building Company Ltd., Tidhar Group Ltd., and Rogovin.
> 
> 
> Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on May 27, 2008
> 
> © Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


Please help me out. I'm a little confused. I was under the impression that the "Diamond District" - the place where the majority of diamonds in the world are cut and polished - was not actually in Tel Aviv, but in Ramat Gan. Or was it Ramat Aviv? Oh! I see in article it says Ramat Gan! So it is not really in Tel Aviv but a suburban town near Tel Aviv, right?

Last time I was in Israel was 9 or 10 years ago, so I'm forgeting where places were, but I did pass the impressive buildings of the Diamond district.

Shalom!


----------



## Kappa21

phillybud said:


> Please help me out. I'm a little confused. I was under the impression that the "Diamond District" - the place where the majority of diamonds in the world are cut and polished - was not actually in Tel Aviv, but in Ramat Gan. Or was it Ramat Aviv? Oh! I see in article it says Ramat Gan! So it is not really in Tel Aviv but a suburban town near Tel Aviv, right?
> 
> Last time I was in Israel was 9 or 10 years ago, so I'm forgeting where places were, but I did pass the impressive buildings of the Diamond district.
> 
> Shalom!


Hey Philly, 

Ramat Gan and Ramat Aviv are two different things. 

Ramat means Heights. 

Ramat Gan is the diamond district. 
Ramat Aviv is the neighbourhood north of Tel Aviv that is _still_ part of Tel Aviv. 

Ramat Gan is a town by its own and Ramat Aviv is a district of Tel Aviv.
Ramat Aviv's mayor is Tel Aviv's mayor and its runned by a different municipality. Whereas Ramat Gan has its own municipality and its own mayor. 

To compare that, lets say in the US you guys have in NY City Queens, Brooklyn, Bronx, Manhattan, Long Island, Staten Island...

Each one has its own president and someone of affairs. Its still part of NYC., but you got 5 boroughs in one big one. And Catskill, Flushing Meadows (please help me on that one) and others are outside the city.....

Though NYC is huge, even Brooklyn has its own boroughs.... 
Little Italy, Brighton Beach, Crown Heights yo yo yo!


----------



## ZOHAR

A new tower in Bat Yam promenade


----------



## ZOHAR

TalB said:


> http://globes-online.com/
> *50-storey tower to rise near Diamond Exchange*
> 
> *The site currently serves as a parking lot.*
> 
> Michal Margalit 27 May 08 17:45
> 
> A consortium of real estate companies will build a 50-storey tower at the Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange at a cost of NIS 400 million. The consortium comprises Aviv and Co. Building Company Ltd., Tidhar Group Ltd., and Rogovin.
> 
> The building is located on a seven-dunam (1.75-acre) lot at the corner of Bezalel Street and Hayetzira Street is one of the largest land reserves in the area and currently occupied by a parking lot. Tidhar and Rogovin bought the land in 2001 from 20 landowners, some of them diamond merchants, in a combination deal. Aviv & Co. joined the consortium later.
> 
> This is Aviv & Co.'s first project since it sold the controlling interest in Ocif Investments and Development Ltd. (TASE: OCIF) to Arcadi Gaydamak in April 2007 at a company value of NIS 1 billion.
> 
> Published by Globes [online], Israel business news - www.globes-online.com - on May 27, 2008
> 
> © Copyright of Globes Publisher Itonut (1983) Ltd. 2008


----------



## phillybud

*The Miami of the Mediterranean!*

I hear you, Kappa21. Now I remember.

Flushing Meadows is in the borough of Queens, and therefore is within the city of New York. Each Borough of New York, such as Queens, Brooklyn, Manhattan, etc. has it's own neighborhoods: like Brooklyn has Flatbush, Coney Island, Williamsburg, Brighton Beach, etc. Little Italy is in Manhattan, across Canal Street from Chinatown.

I love the new tower design at Bat Yam. I think Tel Aviv is beginning to look more like Miami every day. I mean that as a compliment!

epper::carrot::banana:


----------



## Hebrewtext

Beeri Nehardea tower and park Zameret towers U.C


----------



## Hebrewtext

heart institute at the Sourasky medical center u.c


----------



## Kappa21

^^ Small, but impressive. 

The paths look like a water park slide...
GLITCHA!!


----------



## Herzeleid

why nobody has talked about this project??




















and the place where are they suposed to be built, in front of tel aviv 2000 project, that place its gonna look amazing in the future!!!


----------



## ZOHAR

Ramat Gan


----------



## phaedrus

awesome projects. i cant believe i didnt check it out sooner


----------



## Hebrewtext

approved 3 Hamedinah sq. towers

















http://www.calcalist.co.il/real_estate/articles/0,7340,L-3094624,00.html




The Knowledgeable said:


> I couldn't find an English source so I translated:
> 
> Floors
> 
> The local planning and construction board in TA approved the addition of 11 stories to the previous plan and cancelled the commercial centre that was supposed to be built beneath the towers
> 
> Galit Shapir
> 17:47, 07.23.08
> 
> The local planning and construction board in Tel Aviv approved today (Wed.) towers in Kikar Hamedinah that will be 40 stories tall instead of 29, as planned in the original proposal. After the plan altering, the towers will be 153m tall instead of 126. It was also decided that the commercial centre supposed to be built beneath the three towers would be cancelled.
> 
> (Picture)
> 
> In the original plan, approved in 2000, it was determined that on the 65,000 sq. m area a commercial centre would be built on an area of 10,800 sq. m onto which three 25-story-high towers with 387 housing units would be erected. Today it was ruled that the towers will not be arch-shaped, but rather in a regular shape (yeah right :lol.
> 
> The plan met 17 objections among which it was claimed that it will increase traffic volume, damage the local residents' quality-of-life and that the tall towers will block air blowing from the west (the sea) which, in turn, will lower the value (oh so they don't mind 3 d**k-shaped residential towers erected in the middle of a commercial zone).
> 
> The head of the local planning and construction board, vice mayor Doron Sapir said that "the plan will significantly upgrade the previous proposal approved in 2000, in that it will be more reachable to the public and thus would prevent commercial overload (WTF?) and would decrease traffic (how, pray tell?).


----------



## Hebrewtext

new render for the Dan center in Ramat Gan


----------



## Hebrewtext

park Zameret towers U.C


----------



## Hebrewtext

dan center tower+mall, 
u/c in Bnei Braq sub.


----------



## city_thing

How is the Tel Aviv light rail coming along? I haven't heard much about it...

Are there any better maps than this? Or station renders?










The map is terrible, it looks so cheaply made and unprofessional.

Tel Aviv looks awesome, I really really want to live there one day. Heaven on Earth.


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^ after 40 or 50 years of just talking and more ceramonies,
primery works are been done on the south part of the red line , in Bat Yam and Jaffa. note most of the red line is under ground.

pics & vids at the official web site of the LR.
http://www.nta.co.il/site/en/homepage.asp

thats some 40 km from north to south


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Good 4 Tel Aviv!


----------



## skytrax

nice city!


----------



## city_thing

Hebrewtext said:


> ^^ after 40 or 50 years of just talking and more ceramonies,
> primery works are been done on the south part of the red line , in Bat Yam and Jaffa. note most of the red line is under ground.
> 
> pics & vids at the official web site of the LR.
> http://www.nta.co.il/site/en/homepage.asp
> 
> thats some 40 km from north to south


Oh thank God, a better map!

Am glad to see this project coming along nicely. How long is there until the red line opens?

I wonder how long there'll be until all the lines on the map are complete - that will be awesome.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sutin 29 tower


----------



## Hebrewtext

illustration including some of the future projects


----------



## Hebrewtext

proposal for residential towers at Bavli neighbuorhood


----------



## Hebrewtext

new renders of the Elite Tower in RG

80-100 floors mixed use UC.

section









option A









option B


----------



## javi itzhak

^^ what about the Elite tower?? is it u/c?? approved??


----------



## Hebrewtext

approved and at digging stage


----------



## javi itzhak

great !! :cheers:
thanks for the info


----------



## ZOHAR

Im gonna to see that from my apartment
(and Im living smth like 40 km from that


----------



## javi itzhak

ZOHAR said:


> Im gonna to see that from my apartment
> (and Im living smth like 40 km from that


so you are going to bring us the updates of this tower  :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR

Im studying few kms from that


----------



## Elkhanan1

Hebrewtext said:


> new renders of the Elite Tower in RG
> 
> 80-100 floors mixed use UC.
> 
> section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> option A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> option B


Definitely Option B!


----------



## TRiPLEM

really great...good luck guys


----------



## Hebrewtext

more renders of the Richard Meier designed tower U.C


----------



## ZOHAR

^^first floor is going to be a restaurant?


----------



## Elkhanan1

Gorgeous!


----------



## anzor

BEST CITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:banana:


----------



## mofug

Does somebody know how or if the world wide bourse crash influenced tel aviv's construction projects? like for example the elite tower?


----------



## PeterPaisa

Tel Aviv is so greath!!!!


----------



## ZOHAR




----------



## ZOHAR

mofug said:


> Does somebody know how or if the world wide bourse crash influenced tel aviv's construction projects? like for example the elite tower?


Tel Aviv is still growing unless other cities in Israel


----------



## Kappa21

mofug said:


> Does somebody know how or if the world wide bourse crash influenced tel aviv's construction projects? like for example the elite tower?


Nothing at the moment, although it would affect funding for future projects and perhaps delays for currents ones. 

I think the banks still back the developers and people wanting credit to pursue the development. The only problem is, is that if they would still get the ROI that they are looking for and in many cases - like most in the world, i dont think they will 

Thats not to say they wouldnt break even, but they surely wouldnt get the return they are looking for that we saw a year or 2 ago.....
So this may make investors and developers wait and sit on their land until another boom occurs. Possibly delay or do soemthing similar. 

I hope they wont plan, break ground and then make 5 floors and neglect it for the next 10 years - like other places...


----------



## ZOHAR

"Blue" Towers website

(5 towers of 13-f next to glilot country club)

blue Tel-Aviv


----------



## yuvaly1

the Richard Meier tower is sooo awesome! when are they starting it?

edit: just saw it says UC. is it still on the digging phase?


----------



## ZOHAR

^^yep ure not visiting T-A center?


----------



## yuvaly1

not too often unfortunately


----------



## Elkhanan1

*G-Tower*



















*Courtesy of itstudio.tv*


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Congress & Trade Center*



















*Business Park I, Petakh Tikvah (Tel Aviv Metro)*










*Business Park II, Petakh Tikvah (Tel Aviv Metro)*




























*Music School, Ramat HaSharon (Tel Aviv Metro)*


















*Courtesy of itstudio.tv*


----------



## Kappa21

^^ This is on the way to Tel Aviv? Derech Petach Tikva? In the Industrial area? I think i know where that is..possibly...


----------



## ZOHAR

Jaboutinsky road..a road which connects Petah Tikva,Bnei Brak,Ramat Gan and Tel Aviv


----------



## Kappa21

^^ Exactly! I know where this is now...
Insane. 

This is the only thing that would stand out in the area....kinda interesting though, especially in a place that had buildings made in the late 50's and 60's for industrial uses such as factories and plants....

My relatives used to own a glidda factory near this area. 
Good times back in 1989


----------



## ZOHAR

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ Exactly! I know where this is now...
> Insane.
> 
> This is the only thing that would stand out in the area....kinda interesting though, especially in a place that had buildings made in the late 50's and 60's for industrial uses such as factories and plants....
> 
> My relatives used to own a glidda factory near this area.
> Good times back in 1989


this road is gonna be full of towers


----------



## ZOHAR

From Yashar Atchitects website:
2008 - The project is located at Petah Tikva's historical "Osem" factory compound, on Jabotinsky St. In a central location nearby the future tram system, planned on Jabotinsky st., which will connect the entire Tel Aviv Metropolis. The compound contains four skyscrapers of 45 stories each consisting mainly of offices. The tower's design is inspired by the Greek lute, which set esthetic guidelines for the physical relationship between the towers. The Ground level hosts a big park of 2.5 acres, surrounded by open commercial spaces located on the tower's ground levels.


----------



## Huti

please, build this guys!


----------



## Henk

Fantastic project.


----------



## TheBaseTower

ZOHAR said:


> From Yashar Atchitects website:
> 2008 - The project is located at Petah Tikva's historical "Osem" factory compound, on Jabotinsky St. In a central location nearby the future tram system, planned on Jabotinsky st., which will connect the entire Tel Aviv Metropolis. The compound contains four skyscrapers of 45 stories each consisting mainly of offices. The tower's design is inspired by the Greek lute, which set esthetic guidelines for the physical relationship between the towers. The Ground level hosts a big park of 2.5 acres, surrounded by open commercial spaces located on the tower's ground levels.


wow... something intersting at last!


----------



## Hebrewtext

more Tel Aviv & metro projects



Yoav.de86 said:


> I'm not sure about the truthfulness of all this, but it is pretty shocking... so before you look on that, you better go and bring an a inhaler!
> 
> so... let's start!
> 
> First of all i found two sources on Ilan Tower... one says 50 fl. the second says only 40...hno:
> 
> 
> 
> now for some pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jabotinsky 105 – 107*
> in one place it says 20 fl., in an other it says 45... and the 45 had a picture.. so here it is:
> Status: unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shuly Tower*
> a 30 floor residential tower at Bialik St. across the Rambam Sq.
> Status: planning for construction stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ordea Tower + Sassoon Tower*
> a pair of 42 floor towers placed on both sides of Hayeled blvd. next to Rambam sq.
> Status: pending approval of the statutory committees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Savyonei Park*
> Six 32 floor residential towers along Ahad Haam St. next to the Ramat-Gan National Park.
> Status: pending approval at the statutory committees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hatzela Street Complex*
> a 40 floor residential towers complex set between Hatzela Street on the west and Amal Street on the east neighboring of the B.S.R buildings.
> Status: pending approval of the statutory committees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orek - Stovietzki Tower*
> a 40 floor office on structure Abba-Hillel Street.
> Status: unknown.
> 
> 
> it's the one in the right. ignore the bizarre tower in elite teritory and the tower next to City Gate tower.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Getter building*
> a 40 floor office building set at Jabotinsky St.
> Status: unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bnei Brak – Business Park East*
> Status: pending approval of the Regional Planning Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bnei Brak – The Kishon Complex*
> Status: pending approval of the Regional Planning Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dan Tower – Bnei-Brak*
> a 65 floor office tower set at the crossroads of Ben-Gurion and Sheshet-Hayamim streets.
> Status: under planning. Groundbreaking date – 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ i have a little problem with that, because we saw that there going to be a 3rd B.S.R tower in that area.
> 
> 
> i saved the best for last:
> 
> Eurocom Complex - Ramat-Gan - Givataim
> a 78 (!!!) floors office tower, two 67 and 54 floors towers (all in Givataim), and a 30 floor tower in Ramat-Gan.
> Status (Givataim): zoning approved, under planning towards construction.
> Status (Ramat-Gan): under final procedures of approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ do you see the striped line? i guess that this is what we've seen in Ilan tower's render
> 
> That's all for Ramat-Gan - Givataim - Bnei-Brak area.
> i'll say again... i'm not sure how much of it will really happen, i'm just sharing what i've seen.


----------



## Hebrewtext

more


Yoav.de86 said:


> *Tnuva – Kupat Holim render*
> unknown info.


----------



## Hebrewtext

U.C


I do said:


> some new pics from TA Northen CBD new towers...
> 
> Kraden Tower 6/4/2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black clading isn't that bad when you see the final tuch they've put in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elco Tower 6/4/2009
> keep going taller, yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, dose anybody knows what's the final height of the tower? if it's going to be a 45 floor tower so it looks like it will be no taller then 160-170 Meters. which is sad for a tower that was zoned for a 236 meter lot.


----------



## Daniel M Stein

Awesome buildings! I hope all of them will be built!


----------



## mofug

Does anybody have some information about Elite Tower???? I can't find any information in the internet..!


----------



## Hebrewtext

http://www.a-yashar.com/projectDetails.aspx?ID=175&ProjectCatID=2


----------



## Hebrewtext

development at the central CBD area


----------



## Bori427

Great projects, love Tel Aviv!


----------



## Kappa21

Why you bothering to post the Egged Tower? its cancelled...


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^Supposedly Egged's being revived.


----------



## Kappa21

^^ Re-do the design


----------



## I do

We've talked about a tower in Tel-Aviv that would be designed by Daniel Libskind. back then it was called Oriya Tower and it was only a concept design for a tower. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450180&page=23









Well, According to Globes magazine. It appears to be that the Liver Tower will get that design. And Livar Tower is planed to be the first tower to be build in the Eilat st. plan! w00t! 

The tower will be mixed use for both office and residential. It will be 29 floors. Shorter then Neve Tzedek tower. Some say it will be 100 meters, Some say 130. Anyway, that design alone is an excellent reason to build this tower!



























.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Champion Motors Tower*



Iron-Eagle said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

*BSR 3 tower*


Iron-Eagle said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

the area future development, Ramat Gan- Bnei Brak.
includes the BSR 3 and champion motors tower U.C



Kalamai said:


> So, it should be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://barrelevie.co.il/commercial/hachsharat-tower
> 
> *





Iron-Eagle said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

V tower U.C



Iron-Eagle said:


>


----------



## zuki/

NICE GOOD PROGRESS


----------



## FrenchyMiami

any news about the tower /commercial centre on arlozorov menachem begin?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv North CBD & Sarona area



yerushalmi said:


> Development status future towers


----------



## Hebrewtext

FrenchyMiami said:


> any news about the tower /commercial centre on arlozorov menachem begin?


about what are you talking about ?


----------



## Groningen NL

Hebrewtext said:


> about what are you talking about ?


aboutception :lol:


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## FrenchyMiami

about Young Towers on your photo 

http://www.youngtlv.co.il/

any info on aleph dori quality construction?

on Or city and Hagag group capacity to deliver? will they finish on time?

thank you for ur help


----------



## FrenchyMiami

Huge Tel Aviv light rail tunneling tender published

Tunnel boring machines will dig the 8-km subway tunnels from Petah Tivka to central Tel Aviv starting 2013.
4 July 12 11:00, Amiram Barkat


inShare
3

NTA Metropolitan Mass Transit System Ltd. has published the prequalification (PQ) tender for the digging of the subway tunnels and stations of the Tel Aviv light rail's Red Line. The estimated cost of the work is NIS 4-5 billion, making this the largest tender of the project.
The eight-kilometers tunnels will be dug with tunnel boring machines (TBM) from Geha Junction on Road 4 at the entrance to Petah Tikva, along Jabotinsky Street in Bnei Brak and Ramat Gan and Menachem Begin Road in Tel Aviv to the old Turkish rail lines. Eight TBMs will be specially imported for the project, and will begin digging from three shafts that have been dug at the Red Line's terminal at Em Hamoshava in Petah Tikva, at Herzl Street in Tel Aviv, and at Galei Gil. NTA says that it decided to consolidate the tenders to streamline the work, shorten it, and reduce risks.
Last week, NTA published the prequalifying conditions for digging the 3.5-kilometer tunnel between Em Hamoshava and Gena Junction in Petah Tikva. This tunnel will be dug by the New Austrian Tunneling method (NATM). NTA also published a NIS 4 billion tender for the trains' signaling and control systems.
The winner of the TBM tender will be chosen in the third quarter of 2013, and work is due to begin immediately afterwards.
NTA chairman Michael Ratzon said, "In the 18 months since NTA received responsibility for the project from the government, unprecedented change has been felt on the ground. Our target is to publish all the construction tenders this year, and we will meet it."
NTA CEO Itzhak Zuchman said, "Metropolitan Tel Aviv needs the light rail like oxygen to breath. We're doing everything so that the tractors, bulldozers, tunnel boring machines, and the other equipment will be in place in 2013."


----------



## FrenchyMiami

hi guys any news on the ghindi sharona project when do you expect completion of project?

do you like the project?


----------



## Hebrewtext

FrenchyMiami said:


> about Young Towers on your photo
> 
> http://www.youngtlv.co.il/
> 
> any info on aleph dori quality construction?
> 
> on Or city and Hagag group capacity to deliver? will they finish on time?
> 
> thank you for ur help


they start to work at the site again, but there is a long way to go.


----------



## FrenchyMiami

New construction program authorized in Tel Aviv, for affordable housing. 





The government and the Bank of Israel seek to create affordable housing in the country. The opportunity exists for a program that aims to create a new urban neighborhood in Tel Aviv, in the north - west of the city, with both housing residential, hotels, offices, commercial and public buildings, and all that close to the beach. 

The housing program 3700 

The program of housing named 3700 was finally approved. This is a plan to construct up to 12,380 homes in the North - West of Tel Aviv. The Committee of the Tel Aviv District for planning and construction has decided to approve the program and validate it by reference, however the details later, including the expected changes to the plan as recommended by the objections of the professionals. 


Details of housing plan 

This plan sets out provisions to accommodate the specific area between 10,800 and 12,380 homes , including 7,720 apartments regular average area of 120 square meters and 1,000 small apartments on an average area of 60 sqm. It is possible that a specific program of the 3700 program, provides cutting 1,500 apartments in two, so as to create 3,000 additional apartments of 60 square meters, small housing more affordable in their prices. 


Program, more hotels, residential, commercial premises and offices. 

In addition, the program will convert certain rights for the construction of hotels, homes residential, commercial and office space. The program defines the rights to build over 50 thousand square meters of hotels and less than 1,259 hotel rooms. It also adds 250 rooms at the Hotel Colony (Mandarin) and instructions for the allocation of 30% of hotel and leisure plots within a special area for residential lots, in collaboration with the hotels. Finally, the 3700 program allows the construction of approximately 150 thousand square meters of office space and 68,000 square meters, over 200 hectares of public and two parcels for an educational campus. The division of land used has yet to be fixed between the builders of homes and the land owner (the local authority - the city).


----------



## FrenchyMiami

any more info on the exact location?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext

Metropolin tower and area


----------



## Hebrewtext

the Arlozorov train station area.


----------



## FrenchyMiami

Incredible pictures...love the new renderings...and the new downtown tel aviv...whats their time target for this new strip?


----------



## Hebrewtext

it will take 20 years and more.hno:


----------



## Hebrewtext

MIDTOWN TLV

http://www.midtown.co.il/about




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kappa21

what happened to the 100 floor idea?


----------



## Hebrewtext

The first is the *Diamond Tower*, which will be a 45 floors commercial tower in Elite compound. There's another, shorter tower planned for that compound which will be 27 floors.






























Another renders is for the *1st Maslavi tower* right next to Elite compound. it will be a 40 floors residential. This is one of two twin towers for the lot.


----------



## Hebrewtext

...


I do said:


> Hagag Group has purchased a lot in Sumaiel compound in order to build 1 of the 4 approved residential towers. The Group claims that the tower will be a 50 floors, 200 units tallest residential tower in Tel Aviv. Lot marked in Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update: Here's the render. Weird!
> *


----------



## Nicosiaworldcapital

past Happy Chanukah from your Cyprus friends guys


----------



## Kappa21

Ooooooooo

Evreii Malakas in Cyprus


----------



## FelixMadero

updates?


----------



## Hebrewtext

some 88 towers are currently u/c in Tel Aviv area 


U/C
1-2 TEL AVIV | Tozeret Ha'aretz by Ron Arad | 285m & 135m | 935ft & 442ft | 72fl & 30fl |U/C

3 TEL AVIV | Sarona Azrieli Tower | 230m | 754ft | 57 fl | U/C 
4-5 Tel-Aviv | Midtown | 2x50 fl | 210m | U/C

6 Ramat Gan | Sapir Tower | 205 m | 52 FL | .
7 RAMAT GAN | Azorim Elite | 60 Fl | U/C 
8 Givatayim | Shachar Tower | 200 m | 53 FL | U/C

9-10 Tel Aviv | Alon Towers (BSR Center TLV) | 165 m | 2 x 45 FL | U/C


Dimri Tower 11 Dimri tower Ashdod Under construction	Residential	163m 44	2014

12-13 Bat-Yam | Uptown Tower | 46 FL 162m, 29 FL 129m | U/C 

14-15Tel-Aviv | Haarba'a towers | 34 & 38 fl | 160m & 146m | U/C

16-17 Tel Aviv | Arlozorov Young Towers | 160m, 140m | 47 + 41 FL | U/C

18 Tel Aviv | W Prime | 158 m | 46 FL | U/C

19 RAMAT GAN | Amot Atrium Tower | 153m | 501ft | 37 fl | U/C

20 RAMAT GAN | Menora Tower | 146m | 479ft | 35 fl | U/C

21-24 Tel Aviv | Park Bavli | 4x 150 m | 4 x 44 Fl | U/C

25 Bnei Brak | BSR 4 | FL 4=40 FL | U/C 
26 Bat Yam | Bat Yam Beach Hotel | 145 m| 45 FL | U/C
27 Bat-Yam | SUN HOTEL | 40 FL | U/C

28-29 Ramat Gan | Geffen Towers | 110m, 140m | 32 + 41 FL | U/C
30 Bat Yam | Migdal HaYam | 138 m | 37 FL | U/C

31 Bat Yam | Azorim Hof Bat Yam | 135 m | 40 FL | U/C

32 Bat Yam | Hadar Yam | 135 m | 38 FL | U/C

33 Bat Yam | Ashdar Bat Yam | 147 m | 42 FL | U/C

34 Tel Aviv | Shevet Moshe tower | 147m | U/C

35 TEL AVIV | H Tower | 145m | 475ft | 31f | U/C 
36 Ramat Gan | Pisgat Dan - Jabotinsky 105 | 140 m | 40 fl | u/c

37 Tel Aviv | Galit Tower | 140 m | 36 FL | U/C
38-41 Ramat Gan | Maslavi Elite Towers | 140 m | 4 x 40 FL | U/C
42Ramat Gan | Time Tower | 135 m | 38 FL | U/C 
43-44 NETANYA | Lagoon Towers | 38 fl, 35 fl | 130m | u/c

45Tel Aviv | Delek Motors Tower | 120 m | 29 FL | U/C
46-49RAMAT GAN | Marom Negba | 32 fl x4 | u/c
50-61RISHON LEZION | Kiryat haOmanim | 12 x 26-34 fl | u/c
62Ramat Gan | Migdal Al HaPark Tower | 120 m | 34 FL | U/C
63Holon | City Tower | 120 m | 30 FL | U/C
64Ramat Gan | Harel House (Crystal House) | 112 m | 26 fl | u/c

65Netanya | Maris Aura Tower | 30 FL | U/C
66Tel Aviv | 17 Arlozorov | 110 m | 30 FL | U/C

67 Ramat Gan | Marom Negba | 105 m | 32 fl | u/c

68 Petach Tikva Azorei Hapark
towers 1+2 (2x 31 fl) completed
3rd tower u/c

69,70,71 NETANYA | Halomot Tzukei HaShmura | 3 x 26 fl | u/c
72 Ramat Gan | Ordea Tower | 106 m | 30 FL | U/C
73 Tel Aviv | Gymnasia Tower | 100 m | 30 FL | U/C
74 Petah Tikva | Dori Tower | 100 m | 30 fl | u/c
75 Tel Aviv | Aviv Lieber Tower | 100 m | 30 FL | U/C
76-77 Tel Aviv | Green Park | 3x11, 17, 25, 27 FL | U/C
78 Ramat Gan | Or Al HaPark Tower | 104 m | 30 FL | U/C
79-78 Tel Aviv | Kidmat Tzahala Towers | 4 x 11 FL, 2 x 26 FL | U/C
80 Ramat Gan | Rama Tower | 100 m | 27 FL | U/C
81-82PETAH TIKVA | Azorei Hapark Towers | 2 x 31 fl + 24 fl | u/c
83-88 Rishon le Zion shaar hayam 6 X24 fl 100 m


----------



## Hebrewtext

Ynhockey said:


> Shot from Azrieli on May 23:




the Shachar Tower UC| 200 m | 53 FL 

the Amot Atrium Tower UC| 153m | 501ft | 37 fl 

the Menora Tower UC| 146m | 479ft | 35 fl |
the Time Tower UC| 135 m | 38 FL |

the Harel House (Crystal House) UC | 112 m

and others


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv 2025





































































[/


----------



## Hebrewtext

Elv3nking said:


> *13.4.14*
> Begin Road photographed from 43rd floor of Azrieli.
> You can spot Azrieli Sharona (still building the underground levels), Sharona towers (close to completion), and one of the two HaArbaa towers.


the 2 X Haarba'a towers UC 160 m & 146 m 

the Azrieli Sarona tower UC 230 m


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

> total towers Completed, Construction, Proposed
> 
> Hong Kong 2,360
> Shanghai 869**
> Shenzhen 862**
> New York 843
> Mumbai 750
> Manila 630
> Tokyo 549
> Bangkok 527
> *Tel Aviv -Yafo 416* **
> Toronto 406
> Guangzhou 387**
> Chicago 335
> Dubai 331
> Seoul 256
> Singapore 233
> Miami 191
> London 145


part of Tel Aviv skyline 2018
inc. some of the 86 towers currently U.C
129 more towers approved inc. 3 X 300+ meter.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Hebrewtext said:


> part of Tel Aviv skyline 2018
> inc. some of the 86 towers currently U.C
> 129 more towers approved inc. 3 X 300+ meter.


Awesome skyline for Tel Aviv. It already is the number 3 skyline in the Middle East for me. Hope it all gets built :cheers:

I never heard of the (already approved?!) supertall proposals - can you go into more detail please?


----------



## Hebrewtext

The municipalty have approved a plan laid by ILS and IDF for the northern edge of the Kiriya compound in Tel Aviv.

1 office tower - 80 floors - 340 meter
1 office tower - 50 floors
2 residential towers - 45 floors


location:


----------



## Hebrewtext

100 fl Tower approved by the local council in tel aviv
the municipalty is the owner of the lot ,looking to sell it.

more details
http://www.calcalist.co.il/real_estate/articles/0,7340,L-3634786,00.html


----------



## CocoMay

well....well
this land belongs to Palestine before


----------



## nukey

HebrewText, is that an approved design, the one made up of triangles in the North Kirya, or is it just indicative massing? Architect?


----------



## Kappa21

CocoMay said:


> well....well
> this land belongs to Palestine before


Berber Monkey


----------



## Hebrewtext

nukey said:


> HebrewText, is that an approved design, the one made up of triangles in the North Kirya, or is it just indicative massing? Architect?


the exact design can be changed.


----------



## Hebrewtext

blue/dark gray - some of the 86 towers U.C
purple - some of the 129 towers approved.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

That's pretty impressive. kay:


----------



## Kazurro

All those towers being built in Tel Aviv are luxury appartments? Offices? Mid-class apartments?


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino

Beautiful, vibrant city.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Kazurro said:


> All those towers being built in Tel Aviv are luxury appartments? Offices? Mid-class apartments?


Most of them are luxury and super-luxury apartments, followed by office towers and some mid-class apartments.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Alon towers u.c
2 X 45 fl. 162 meter office use


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sarona Azrieli Tower u.c

Floors: 57
Height: 238m (754ft)
use: office ,commercial center
Start date: March 25, 2012
Est. completion: 2016












Iron-Eagle said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sitonai Market - Gindi Tel Aviv | 4 X 160 m |+ 11 x 16 FL | U/C 

residential +commercial 






















Kalamai said:


> I think it is worth to put here the renders, deleted from the first page, so we could see what we are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project does not include the 4 towers, but I am not sure if it does not include underground structures, common with these towers.





mauzer1 said:


> *10.8.14*





avivster said:


> thanks for all the new updates


----------



## Hebrewtext

///


Hebrewtext said:


> Alon towers u.c
> 2 X 45 fl. 162 meter office use





mauzer1 said:


> *10.8.14*


----------



## Hebrewtext

TEL AVIV | Tozeret Ha'aretz by Ron Arad | 285m & 135m | 935ft & 442ft | 72fl & 30fl |U/C 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location: Nachalat Issac (east Tel Aviv)
Floors: 72 & 30
Height: up to 285m (935ft) and 135m (442ft)
approved: August 1, 2012










here


----------



## Hebrewtext

the 400+ towers skyline on the making
(among world's top 10 biggest)


----------



## Hebrewtext

86 towers U.C


----------



## lochinvar

This area is along the Tel-Aviv-Ramat Gan corridor.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sharona Hotel tower. U.C
Location: Sarona (The South Kirya) | city center
Type: commercial floors,hotel
Floors: 53
Height: 163m
Start date: 2014



leonid2k2 said:


>


----------



## e22sky

these building with nave format is residential? it's not so ugly but... looks so strange in the landscape... :/


----------



## Hebrewtext

the sitonai project +Haarbaa towers 


mauzer1 said:


> *16.12.14*


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

Delek Motors Tower | 160 m | 40 FL | U/C 



avivster said:


> redesign
> for a 40 fl tower






Yoav said:


> A new render posted by the facebook page "בנייה לגובה ואורבניזם בישראל":
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/HighriseBlog
> 
> In addition, the next door Vitanya towers.
> 
> By Yashar Architects.


----------



## FelixMadero

I cant imagine how tel aviv will looks like in 2022!


----------



## Hebrewtext

| MK Tower | 40 fl

Bnei Brak- Tel Aviv metro



Ynhockey said:


> *Location:* Corner of Baruch Hirsch and
> Mivtza Kadesh, Bnei Brak (next to Champion Motors Tower)
> *Floor count:* 40
> *Architect:* Barre Levie Architects & Urban Planners
> 
> *Link:* http://barrelevie.co.il/en/project/עמוד-ראשי/mk-tower
> 
> *Render:*





avivster said:


> I like it a lot more from this angle
> it would look better with curtain walls in both sides


----------



## Hebrewtext

| Harel Tower | 50 fl | Approved 
Ramat Gan -Tel Aviv metro



avivster said:


> Approved
> adding 30 floors to Harel Tower in Ramat Gan Diamond exchange district
> the tower will have a new entrance plaza and changes in design





M-120 said:


> הועדה המחוזית: תוכנית להגבהת בית הראל ב-30 קומות
> 
> תוספת קומות לבית הראל ברמת גן. הוועדה המחוזית לתכנון ובנייה אישרה בחודש האחרון תוכנית המציעה
> להוסיף 30 קומות לבית הראל, מעל 21 הקומות הקיימות, כך עולה מהדוח שפרסמה החברה לבורסה. מדובר במגדל
> משרדים שנמצא בבעלותה המלאה של הראל ביטוח. על פי הדיווח של החברה בדו"ח הכספי: "האישור הסופי
> לתוספת הקומות והפרסום ברשומות צפוי להתקבל בחודש יולי 2015".
> 
> 
> DPC approved adding 30 floors to Harel Tower in Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District,
> final permit will be given in July 2015. Harel has no immediate plans to start construction.
> The tower will ve 50 floors with this addition.


----------



## Hebrewtext

///



tlv said:


> 157547591


----------



## Hebrewtext

17 Arlozorov | 115 m | 30 FL | U/C 

Migdal Arlozorov 17
Location: 17 Arlozorov St., dan garages redevelopment | city center north
Type: condominium tower
Floors: g+29 + 4 fl annex
Height: 110 m (360 ft)
Start date: 11/2012
Est. completion: 2016
Main features: 
full height atrium
8 dunam plot, private gardens with olympic-length outdoor pool

team
developers: Dan RE Group
design: Moshe Zur architects
interiors: Pitsou Kedem 



mauzer1 said:


> *17.3.16*


----------



## Hebrewtext

17 Arlozorov | 115 m | 30 FL | U/C 



TalCo said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

H Tower | 145m | 475ft | 31f | U/C 

Location: Northern CBD
Floors: 31
Height: 145m(475ft)
Est. completion: 2017


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

H Infinity |2 X 168m | 551ft | 48 fl | Appd marketing

Location: 126-132 Iben Gavirol St. 
Developer - Hagag group
Architect - Moshe Zur architects


----------



## miloss26

please, does anyone know about who will be the developper of the towers on the right?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Bavli Beresheet Tower | 45 fl | 168m | U/C 

Developer : Cozahinof
Architect : Yaski Mor Sivan Architects



avivster said:


> Tel Aviv
> 
> *Bavli Beresheet Tower*
> residential skyscraper of 45 fl
> 
> (next to Park Bavli Towers, replacing: or bavli towers)






Dr. Rabbit said:


> Tower is 168 M
> http://www.themarker.com/realestate/1.2700282





Yoav said:


> A more detailed render was uploaded to the facebook page "בנייה לגובה ואורבניזם ישראל":


----------



## Hebrewtext

Midtown towers 210/185 m u.c 
Sarona tower 238.5 m u.c
Haarba'a towers 160/146 m u.c




booboomoneta said:


> ^^


----------



## HD

The amount of projects and the design quality is amazing. What a fantastic city!

I love the chaotic urban landscape of the Tel Aviv metro area , but this is a little too much:










I love this square and I would rather not see towers there.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Meier on Rothschild Tower |158 m | 518f | Completed

Developer : Berggruen Residential LTD.
Architect : Richard Meier



mauzer1 said:


>





avivster said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

Amot Atrium Tower | 153m | 501ft | 37 fl | Completed

Ramat Gan - Tel Aviv metro 

Architect :Moshe Zur



booboomoneta said:


> ^^





Ynhockey said:


> *July 3:*


interior staircase by Architect Oded Halaf

https://www.facebook.com/HighriseBlog/


----------



## Hebrewtext

Gran Mediterraneo Tower | 44 fl | prop.

Architect David Tajchman


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Beautiful stuff! I was in Tel Aviv last month and really enjoyed the city. Are there any supertall projects in the pipeline?


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^yes

Tel Aviv| Migdal 100| 100 fl | Appd
Tel Aviv| Azriely Center 4th tower (Yediot Tower) | 350m | 1147ft | Appd
Tel Aviv | Keren HaKirya Towers |340m| 80 FL + 50 FL + 45 FL | Appd
Ramat Gan | New Diamond Exchange Towers | 76fl + 55fl +52fl | Appd


----------



## Hebrewtext

]Tel Aviv by Celina Ponz, on Flickr



Ynhockey said:


> *March 21:*


----------



## nukey

Thanks for all the updates, they are much appreciated!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Philharmonic Towers*
2 x 12 fl
Architect : Bar Oryan Arch.



avivster said:


> TEL AVIV
> 
> *Philharmonic Towers*
> 2 x 12 fl


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Elite compound* 60 FL + 45 Fl

Ramat Gan -Tel Aviv metro 

Architect : Tito Arch.


----------



## DEJAH

^^another tall one:banana:


----------



## urishab

Wow. Prettyyyy


----------



## nukey

what happened to the Arquitectonica deign for that site? It was very nice...


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sitonai Market Towers | 160 m | 4 x 48 FL | 1,2 U/C



Ynhockey said:


> I assume they're going to be in the place of the parking lot.
> 
> Original satellite image courtesy of the Tel Aviv GIS system, and the copyright likely belongs to OrtoPhoto.





avivster said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

Midtown tower T/O



Yoav said:


> meanwhile, here's a photo I took today:


----------



## Hebrewtext

Ahimeir Tower | 20 fl | approved 


avivster said:


> Ahimeir tower
> 20 fl


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sarona Azrieli Tower | 238.5m | 760ft | 57 fl | U/C

https://www.facebook.com/HighriseBlog/


----------



## Hebrewtext

...



Ynhockey said:


> *August 7:*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Harash Uman Ybox*

Pivko architects






avivster said:


> TEL AVIV
> 
> *Harash Uman Ybox*
> Pivko architects


----------



## Hebrewtext

Echad HaAm 13 st. Tel Aviv

HaNezirot compund Tel Aviv

Pitsou Kedem architects



avivster said:


> new projects by:
> Pitsou Kedem architects
> 
> Echad HaAm 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaNezirot compund


----------



## Hebrewtext

Lighthouse tower /Previous name YBOX Bat Yam | 42 FL | approved 

Bat Yam - Tel Aviv metro 

Pivko Architects




avivster said:


> from what I heard, this project is sold out or close to it.
> I think its u/c


----------



## Hebrewtext

Lighthouse tower /Previous name YBOX Bat Yam | 42 FL | approved 

Bat Yam - Tel Aviv metro 

Pivko Architects



avivster said:


> *BAT YAM*
> 
> *YBOX Bat Yam*
> 42 fl, approved
> New South district
> 
> new renderings:


----------



## Hebrewtext

Hebrewtext said:


> *Harash Uman Ybox*
> 
> Pivko architects
















avivster said:


> TEL AVIV
> 
> *Harash Uman Ybox*
> Pivko architects


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Waves project *

Hotel & Residential 

Architect : Daniel Libeskind


----------



## tunimaroc

omg! Im in love with this amazing city and the modern towers and buildings are making it more amazing <3


----------



## Hebrewtext

Hadar Yam | 135 m | 38 FL | U/C 

Bat Yam - Tel Aviv metro 



mauzer1 said:


> *12.8.16*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Ashdar Bat Yam | 147 m | 42 FL | U/C 

Bat Yam - Tel Aviv metro



mauzer1 said:


> *12.8.16*


----------



## Hebrewtext

Azrieli Town | 49 & 35 fl | 171 & 152m | 561 & 499f | U/C 





















avivster said:


>










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tozeret Ha'aretz by Ron Arad | 285m & 100m | 935ft & 320ft| 70fl & 25fl|U/C


----------



## urishab

this is just crazy


----------



## Architecture lover

Wow, that's such great looking building, I love how dynamic it looks.


----------



## erbse

*Tel Aviv is a city of classical modernism, not international random style!*

Tozeret looks very massy and messy to me, though better than those random boxy designs shown earlier. Too much glass everywhere imho.

I'd like to see more of what made the character of Tel Aviv, *early modernism and Bauhaus* (see White City Tel Aviv). They could include classical-modernist details like rounded corners, calm proportions, lattice windows, streamlined profiles, etc... 

More like these at Zina Dizengoff Square:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zina_Dizengoff_Square_in_Tel_Aviv.JPG?uselang=de

Like this at Ben Gurion Boulevard:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tel_Aviv_Ben_Gurion_-_Emil_Zola_2011.jpg

Or like this at Ha'aretz:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Beit_dfus_haaretz.jpg?uselang=de



Hebrewtext said:


> gray and blue some of the 90 U.C and T/O towers.
> 
> purple some of the 130 approved towers


What are the *chances* the *tallest proposed towers actually get buil*t, like the 400m TA Tower?

And btw, *where's all that influx to Tel Aviv coming from*? Mostly speculation or real demand and residential needs for new inhabitants (internal or external migration)?


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^

about that Zina Dizengoff square. works begun to lower the square ,back to its 1936-1977 look. before it was elevated for transportation.


the 300+ m towers might start to be build within the next 5 years .


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sapir Tower | 205 m | 52 FL | U/C 

Ramat Gan Tel Aviv metro 












avivster said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

Menorah Tower | 160 m | Planned

office + residential


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

new render of Beit Lessin tower -residential 




leonid2k2 said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

Remez–Arlozorov Sports Complex | U.C



Ynhockey said:


> Remez–Arlozorov Sports Complex:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Florentin Village* |14 fl + 2x9 fl|



avivster said:


> Project marketing:
> *Florentin Village*
> 14 fl + 2x9 fl
> 
> http://www.fvillage.co.il/


----------



## toxtethogrady

Hebrewtext said:


> *Herzliya Hills *
> 6 x 18 fl | u/c residential
> 
> Herzliya - Tel Aviv metro


Do they just stamp these things out with cookie cutters.:bash:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*new Intel R&D center 
Petah Tikva - Tel Aviv metro*




chali1 said:


> Laying the cornerstone for the new Intel center in Petah Tikva.


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | BSR CITY | 4 x 32 fl | marketing*

Petah Tikva - Tel Aviv metro



avivster said:


> plaza





avivster said:


> PETAH TIKVA
> 
> *B.S.R CITY*
> 4 x 32 fl
> 
> 182,000 sqm office park. shopping mall 2 floors, u/g 2,500 carpark
> marketing: 70% of tower 1 sold.
> u/c digging start: 4/2017
> completion: 2021
> 
> Yashar Architects


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Sitonai Market Towers | 160 m | 4 x 48 FL | 1,2 U/C*



leonid2k2 said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

H Tower | 138m | 452ft | 31f | U/C 




dorforyou said:


> *December 30th:*





booboomoneta said:


> ^^


----------



## Hebrewtext

new Ramat Gan stadium and towers.



leonid2k2 said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

Maslawi -Elite Tower U.C



booboomoneta said:


> ^^


----------



## Hebrewtext

Toha by Ron Arad | 285m & 100m | 935ft & 320ft| 70fl & 29fl|U/C 



















the glassed windows and the exterior cladding panels.


----------



## Hebrewtext

on the middle :

2x Arlozorov Young Towers | 180m, 200m | 57 + 51 FL | U/C 
H Tower | 138m | 452ft | 31f | U/C 
We TLV | 110+ m | 30 FL +12 FL | U/C
2x Azrieli Town | 49 & 35 fl | 171 & 152m | 561 & 499f | U/C 
2x Midtown | 2x50 fl | 197m and 183m (alt | 200m and 183m ) T/O


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| David Promenade Residences | 102 m + 111 m |28 FL +31 FL | U/C 

*


Ynhockey said:


> More photos from Facebook:
> 
> Photos by *Ohad Shriki*, posted at the urbanism blog (the one that rarely gives credit to the photographers, something unusual must have happened...):


----------



## Hebrewtext

*
| Nitsba Tower | 64 fl |245 m | Appd *

MYS architects































FelixMadero said:


> EGGED TOWER - 65 FLOORS - 245M
> 
> Some new details, but not a big revelation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more here:
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/870610/mys...se-with-environmental-ornamental-brise-soleil


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Migdal Hachsharat Hayeshuv | 45 fl | U/C*

Bnei Brak Tel Aviv metro 



dorforyou said:


> *August 8th:*





mauzer1 said:


> *13.7.17*


----------



## MUSTI_MUSTANG

I want make business with a jewish businessman. Please contact me to make together business.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Toha by Ron Arad | 285m & 100m | 935ft & 320ft| 70fl & 29fl|U/C



omriw said:


>


----------



## Jim-Fin

So many amazing projects going on in Tel Aviv. I would like to visit there some day.


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

Begin Rd. towers 

middle Kalka tower apr.
left Sarona/Haarbaa towers built
upper right Azrieli towers built










left Izhak Sade/Hamasger towers u.c
middle Maariv tower apr.
middle 4X Situnai towers u.c
right Sarona compound towers built +u.c










left Sarona compound towers built +u.c
middle 4X Situnai towers u.c
middle Maariv tower apr.


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Uptown Tower | 46 FL 162m, 29 FL 129m | U/C*

Bat-Yam - Tel Aviv metro 





mauzer1 said:


> *7.7.17*





avivster said:


> *2ND TOWER: 32 FL*
> 9 FL RESIDENCES + 20 FL OFFICES ABOVE 3 FL MALL
> 
> COMPLETION 4/2019


----------



## zongwe

stop being ignorant idiot,Palestine is only the name that Romans gave to this location,after they occupied it,before it, for few thousand years this land was Israel ,populated by Jewish tribes.read history books for a change,being stupid is not fashionable anymore,even if you live in Belgium.you will be under sharia law in a few years,thanks to people like you,or maybe thats what you want?


----------



## zongwe

sorry it was my answer for belgian guy,that said ,that it all was palestine,and Jews kinda stole it from arabs,i dont see his post anymore,was he deleted?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv & 30+ metropolitan cities

with 200 built towers (100+m) + hundreds more U.C or approved

bigger than any Americam metro (outside NYC ,Chicago)
bigger than any European metro
bigger than any Austrailian metro

etc.
SE Asia is different story.

some partial data from Emporis 
https://www.emporis.com/country/100066/israel


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Hebrewtext

- deleted: dmca


----------



## Turgeman

Hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv & 30+ metropolitan cities
> 
> with 200 built towers (100+m) + hundreds more U.C or approved
> 
> bigger than any Americam metro (outside NYC ,Chicago)
> bigger than any European metro
> bigger than any Austrailian metro
> 
> etc.
> SE Asia is different story.


This is because of the density of the population. Israel has a small surface and a strong natural growth. Quite the opposite of countries like Finland.


----------



## N830MH

Turgeman said:


> This is because of the density of the population. Israel has a small surface and a strong natural growth. Quite the opposite of countries like Finland.


Right, there are lots of Jewish population who lived in Israel. They always bringing more people who going to Israel.


----------



## toxtethogrady

I am always surprised at how much Tel Aviv has changed since 1984. Like Miami with high technology...


----------



## chali1

Street scenes video in Tel Aviv


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Indeed, incredible atmosphere...


----------



## Hebrewtext

more
*| Meshulash Habursa| 60 FL + 2 X 50 FL| planned*

Ramat Gan- Tel Aviv metro


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Amazing


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv Israel 1.12.2018 by MBA Photography, on Flickr



Tel Aviv Israel 1.13.2018 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## urishab

Fantastic photographs!

Especially this one:
Tel Aviv Israel 1.13.2018 by MBA Photography, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Utterly dystopian! Reminds me of sci-fi movies I like, e.g. Judge Dread


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sapir tower and Gibor tower U.C


dorforyou said:


> Took this one back in *January 26th*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one on *February 8th*:


----------



## chali1

Video by a forum member, showing developments nearby to Tel Aviv Hashalom train station


----------



## Hebrewtext

2x Arlozorov towers ,We TLV tower and H tower U.C









Sapir tower and Gibor tower U.C









photos by sashka ro on Instagram


----------



## Hebrewtext

| Park Bavli | 4x 150 m | 4 x 44 Fl | T/O



FelixMadero said:


> Second tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kindergarten





omriw said:


> Take a look into the model apartments:
> https://nadlan.walla.co.il/item/3126224


----------



## FelixMadero

A bit of Tel Aviv:



FelixMadero said:


>


----------



## Radiolip




----------



## FelixMadero




----------



## N830MH

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing this. We haven't visit Israel for over decades now. We won't visit Israel for a long time.


----------



## Radiolip




----------



## chali1

Drone


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^These videos are all very nice but they should go in the Cityscapes & Skyline Photos section. This section is supposed to be about projects and construction.


----------



## FelixMadero

* Ramat Gan | Sapir Tower | 170m | 558 ft| 43 FL | U/C
*


FelixMadero said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Migdal Hachsharat Hayeshuv | 180 m | 45 fl |U/C*

Bnei Brak - TA metro 




avivster said:


> Tower 1 - 180m
> Tower 2 - 80m
> Tower 3 - 200m



left :


----------



## E.Abramovich

Bat Yam ( Tel Aviv metro):




avivster said:


>





mauzer1 said:


> *17.3.18*


----------



## FelixMadero

Good projects!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Worlds-Jewish-Museum-design-by-Frank-Gehry* planned



waldenbg said:


> Canadian heiress throws millions into massive Tel Aviv-based Jewish hall of fame
> 
> Very exciting project near Tel Aviv Port! *http://worldsjewishmuseum.com/*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*
Worlds-Jewish-Museum | Frank-Gehry | 72 m |planned*


Located on a 22-dunam (5.5-acre) parcel of land overlooking the Mediterranean, the Port of Tel Aviv and alongside Tel Aviv’s largest green belt, the World’s Jewish Museum will be a new symbol of the Jewish people. The project will connect Hayarkon Park, the Mediterranean Sea and anchor the Tel Aviv North development.

Frank Gehry (born Frank Goldberg), widely recognized as one of the world’s great modern architects, has been commissioned for the project.

CONSTRUCTION COSTS
The World’s Jewish Museum is anticipated to be 200,000 to 250,000-square-feet (18,600 to 23,200-square-meters) with preliminary estimates of the project costs at approximately 1.2 billion shekels ($300 million US). Upon completion of Gehry Partners’ design concept, costs will be confirmed. The projected fees include construction, soft costs, exhibits and content development.


----------



## Hebrewtext

| Gibor Tower | 8 fl addition (from 29 to 37 fl) U/C & | Sapir Tower | 170m | 558 ft| 43 FL | U/C 



matrix2020 said:


> Sapir tower (still adding floors):


----------



## Hebrewtext




----------



## Elkhanan1

^^Again, what are the projects here? There are other threads for skyline pix.


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Migdal Hachsharat Hayeshuv | 45 fl | 180 m | U/C*

Bnei Brak - Tel Aviv metro 



dorforyou said:


> *March 21st:*
> Quite a delay, but there were no close-up images here for quite a while and I thought it would still be informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April 22nd:*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Acro Tower | 38 fl | | 141m | U/C 
*
*Sky Tower | 31 fl | U/C 
*
*2x Rubinstein Twins | 2x33 fl | 135m |U/C 
*
*Alpha Tower | 32 FL | 115 m | U.C 
*





























dorforyou said:


> *May 14th:*
> 
> This one's rather large so I suggest you open it in a new tab =)





FelixMadero said:


>





dorforyou said:


> *May 14th:*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Azrieli Center Ellipse tower (former Yediot Tower) | 350m | 1147ft | 90fl |U/C*

Location:
Address: 134 Menachem Begin Road
Zone	North Business Center

Project facts:
Developer: Azrieli Group
Architect: Moshe Zur Architects
Height: 350m | 
Floors: 90m | 
mixed use























tlv said:


>





FelixMadero said:


> Water problems?
> 
> A lot of pipes and water bombs...


----------



## Hebrewtext

partial list , some of Tel Aviv metro towers (built+U.C+prop):


----------



## Zohar Melinek Ezra

דופן הקריה כבר בבניה? יש למישהו צילום?


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Migdal Hachsharat Hayeshuv | 45 fl | 180 m | U/C*

Bnei Brak - Tel Aviv metro 

by Irith Gubi


----------



## 996155

Tel Aviv kinda reminds me of mini tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Dale

So, none of the new tallest buildings are actually u/c ?


----------



## E.Abramovich

Dale said:


> So, none of the new tallest buildings are actually u/c ?


Toha the first part is almost complete, and azrieli center is under construction but we don't know the final height yet , until now is more than 300mts. Bein arim was approved ( to my surprise ) now the municipality will call a public tender for the tower.


----------



## Dale

E.Abramovich said:


> Toha the first part is almost complete, and azrieli center is under construction but we don't know yet the final height , until now is more than 300mts. Bein arim was approved ( to my surprise ) now the municipality will call a public tender for the tower.


Thanks!


----------



## Hebrewtext

left :*| Arlozorov Young Towers | 180m, 200m | 51 + 57 FL | U/C*

right :*| H Tower | 138m | 452ft | 31f | U/C
*


Ynhockey said:


> *June 11:*


----------



## Hebrewtext

render :*| ILDC 3 | 51 fl | 200m | U/C*

:*| Migdal Hachsharat Hayeshuv (ILDC1)| 45 fl | 180 m | U/C*

Bnei Brak - Tel Aviv metro 

Project facts:
Developer: ILDC Group
Architect: Bar Levi Dayan Architects
office,public ,medical use


----------



## Hebrewtext

*2X| Tidhar (formerly Eurokom) Tower | 240+ m | 70 FL | U/C 
| Hi Tower | 200m | 55 FL | U/C ‎ 
| Rubinstein Tower | 35 Floors | U/C
*

Givaatayim -Tel Aviv metro



mauzer1 said:


> *11.5.18*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Hi Tower | 220m | 60 FL | U/C ‎ 

*
Givaatayim -Tel Aviv metro

Project facts:
Developer: Bloshinsky -Maneh
Architect: Yashar Architects
residential






















19F said:


> Raft pouring!


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Allied Tower | 25 FL |120 M | u/c*

Bnei Brak - Tel Aviv metro

Project facts:
Developer: Allied real estate
Architect: Yaski Mor Sivan Arch.
office






























avivster said:


>





booboomoneta said:


> ^^


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Umami Towers | 6 x 32 fl | 105 m | u/c *


Qiryat Ono - Tel Aviv metro

Project facts:
Developer: Karasso real estate
Architect: Yaski Mor Sivan Arch.
residential






























avivster said:


> K.Ono
> 
> *Umami *
> 6 x 32-35 fl
> u/c
> construction: 2018-2021
> 
> http://www.bizportal.co.il/realestates/news/article/665301


----------



## bonquiqui

Hebrewtext said:


> *Worlds-Jewish-Museum-design-by-Frank-Gehry* planned


That’s so amazing :banana: congrats to Tel Aviv:cheers:


----------



## Hebrewtext

david moshayov, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Tel Aviv Arcades | 32 fl | 116 m | prop*

Penda Architects
residential


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^Awesome


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Landmark towers (formerly Arania Towers Sharona lot 7 tower, 2 x 205m ) | 47 fl | U/C
*

Project facts:
Developer: Landmark Group
Architect: Yaski Mor Sivan Arch.
mixed use




soupalmonds said:


> *29.6.2018*




from the TABA 7/3000 ta

the buildings are around 200 m each above sea level


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Sitonai Market Towers | 160 m | 4 x 48 FL | 1,2,3 U/C*



















by Sergey Orlov


----------



## Hebrewtext

avivster said:


> TEL AVIV
> 
> *Shnitzler Complex*
> res + offices
> 2 x 30 fl
> 
> Yashar architects


by Eyal Asaf Photography


----------



## Hebrewtext

cranes over Tel Aviv , Ramat Gan ,Giva'atayim ,Bnei Brak and other municipalities
Ramat Gan by Michael Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^Which projects are you highlighting with that pic? Maybe instead it should go in the Skylines thread.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Azrieli Town | 50 & 40 fl | 175 & 156m | 573 & 515f | U/C*


Location : Tel Aviv North CBD area

Developer : Azrieli Group 

Architect : Moshe Zur Arch.


August 19, 2018


----------



## Architecture lover

The Tel Aviv Arcades already has an iconic appearance, an architectural jewel to grace the city for sure. 
The city has the best architecture in the middle east from my point of view.


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Florentin Square | 17 + 8 fl | U/C*

Location : Tel Aviv Florentin neighborhood

Developer : Trigo Invest 

Architect : Ilan Pivko Arch.

Use : 200 apartments , offices ,commercial use.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| YBox HaMasger | 40 fl | planned*

Location : Hasan Arafa compound

Developer : YBox Group 

Architect : Moshe Zur Architects

Use : 30 floors office + 10 floors residential.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Toha by Ron Arad | 337m & 110m | 1105ft & 360ft| 80fl approved & 29fl| T/O*


Architect : Ron Arad




















avivster said:


> WTF?





chali1 said:


> From





urishab said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Kastiel compound | 17 + 7 FL | planned*

Location : Tel Aviv Florentin neighborhood

Developer : Kastiel family

Architect : A.Meitlis Arch. S.Sarusi Arch.

Use : residential , offices ,commercial use.


----------



## Architecture lover

Tremendous architectural examples! The last one is giving me a New York vibe!
I hope one day I'll visit the Holy land. Your people are among the most creative, a real inspiration.


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Come to visit Israel ASAP!!!


----------



## Architecture lover

A Tel Aviv trip would be the best trip whatsoever, I've heard so many beautiful words about its people, from people that have already visited. Such vibrant city buzzing with style and positive energy, freedom and art all over the place. The photo threads that we have on the forums truly pay justice to the city life. 
The dead sea would be a must too, they say it's impossible to sink in the super salty waters.


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^site today









https://vr-tour.doublx.com/p/Azrieli%20Spiral%20VR%20Photos/?pid=5bff02e3754f74000f94e633&pk=1234&page=1


----------



## Hebrewtext

*ORO tower |12 FL |T/O *

Developer :Akro realestate Group.

Architect : Ilan Pivko Architects

USE : 53 apartments


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ It's a refurbishment of an old crap modernist building...

Look it up:
https://www.google.com/maps/@32.050...4!1sI24xO6bNDuKz87q6T3YSQQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^they added another floor

anyhow the picture is about the view , not much about the building itself.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Sarona Hotel (163m) | 45 fl | U/C *



soupalmonds said:


> There will be three separated hotels in one tower; a standard hotel, a deluxe hotel and an all-suite hotel.
> 
> In the meantime, here are some new renderings of the tower ...


----------



## Hebrewtext

planned height zones in the Tel Aviv metropolitan area.
to double the number of residents by 2040 .

the plan composed by the Tel Aviv District Planning Committee .











Sunset over Tel Aviv by Alex Savenok, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Very good plan along new subway lines.


----------



## Hebrewtext

* Lighthouse Tower /Previous name YBOX Bat Yam | 49 fl | U/C *


Developer :Ybox Group.

Architect : Ilan Pivko Architects

USE : 225 apartments ,55 hotel rooms ,commercial.

Location : Bat Yam municipality





















Ynhockey said:


> Alum Eshet posted some photo updates:
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/alumeshet/photos/pcb.2233909046847666/2233908746847696/?type=3&theater


----------



## Architecture lover

Golden glass tower? I thought Tel Aviv had far more class than that.
I hope investors don't turn this great city into a Dubai scenario, we all know it deserves far better than that, and the creative scene this city has is quite frankly unmatched. So, here's yet another hope it turns out decent once finished. Even bronze, or rosegold colored glass would've looked better in my opinion.


----------



## Hq2

^^ The golden glass tower looks great, I dont think it means the lack of quality.


----------



## E.Abramovich

Architecture lover said:


> Golden glass tower? I thought Tel Aviv had far more class than that.
> I hope investors don't turn this great city into a Dubai scenario, we all know it deserves far better than that, and the creative scene this city has is quite frankly unmatched. So, here's yet another hope it turns out decent once finished. Even bronze, or rosegold colored glass would've looked better in my opinion.


Heyyy that zone is kinda new and branded for people mostly from east Europe so needs to be "Goldie" :troll: .

Jokes aside isn't to bright like cheap gold furniture ; looks like the clad of new tower TOHA, that cladding(TOHA) is dope but most important it will become better with the age, air around tel aviv is salty, destroyed buildings facades quickly but i know TOHA cladding is designed to became more and more cool with time, hope this new tower could it be the same.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^I doubt the gold-tinted glass cladding here will end up having the same patina as the metal cladding at TOHA. Anyway, technically this building isn't in Tel Aviv. It's in Bat Yam so we're still good. Lol


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Towers 120 | 520m | 1706 ft | 120 fl+ 88 fl + 77 fl | Approval
*
Developer : TBA

Architect : Yashar arc.

Location : Ramat Gan , Bursa CBD.


----------



## E.Abramovich

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^I doubt the gold-tinted glass cladding here will end up having the same patina as the metal cladding at TOHA. Anyway, technically this building isn't in Tel Aviv. It's in Bat Yam so we're still good. Lol


ah man can dream 

Also south Tel Aviv and Bat Yam are the same( actually I would say some parts of bat yam are in better shape); fight me!!!!.


----------



## Hebrewtext

left 
*Azrieli Town | 50 & 40 fl | 175 & 156m | 573 & 515f | U/C*


middle
* Arlozorov Young Towers | 170m, 150m | 47 + 41 FL | U/C*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| 19-23 AHS | 40Fl, 158m | U/C*

Developer :Rogovin group and Acro group

Architect : Moshe Zur

Location : Ramat Gan Abba Hillel Rd.












urishab said:


> *12/5/2019
> *


----------



## urishab

Hebrewtext said:


>


I don't get it. I don't think you can see this site in this screenshot from the movie.


----------



## Hebrewtext

site location is on the extrerme left of the picture.

but I posted it for a general view of RG Bursa area and part of TA and Givaatayim.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Sitonai Market Towers | 160 m | 4 x 48 FL | 1,2 T/O 3 U/C*



gavze007 said:


> 27.04.19


by Dmitrii Borisenko/radiojem on instagram

bottom right


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ Old pic, around 10 months old.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*2x Rubinstein Twins | 2x33 fl | 135m |U/C 

Acro Tower | 38 fl | | 141m | U/C 

Sky Tower | 31 fl | U/C 

Alpha Tower | 32 FL | 115 m | U.C 
*





















mauzer1 said:


> *14.6.19*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Global Towers | 32 + 36 fl (125+140m) | U/C

| BSR CITY | 4 x 32 fl | U/C*

location : Petach Tikvah municipality














Ynhockey said:


> *June 9:*


----------



## Hebrewtext

* Azrieli Town | 50 & 40 fl | 175 & 156m | 573 & 515f | U/C 
*
Alum Eshet on F.B









work on the glassed facade 


TechArchitect said:


> Glass...





soupalmonds said:


> *June 16, 2019*
> 
> 
> The new zoning plan is now being reviewed by the DPC. Two major changes from the original plan:
> - No additional floors to the residential tower; it shall remains as is - 50 floors /175m
> - A third building up to 25 floors for office/hotel use or both is confirmed (there's a small rendering can be seen in the Azrieli Group Q1/19 financial statement. It somewhat difficult to appreciate though).
> 
> As for now, the construction of the office tower had reached the halfway point (20 fl out of 40) and will probably top out by year's end.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*HaRakevet 72-74 | 2 x 30 FL | 126 M | marketing *

Developer : Canada–Israel Group
Architects : Yashar Architects
Location : HaRakevet st. no. 72-74 





avivster said:


> soon u/c
> CI group completed buying the land for 217 million shekel ($50m)
> 2 x 30 FL
> 
> * עסקת ענק ברחוב הרכבת בת"א: קנדה ישראל רכשה מגרש ב-217 מיליון שקל*
> על המגרש ברחוב הרכבת, שנרכש מבעלים פרטיים, תקים החברה פרויקט בעירוב שימושים
> הכולל מגדל מגורים ומגדל משרדים, בני 30 קומות כל אחד, וייכללו בפרויקט שטחי מסחר ומלון


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tara Towers Campus| 4 x 40-55 fl | Appd *

Architect : Yashar Architects

The Tara Campus is a master plan for the central business district of Tel Aviv near the HaShalom train station and the Ayalon freeway. The project envisions the transformation of the major transportation intersection, serving as a pivot for pedestrian movement from the train to a diverse array of programmatic elements set in public park space that becomes a landmark at the entrance to the city. The mixed use zoning allows up to 480 new apartments along with 220,000 sm of office space distributed over multiple low rise structures and four towers up to 55 stories tall. As part of the concept, the plan includes covering a portion of the Ayalon with a public park to bridge the space between the station and the new developments.


----------



## citysquared

Wow!, Tel Aviv is getting an impressive skyline, changed a lot since I was there last.


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Hi Tower | 200m | 55 FL | U/C *

Location: Givaatayim municipality


----------



## Hebrewtext

*2x Rubinstein Twins | 2x33 fl | 135m |U/C 

Acro Tower | 38 fl | | 141m | U/C 

Sky Tower | 31 fl | U/C 

Alpha Tower | 32 FL | 115 m | U/C 
*





















Ynhockey said:


> *August 28:*





matrix2020 said:


> Looking good:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Towers 120 | 520m | 1706 ft | 120 fl+ 88 fl + 77 fl | Approval

Developer : TBA

Architect : Yashar arc.

Location : Ramat Gan , Bursa CBD.

*




leonid2k2 said:


> New Renders by Yashar Architects of the towers.
> The tallest one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "smaller" ones:


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Kikar Ha'medina Towers | 3 x 155m | 3 X 40 fl. | Prep.*

*Architect : Y.M.S arc.*

453 residential apartments + 6,000 sq. meter public use .total 65,000 sq. meter


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing stuff! How many towers over 150m are U/C??


----------



## Hebrewtext

FelixMadero said:


> Amazing stuff! How many towers over 150m are U/C??


^^
TA & metropolitan cities 

150+ m 

33 comp. and T/O + 35 U.C



100 m- 149 m

some 97 comp. and T/O + 66 U.C


----------



## Hebrewtext

*2x Rubinstein Twins | 2x33 fl | 135m |U/C 

Acro Tower | 38 fl | | 141m | U/C 

Sky Tower | 31 fl | U/C 

Alpha Tower | 32 FL | 115 m | U/C 
*































* | Delek Motors Tower | 146m | 36 FL | T/O *



















Night Tel Aviv by Yevheniy Heyets, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

Hebrewtext said:


> ^^
> TA & metropolitan cities
> 
> 150+ m
> 
> 33 comp. and T/O + 35 U.C
> 
> 
> 
> 100 m- 149 m
> 
> some 97 comp. and T/O + 66 U.C


Impressive!!! :cheers:


----------



## Hebrewtext

and another * 200+ towers *are approved or planned in TA metro area.

beside the *230+ towers *Comp. and U.C



















תל אביב 3 by עיריית תל-אביב-יפו Tel-Aviv, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

list of the approved and planned towers in Tel Aviv and metro cities (some 250 towers) . 

(another 100+ (and more ) towers are under construction)


----------



## Hebrewtext

list of cities population and past 10 years growth .(Tel Aviv metro cities in blue).


----------



## Hebrewtext

the Metro red line U.C




























Depot center in Petah Tikvah


----------



## Hebrewtext

from Wikipedia











*East& / Fmr Migdaley HaYetizara | North tower 41 fl | 152.5 m,South tower 35 fl | 144.55 m | marketing
*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Bass tower | 55fl | 200+ m | Approved *

location : Ramat - Gan Bursa CBD area

Use : Commercial , Office.

Developer : Bass family.

Architecture : Miloslavsky Arch.


----------



## Kappa21

hey guys, 

i saw that they are making Azrieli ....4? or spiral Azrieli. 

2 questions that come out of it: 
1) will they build where the former project for yediot achronot was suppose to be? basically at the northern point......
2) are they also, with the 4th tower - going to expand the Azrieli mall? 

I had a few photos from my Israel 2018 trip, however i didnt have time to show it.


----------



## E.Abramovich

Kappa21 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i saw that they are making Azrieli ....4? or spiral Azrieli.
> 
> 2 questions that come out of it:
> 1) will they build where the former project for yediot achronot was suppose to be? basically at the northern point......
> 2) are they also, with the 4th tower - going to expand the Azrieli mall?
> 
> I had a few photos from my Israel 2018 trip, however i didnt have time to show it.


1) Yes
2) Yes

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=166302688#post166302688

This is the place .


----------



## Hebrewtext

* Dan Center | 188 m | 44 fl | U/C*


location : Bnei Brak BBC area

Use : Commercial , Office.

Developer :Migdal insurance comp.

Architecture : M Kasif Arch.

Area : 57,000 sqm


left one 





















gavze007 said:


> 18.2


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| BSR CITY | 4 x 32 fl | U/C

| Global Towers | 32 + 36 fl (125+140m) | U/C
*
Location etah Tikva













avivster said:


> Petah Tikva's new suburb with TLV skyline


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| ROM Tel Aviv (Park Tzameret 12) | 50 FL | 174 M | U/C*





TechArchitect said:


>





TechArchitect said:


>


----------



## Hebrewtext

*2x Rubinstein Twins | 2x33 fl | 135m |U/C

Acro Tower | 38 fl | | 141m | U/C

Sky Tower | 31 fl | U/C

Alpha Tower | 32 FL | 115 m | U/C*

Debi Aluminium FB site

construction didn't stop


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Da Vinci Towers | 150m | 2 x 44 FL | U/C*


location : Kaplan Rd / Da Vinci st.

Use : Residential ,Commercial , Office.

Developer : Acro Nadlan , Canada-Israel Group.

Architecture : Yashar Arch.

Area : 56,000 sqm


----------



## Hebrewtext

list of towers from LivinAWestLife great Job


LivinAWestLife said:


> After about a month of working on this, I've decided to share my skyscraper database on this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate Skyscraper Database
> 
> 
> Data City,Country,Number of Tallest Buildings,10,Population (as of 2020),Metro Area,Number of Top 20 Built during last decade,Notes Tallest Building,Height (m),Year,300m+,250m+,200m+,150m+,100m+,50m+,U/C (150),Proper,Urban,(if applicable) Shenzhen,China,Ping An International Finance Center,599,2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This database lists over 1000 cities according to their tallest buildings, and the distribution of heights of those buildings (50m, 100m, 150m, 200m, 250m and 300m) as an objective measure of how a skyline could look like/could be ranked. There are certainly cities that are missing, so if any are found I will be sure to add them, but I tried to be as comprehensive as I could. I only included cities with at least 1 50m+ tower.
> 
> A couple notes:
> 
> All data on this list is from Emporis, which may differ in height from SSC, since there is much more info on Emporis's website.
> The number of skyscrapers by height only lists completed buildings as shown on Emporis, while the U/C figure is from SSC (though quite incomplete). "U/C" buildings that are shown to be completed in 2019 are counted as completed.
> The tallest building by each city includes under-construction buildings with their estimated date of completion. The date "202X" means that the year of completion is unknown, but it will be that city's tallest building.
> American cities except major ones are noted with their state.
> A HUGE ton of data is missing from Chinese cities, especially those with an urban population of less than 2 million (Jishou, Zhumadian, etc.) However there is no good source for buildings in those cities. I'm definitely sure they have more than 1 50m+ building, probably tens or hundreds, but there is no way to calculate that.
> I listed a city population section on the right in case I wanted to do a "per-capita" analysis, but found that to be too much work.
> Besides Chinese cities, any generally large city will have missing info, particularly in the 50m+ number.
> The no. of skyscrapers is from the city proper, and satellite cities have their own entry. Additionally, I plan to conglomerate the metro areas to one.
> South Korea has an especially high number of 50m+ buildings. Either this implies tons of countries have missing numbers, or that South Koreans are very active on Emporis.
> The no. of 150m+ buildings on Emporis are generally the same as SSC, except on Asian cities, in which Emporis has more. These figures are highlighted in green.
> Figures in red for tallest building are estimates. Emporis estimates a building's height based off its floor count. In many cases, most of the buildings have estimated heights, so the 50m+ figure will obviously be somewhat incorrect.
> Only buildings are included, so towers and structures do not count.
> On the right I've added a column for "no. of buildings in top 20 completed over the last decade". This column was primarily to measure the speed of skyscraper construction in a city (relative to its previous size), although I was not able to do this for every city.
> The cities with the highest number of buildings in each category are:
> 300m+: Dubai
> 250m+: Dubai
> 200m+: Shenzhen
> 150m+: Shenzhen (Emporis), Hong Kong (SSC)
> 100m+: Hong Kong
> 50m+: Seoul
> 
> Feel free to use the database!
> 
> Some observations:
> 
> Unsurprisingly, developed countries and denser countries have a tendency to build taller, although I haven't yet made a graph for this relationship.
> Gulf state cities score high on buildings per capita, as do Asian cities
> Russia has seen a spur of apartments below 100m the previous decade
> TBC


TA metro

37 more 150+ towers are U.C 
70 more 100+ towers are U.C


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Bnei Brak BBC area  * (left side of the pic)

*Argaman tower, frmr ILDC 3 | 51 fl | 200m | U/C

LYFE Towers, fmr Dan Towers | 2 x 40 fl |175-155m | 50fl | 200m prop| U/C

Anav Bar Kochva | 50 FL + 5 x 8 FL | vb

Dan Center | 188 meters | 44 fl | U/C

Amot Bnei Brak | 40 FL | 160m |U/C

The Phoenix tower | 27 fl | U/C

ILDC 2 | 23 fl | 110m | U/C

Beit Ets HaShaked, formerly Park Tower | 20 fl | U/C








*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*ROM Tel Aviv (Park Tzameret 12) | 50 FL | 174 M | U/C*

nearly T/O

bottom right 
*
















*





upper left


----------



## Hebrewtext

* | Azorim Elite Compound | 57 fl Residential | 230 m | 39 fl Office | U/C*


location : Ramat Gan Bursa area

Use : Commercial , Office, Residential.

Developer :Migdal insurance comp.

Architecture : Y.M.S Arch.


----------



## Josedc

beautiful design


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Sarona Hotel (163m) | 45 fl | U/C*


Developer : NITSBA holdings
Architect :YMS architects

880 rooms hotel 



the location of the crane















































soupalmonds said:


> *June 21, 2020*
> 
> Raft pouring...
> View attachment 229130


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Park Bavli | 4x 150 m | 4 x 44 Fl | 1 Completed, 1 U/C
Bavli Beresheet Tower | 45 fl | 168m | U/C*



by TechArchitect










TechArchitect said:


> View attachment 303828


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Sarona Hotel (163m) | 45 fl | U/C*


Developer : NITSBA holdings
Architect :YMS architects

880 rooms hotel 


22.07.2020


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Azrieli Town office | 40 fl | 156m | 515f | T/O

Azrieli Town residential | 50 fl | 175 m | 573 f | U/C*












Ynhockey said:


> Alum Eshet has posted some images, as always top-notch:
> 
> Source: אלום עשת/ Alum Eshet


----------



## Hebrewtext

* Landmark towers (formerly Arania Towers Sharona lot 7 tower, 2 x 205m ) | 47 fl | U/C 
Da Vinci Towers | 150m | 2 x 44 FL | U/C*





















JuanDavidG said:


> View attachment 304057


----------



## Hebrewtext

*LYFE Towers, fmr Dan Towers | 2 x 40 fl, x1 50fl prop | U/C*
by soupalmonds





























soupalmonds said:


> *July 21, 2020
> 
> View attachment 328872
> *


----------



## Hebrewtext

data according to Emporis
some towers might be missing


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Alpha Tower | 34 FL | U/C*

area: 23,000 sqr.m.
Mixed usage of hotel and residential apartments.
Part of the Hasan Arafa district (New "City" of Tel Aviv).

Developer :Acro Nadlan
Architect :YMS architects

from JuanDavidG post













JuanDavidG said:


> View attachment 376043
> View attachment 376045
> View attachment 376042


----------



## Elkhanan1

Bavli Beresheet Tower | 45 fl | 168m | U/C

Architect: Rachel Feller

Posted by TechArchitect here










Posted by omriw here





































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

ToHa by Ron Arad | 337m & 110m | 1033ft & 360ft | 75fl Prep & 27fl Completed

Architects:
Ron Arad
Yashar Architects

Posted by omriw here



















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

One tower | Rogovin Acro | 36Fl, 160m | U/C

Architect:
Moshe Tzur

Location:
Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

(Excellent glass here)

Posted by erelherzog here
































































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Argaman tower, frmr ILDC 3 | 51 fl | 200m | u/c

Architect:
Barre Levie Architects & Urban Planners Ltd.

Location:
Bnei Brak, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Posted by booboomoneta here










Posted by Hebrewtext here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Semel TLV | 2 x 53 fl | Africa-Israel Ltd. | Yashar Architects | 194 m | U/C

Residential / Mixed-Use

Posted by Ynhockey
















Source

Posted by JuanDavidG here


----------



## Elkhanan1

BSR Sarona | 3 x 146 m | 3 x 40 fl | U/C

Mixed-Use

Posted by erelherzog here





































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Maze Square | ?? m | ?? fl | Proposal 
(pronounced Ma-Zeh)

Architect:
Dash Architecture

Mixed-Use / Residential





































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Beyond Tower | 308 m | 70 FL, 50 FL | U/C

Architects:
Barely Levitzky Kassif Architects
Ranni Ziss Architects

Location:
Givatayim, Gush Dan (across the Ayalon corridor from Tel Aviv)


Posted by LegoBatman here











Posted by Kalamai here











Posted by dark_shadow1 here


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^
Another shot of Beyond Tower posted by E.Abramovich here

(more pix immediately above)










Image link : https://scontent.fuio5-1.fna.fbcdn....=78654a58fe65352074f42176b871783c&oe=60A2D1BB


----------



## toxtethogrady

So that's three supertalls going up at the same time?


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^ Correct, the other 2 supertalls are Azrieli Spiral Tower and ToHa II.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Amot Bnei Brak, aka Lehi Complex | Allied Real Estate Ltd.; Amot Investments Ltd. | 42 FL; 37 FL | ?? M | U/C

MYS Architects

Location:
Bnei Brak, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)


Posted by FelixMadero here

Lehi Complex

Located in the Hayarkon Park area as a design and planning anchor, this office project is characterized by its commercial designation.

The compound includes 2 office towers, the first 42 floors and the second 37 floors. Both have 2 commercial floors and 2 technical roof floors. Innovation is expressed in the all zone elevator method and a double curtain wall with rounded glass corners.

Changing floor sizes that create a sense of ‘surfing’ towards Hayarkon Park, will mark the project as innovative and promising.

Source


----------



## Hebrewtext

toxtethogrady said:


> So that's three supertalls going up at the same time?


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hebrewtext said:


>


...(("going up at the same time")) he meant, like what has a visibly dynamic under construction site, and NOT how many Israeli supertalls are proposed or U/C at the moment...lol.. understanding English skills much?....lol
But, a nice diagram, whatsoever. Love you Tel Aviv.The best city in the Middle East, according to me and most likely the rational, progressively thinking and ultra-liberal/ OR just moderate liberal minded majority in here as well🤘👍💎🌈


----------



## Hebrewtext

dah ... of course he meant U.C , but that was an opportunity to show also the future ones.


----------



## Downroot

You can't really treat proposals as if those will be the future towers to be built. they might be, but plenty of towers get proposed without ever being built (or something gets built on the plot, but with a different design and height).


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hebrewtext said:


> dah ... of course he meant U.C , but that was an opportunity to show also the future ones.


Hmmmmm,nothing duh about it(from your case),because then we would have known that, too,when you wrote it, and laid out that you were about to show beyond of what been asked for? Yeah. But, ok for the extra necessary ,yet unnecessary great detail worthy to still get my like as you have seen. Moreover, he might already have seen it before you did show it here for now 7 hours ago. Well, who knows that in the first place until he says/confirms it himself soon enough (I suppose), too? I'm just saying.. Good that that has been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose...
Anyways, updates time, I presume now, guys?👍✌🌈💎


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yitzhak Sadeh CBD*

I'm playing catch-up so I'm probably missing some stats on this huge development. At least 13 towers are planned, with more likely to follow. 5 are topping out now and at least one is in advanced planning.

Acro tower | 141m | T/O
Alpha tower | 141m | T/O
Sky Tower | 31 fl | T/O
Rubinstein Twins | 2X33 FL | T/O
YBox HaMasger | 33 fl | Prop


Development Companies:
Acro Real Estate
City Boy
The Phoenix Holdings Ltd.
Yuvalim
Shabbat Moshe
Ybox
Sky

Architects:
MYS Architects and others










Source

Posted by yoshi1710 here, here, here and here

Acro Tower









Alpha Tower (left), Rubinstein Twins (centre), Sky Tower (right)


















*
















*

YBox HaMasger
*







*



















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Global Towers | 32 + 36 fl (125+140m) | 1 Completed; 1 Proposed

Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

architects: MYS architects

Posted by erelherzog here





















Posted by avivster here


----------



## Elkhanan1

BSR CITY | 4 x 32 fl | T/O

Location: Petach Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Yashar Architects

Posted by erelherzog here























































Posted by avivster here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< MORE NEW PROJECTS ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE*



LYFE Towers | 2 x 40 FL; 1 x 50 FL | U/C; Prop

Location: Bnei Brak, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Posted by erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Park Bavli | 4x 150 m | 4 x 44 Fl | 1 Completed, 1 U/C

Architects:
Gal Nauer Architects
Moshe Tzur Architects and Town Planners Ltd

Posted by omriw here



















Posted by erelherzog here


----------



## Akai

🇮🇱


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^ It seems like that footage was taken last year, maybe during the first lockdown. A lot of the buildings under construction in the video are substantially or fully complete now.


----------



## Elkhanan1

WIX Campus | Canada Israel | 7 x 13 FL | U/C 
+ Blue Tower 80 fl | 310 m | Prop

Architect:
Moshe Tzur

Posted by Ynhockey here










Posted by Asherwhitee here










Posted by avivster here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tozeret Ha'Aretz, aka ToHa | Amot | 27 FL & 75 FL | 110 m & 337 m | Completed & Prep 

Architect:
Ron Arad

Posted by yoshi1710 here










Posted by Highway 401 here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Posted by phozon here* 

F*rom left to right:

Yizthak Sadeh CBD
Acro tower (office) | 31 FL | 141m | T/O
Rubinstein Twins (office) | 2 x 33 FL | 14? m | T/O

Also, Sitona'i Market Tower III (residential) | 40 FL | 144 m | U/C

Also, Tel Aviv LRT Red Line U/C


----------



## Elkhanan1

B Towers (mixed-use) | 30 FL & 45 FL | 120 M & 150 M | U/C

Location:
Bat Yam, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Architect:
MYS Architects










































Source

Posted by mauzer1 here


----------



## Hebrewtext

Elkhanan1 said:


> Posted by phozon here*
> 
> F*rom left to right:
> 
> Yizthak Sadeh CBD
> Acro tower (office) | 31 FL | 141m | T/O
> Rubinstein Twins (office) | 2 x 33 FL | 14? m | T/O
> 
> Also, Sitona'i Market Tower III (residential) | 40 FL | 144 m | U/C
> 
> Also, Tel Aviv LRT Red Line U/C
> 
> View attachment 1451292



to show the proximity of Tel Aviv and Bat Yam

50 different municipalities compose Greater TA area.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Azrieli Center Spiral Tower | Azrieli Group | 90 FL | 336 M | U/C

Architect:
KPF Architects
Moshe Tzur Architects


Posted by soupalmonds here

Seems the installation of the inner slurry walls was completed ahead of schedule. The bentonite tanks, the hydro-mill cutter and the silos are all gone. Now the (sub)contractor has resumed the excavation work again. I think there're approximately two more underground floors to dig before this stage is over.



















Posted by yoshi1710 here
























Source


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Leumi /Carousel tower | 40fl | 150m | prop.*

Location:
Tel Aviv south

Architect:
Yashar / D-BLK Architects

Area:
38,500 sqm

Use:
Mixed Use Residential












avivster said:


> TEL AVIV
> 
> *Leumi Tower*
> (Acro Group + Israel-Canada Group on Leumi HQ)
> 40 FL
> Permits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New 35-40 floor tower on Bank Leumi HQ Building*
> 
> Canada-Israel group and Acro group bought the 5 floor Leumi HQ Building
> on 34 Yehuda Halevi Street for 277 million shekels ($77 million).
> They plan a new 35-40 floors tower, Bank Leumi will rent back for 3 years
> until they purchase or build new headquarters.
> 
> *אקרו שותפה לרכישת בניין לאומי*
> תהיה בעלת 50% בעסקה, לצד חברת ישראל-קנדה התוכנית: לבנות מגדל משרדים בן 40-35 למשרדים
> ודירות יוקרה הבנק ישכור את הבניין מהקונים בחוזה לשנתיים עם אופציה לעוד שנה האם ישומר הבניין ההיסטורי
> חברת אקרו נדל"ן שותפה עם ישראל-קנדה בעסקה, שבה ירכשו את בניין הסניף הראשי של
> בנק לאומי, רחוב יהודה הלוי 34 בתל אביב. שתי החברות יחד ישלמו 277 מיליון שקל.









































*







*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*2 X One World towers | 40fl | 150m | prop.*

Location:
Tel Aviv south east enterance

Architect:
D-BLK Architects

Area:
130,000 sqm

Use:
Mixed Use ,Office ,Hotel , Public area.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*WIX Campus: 3 x 13 FL U/C + Blue Tower 80 fl | 310 m | 1017 ft | App*

location : Unitzman 2 Rd. , Gelilot junction north TA

Use : Commercial , Office, Public area.

Developer :Canada Israel Group.

Architecture : Moshe Zur Arch.

Area : 60,000 square meters plot

Built Area :Total space 102,800 sqm.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Alpha Tower | 34 FL | T/O*

area: 23,000 sqr.m.
Mixed usage of hotel and residential apartments.
Part of the Aluf Sadeh compound (New "City" of Tel Aviv).

Developer :Acro Nadlan
Architect :YMS architects


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Park Bavli | 4x 150 m | 4 x 44 Fl | 1 Completed, 1 U/C * right pic

*Bavli Beresheet Tower | 45 fl | 168m | U/C* left pic


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| One tower | 36Fl | 160m | U/C*


Developer :Rogovin group and Acro group

Architect : Moshe Zur

Location : Ramat Gan Abba Hillel Rd.

site:
One Tower by Rogovin Acro


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Icon Tower | 30 fl | 130 m | U.C*

Developer : B.S.R Group

Architect : B.L.K Arch.

Location : Ramat Gan Bursa area. 

Area : 50,000 sqm

Use : office








































TechArchitect said:


> View attachment 1288859


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Toha by Ron Arad | 337m & 110m | 1033ft & 360ft | 75fl Prep & 27fl Completed*

Developer : Amot invest . Gev Yam Group. 

Architecture : Ron Arad, Yashar Arch.

Use : office , mixed use.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Da Vinci Towers | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O*




erelherzog said:


> *12.04.21*
> I really love how this tower is turning out. The renders really didn't do it justice... I especially love the office building which completes the "block" (unlike many towers in Israel which just have empty spaces around them and between the buildings...). The front it presents to Da Vinci st. is incredible (second image and last image)
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 1349061
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349064
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349066
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349067
> *





erelherzog said:


> 05.05.21
> 
> View attachment 1458835
> 
> 
> View attachment 1458837
> 
> 
> View attachment 1458842
> 
> 
> View attachment 1458844


by noatomin on Instegram


__
http://instagr.am/p/COzshBvsyrt/


----------



## Hebrewtext

CTBUH : 

*Best Tall Building Awards: Function
Overall Category Winner:

| Toha by Ron Arad | 337m & 110m | 1033ft & 360ft | 75fl Prep & 27fl Completed* 


2021 Best Tall Building Worldwide and 26 Category Winners Awarded by CTBUH | 2021 Tall + Urban Innovation Conference


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Basel Square Hotel & Residance*

Developer : White City Buildings , the JTLV2 Fund and Isrotel Ltd. 
Architect : Gidi Bar Orian Arch. 
Interior Design : Baranowitz Kronenberg Arch.
Use : 130 hotel rooms , 13 large apartments
Location : Basel Square ,the old north .


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Ritz Carlton on Rothschild | 162m | 551ft | 42fl | U/C*

Developer : Migdal Ins. Group , Tidhar Group LTD.
Architect : Rani Ziss Arch.
Preservation Architect : Amnon Bar Or Arch.
Use : 168 hotel rooms , 72 apartments
Location : Rothschild Boulevard - 




































































JuanDavidG said:


> View attachment 1237708
> View attachment 1237709


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^ Which version? The first one or the second, glassy one?


----------



## FelixMadero

^^ First.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Okay. I prefer the first version.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 45 fl; 2 x 162 m ) | U/C

Posted by Itay here










Posted by erelherzog here




























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Azrieli Center Spiral Tower | Azrieli Group | 90 FL | 336 M | U/C

Architect:
KPF Architects
Moshe Tzur Architects

Posted by erelherzog here



















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Kikar Ha'Medina Towers | MYS Architects | 3 X 40 fl; 3 x 155m | Prep


Posted by JuanDavidG here














































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Raoul Wallenberg 16 | Tidhar Group; YBOX | Auerbach Halevy Architects; BLK Architects & Town Planners | 18 FL | U/C

Ramat HaChayal IT Zone, Tel Aviv


Posted by erelherzog here























































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

BSR Sarona | BSR Group | Moshe Tzur Architects & Town Planners | 3 x 40 fl | 3 x 146 m | U/C

Posted by booboomoneta here











Posted by soupalmonds here




















Source


----------



## Hebrewtext

from right to left :

* | Da Vinci Towers | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O*

*| Temech 1 Hakirya Tower | 40-50 fl | m | U/C*

*| Landmark towers (formerly Arania Towers Sharona lot 7 tower, 2 x 162m ) | 45fl | U/C 

| BSR Sarona, formerly United Sarona | 3x146m | 3x40 fl | U/C*

* | Sitonai Market Towers | 160 m | 4 x 48 FL | 2 Completed, 2 U/C*

*| Azrieli Center "Spiral" tower (former "Ellipse", Yediot Tower) | 336m, 1102ft | 90 fl | U/C

| Azrieli Town | 50 & 40 fl | 175 & 156m | 573 & 515f | Office tower Completed Residential U/C*

*| We TLV | 110 m | 30 FL completed +12 FL U/C*

* | Arlozorov Young Towers | 170m, 150m | 47 + 41 FL | T/O*

*NTA | Tel Aviv LRT | Red Line | U/C*

+ other

High View on Google


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Waldorf Astoria Hotel | 17 fl | m | prep.*



Developer : Waldorf Astoria Hotels Group , Henry Taic

Architect : Moshe Tzur Architects



600 rooms hotel
area : 34,000 sqm
and 3,000 sqm retail


we will wait for a better render
































@avigiladphoto


----------



## Elkhanan1

Dizengoff Hotel 221 | Israel Levi Real Estate Initiative | Bar Orian Architects | 7 Floors | U/C

Mixed-Use Hotel / Residential

Posted by ronydimebag here










































































Source: Bar Orian


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tel Aviv-Yafo Municipal Tower | 22 FL | U/C


Posted by FelixMadero here










Posted by Ynhockey here 

Source: Erez Kahan Engineering on Facebook










Posted by avivster here


----------



## Ynhockey

With the release of the new 2021 orthophoto on the Tel Aviv GIS site, I thought I'd mark all supertalls that have a chance of being built or started before 2030 in Israel. All of the projects except one can be seen in this relatively small area.

The projects are:

ToHa 2 – 337 m, U/C
Azrieli Spiral Tower – 336 m, U/C
Beyond by Tidhar (Giv'atayim) – 308 m, U/C
Tower 120 (Ramat Gan) – 520 m + another supertall, approved by local committee
Bein Arim Tower – ~380 m, approved by local committee, with the city being the sole landowner
Keren HaKirya Complex – 320 m, approved
Egged Tower – the first supertall to actually be approved in Israel, way back before 9/11 put a stop to the plans. The developer is currently proposing a 245 m tower, but this developer is known for asking for significant changes in the last minute, usually for more floors. It seems unlikely that they'll pass up building a supertall in a lot where it was already planned.
Tel Aviv 2000 – a complex with many towers including one supertall, approved as part of the last master plan. No concrete plans for the tower have been drafted, however.

Legend:
Blue: U/C
Green: Approved
Red: Proposed or approved a really long time ago


----------



## Hebrewtext

Park Yarkon by R Igor, on Flickr

Park Yarkon by R Igor, on Flickr

Park Yarkon by R Igor, on Flickr

Park Yarkon by R Igor, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| Keren HaKirya Towers | 340m | 1115ft | 80 fl , 50 fl , 2X45 fl | App*


from A.I Architects

Keren Hakirya Master Plan

*The Keren HaKirya complex sits on a 38 Dunam site in the center of Tel Aviv's business district. It's 460,000 square meter built area is distributed over 80 and 50 story commercial towers, two 45 story residential towers, as well as a shopping complex at and above street level, and subterranean multilevel parking. 
The scale of this project is unprecedented in Israel as are its planning and logistics.*


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Argaman Tower | Hachsharat HaYeshuv | Bar Levi Dayan Architects | 51 FL | 200 M | U/C*

location : Bnei Brak, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Posted by booboomometa here


----------



## FelixMadero

Next page.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Hebrewtext said:


> *| Waldorf Astoria Hotel | 17 fl | m | prep.*
> 
> 
> 
> Developer : Waldorf Astoria Hotels Group , Henry Taic
> 
> Architect : Moshe Tzur Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 600 rooms hotel
> area : 34,000 sqm
> and 3,000 sqm retail
> 
> 
> we will wait for a better render


*The Curio Collection by Hilton and LXR Hotels & Resorts*
Curio 401 Rooms + LXR 176 Rooms = 577 Rooms | 21 Floors | PROPOSED

The two hotels will share the same building, which will be divided internally.

*Globes: Hilton to build two new Tel Aviv hotels*


----------



## Elkhanan1

*G City | Gazit Globe | Moshe Tzur Architects | 32 FL | ?? M | U/C*

1 of 4 towers planned for Cinema City in Rishon LeTziyyon, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Mixed-use office/hotel

Posted by Towerdefence here










Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Da Vinci Towers | Israel Canada | Yashar Architects | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O

Posted by erelherzog here











Post by Ynhockey here


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| the 1000 compound master plan | App. / Prep. 

and the Rishon LeZ’ion Gate project *

Location : Rishon LeZ’ion north west (south Greater TA).
Program: Commercial, Business, Housing, Public Transportation, Public Park.
Client: Rishon Le`Zion Municipality
Area: 500,000 sqm
Architects : Knafo Klimor Architects.

The “Rishon Ayalon” project in its unique location on the Ayalon route and Moshe Dayan route will constitute the natural and significant connection between Rishon LeZion East – the historic city, and Rishon LeZion West – the new city facing the sea. This project seeks to utilize a significant land reserve that is located over a major transportation area, a place characterized with the highest accessibility in Israel which includes access to: Israel Railways, Light Rail (the red and green lines) Ayalon Route, Route 4, and Route 431. The high transport access to the site creates a unique opportunity, connecting both parts of the city and creating a new, innovative and technological urban outlook, which includes significant green qualities. Thus, it will be possible to establish a modern employment center of several office towers totaling about half a million square meters, which will allow employment for about 30,000 people, a business tourism hotel that will serve the hundreds of offices and establishments on site, as well as a commercial and cultural center, which are immediately integrated with the Railway station on site. The “Rishon Ayalon” offers green park spaces for recreation and sport that are used to connect the two parts of the city while in complete separation from motor traffic.


----------



## Abendrot

Puh Tel Aviv has some really great projects but this one looks very uninspired and reminds me of cities like Astana or Baku. Very outdated.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*| the 1000 compound master plan | App. / Prep.

and the Rishon LeZ’ion Gate project*

Location : Rishon LeZ’ion north west (south Greater TA).
Program: Commercial, Business, Housing, Public Transportation, Public Park.
Client: Rishon Le`Zion Municipality
Area: 500,000 sqm
Architects : Rishon LeZ’ion Gate project Knafo Klimor Architects


----------



## Ecopolisia

Abendrot said:


> Puh Tel Aviv has some really great projects but this one looks very uninspired and reminds me of cities like Astana or Baku. Very outdated.


Can you define "outdated" in your very weirdly put book, if that what you see as?...I would live on Mars and writing this down right now from there,if that was the case....LOL...

When that said I would rather say cliché-like ,even Baku or Astana for that matter don't have a plethora of thoes erindringer of neo-futuristic buildings,but they sure got some very few to start with,but not in a mega project form or not that tall on average.And, with not with that very long skybridge on one of them amongst many on top of that..I think you should take that into account as well...just saying.. ✌💎🌈


----------



## Elkhanan1

Abendrot said:


> Puh Tel Aviv has some really great projects but this one looks very uninspired and reminds me of cities like Astana or Baku. Very outdated.


I'm sure those buildings are just placeholders. I doubt any of them are final designs.


----------



## Soriehlam

Ecopolisia said:


> Can you define "outdated" in your very weirdly put book,if thatwhat you see is that?...


Well, the "turning torso" style is pretty outdated in my book. A mannerism that has had its heyday, but now looks so.. 2000's-ish.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Soriehlam said:


> Well, the "turning torso" style is pretty outdated in my book. A mannerism that has had its heyday, but now looks so.. 2000's-ish.


Hmm,yeah I still rather say cliché-like in there has simply not be much time being passed on to officially say it's downright outdated as the conventional designs,as international style,medieval age style, baroque style or art deco amd neo-gothic for that matter.I suppose is still kinda ummqture to downright call a outdated classic or ancient design, and on.top of that many of these (And,I bet these Israeli ones are sure going to be as we have experienced with other recently built ones with equally heights as well)still got up to date top quality facades/claddings..yeah.🤷😅✌💎🌈


----------



## toxtethogrady

Abendrot said:


> Puh Tel Aviv has some really great projects but this one looks very uninspired and reminds me of cities like Astana or Baku. Very outdated.


I was going to say it got lost on its way to Shenzhen...


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^ People, those buildings are just placeholders. They're not the final designs.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Spiral Tower, Azrieli Center | Azrieli Group LTD | KPF; Moshe Tzur Architects, | 90 FL; 336 M | U/C

Posted by Asherwhitee here

Source: Aviv Alush's IG



















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

New proposal behind the beachfront on HaYarkon St. The developer seems to be ICR (Israel Canada REM). More details to follow. 

Posted by leonid2k2 here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 45 fl; 2 x 162 m ) | U/C

Posted by leonid2k2 here










Posted by erelherzog here




























Source










Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 45 fl; 2 x 162 m ) | U/C*

Posted by Elv3nking here

Photo by Eyal Hershtik, 
fb: Facebook



















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Project name?? | Levinsky-Ofer; Maimon Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | ?? FL; ?? M | Prop

Location: Ramat Gan (Boursa District), Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metro)

Mixed-use: Residential/Office/Commercial
"Vacate & Build" scheme replacing 15 old buildings
550 housing units, including 177 replacement units for the demolished buildings
20000 m of office/commercial space



















Source

Current condition:









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Beyond Tower | Barely Levitzky Kassif Architects; Ranni Ziss Architects | 308 m | 70 FL, 50 FL | U/C*

Location:
Givatayim, Gush Dan (across the Ayalon corridor from Tel Aviv)

Posted by TechArchitect here



















Posted by dark_shadow1 here









Posted by Kalamai here


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Bnei Brak BBC area

| Argaman tower, frmr ILDC 3 | 51 fl | 200m | U/C

| Dan Center (BBC Central Tower) | 187.5m | 44 fl | U/C* 

*| LYFE Towers, fmr Dan Towers | 2 x 40 fl | 155m-175m | T/O

| LYFE Towers, fmr Dan Towers | 1 x 50 fl | 200 m | U/C* 

photos Gal Fridman on Google 
Contributions by Gal Fridman



















* Left - Bnei Brak BBC area ....................... Right - One tower | 36Fl | 160m | U/C Ramat Gan *


----------



## Elkhanan1

*EXchange | Azorim | MYS Architects | 60 fl Residential; 50 fl Office | 220 m; 215 m | U/C
Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)*

Posted by erelherzog here



















*







*

Posted by Highway 401 here

*







*


----------



## Downroot

Elkhanan1 said:


> *EXchange | Azorim | MYS Architects | 59 fl Residential; 49 fl Office | 216 m; 148 m | U/C
> Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)*
> 
> Posted by erelherzog here


Those are not the right heights. You can see in the render that the buildings are not 68M different in height, and a 59 floor residential and 49 floor office building won't be that different either.


----------



## FelixMadero

Impressive!


----------



## Hebrewtext

by Max Pesahovich / FB


----------



## Hebrewtext

200 towers built , 100 U.C

left to right
Ramat Gan | One Tower | 160 m | 36 fl | T/O
Givatayim | Hi Tower | 220m | 60 FL | U/C



















left to right
Ramat Gan | Icon Tower | 30 fl | 130 m | u/c
Tel Aviv | Park Bavli | 4 x 150 m | 4 x 44 fl | 1 Completed, 1 T/O
Tel Aviv | Bavli Beresheet Tower | 45 fl | 168m | U/C












Ynhockey said:


> A great new video by Israel on My Way 4K:


----------



## Hebrewtext

200 towers built , 100 U.C

Tel Aviv | The Upper House | 2 x 32 FL | U/C


----------



## Tone Volume

As I scrolled the last two pages of this thread, I had a feeling that Tel Aviv has the best skyline in the world.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Tone Volume said:


> As I scrolled the last two pages of this thread, I had a feeling that Tel Aviv has the best skyline in the world.


Kind of overrated (and, farfetched) said by you in a non-universal/non-objective subjective way(but again that's acceptable of course, IF you just think that for some unknown and non-elaborated reason).I'm just saying🤷‍♂️😁

Nevertheless, then yeah sure the skyline have become really attractive and great than never before in its own NATIONAL and in fact also REGIONAL context and it wouldn't be an overestimation to declare or conclude that its skyline is as equally as good/attractive/magnificent as the current skyline of Dubai/OR in fact slightly lesser magnificent/extraordinary than Dubai's skyline (at least for the time being. I or in fact we should wait for this lovely major city's taller proposals to be fully completed, too, but there Dubai won't give up on that as well ,when it comes to its own future taller and well-designed ,but occasionally bad-façade-quality-appealing proposals and that goes to its latest fully built buildings(i.e. Dubai's occasionally bad-façade quality for its buildings on average) ,too , I can tell you that much) and solidly and generally slightly better than Riyadh's, Abu Dhabi's, Istanbul's and Doha's overall skyline.

But, on the other hand its average façade of the city's average building it has in term of façade quality(i.e. usage of façade materials) are sure better than all of the regional cities', incl. Dubai's, average buildings, as I also more or less indicated above in this reply of mine.

What I described or explained so far is merely all taken into account in an architectural perspective in general of course.
And, shouldn't be confused or exchanged in term of its tech/innovation, military,(in term of general safety of the city then I certainly don't have any high likelihood to be certain) AND value politics, because THEN it would most certainly be Tel Aviv (My most favorite Middle Eastern city for mostly those reasons BTW) by a mediocre to huge margin compared to its neighboring cities.

"Mediocre" for Istanbul and "huge" for the rest of them that I mentioned above(again in general), just to be even more specific and concrete..lol..

Good that that have been settled down and clarified, I suppose🤷‍♂️😗😅👍🤘✌💎🌈


----------



## Tone Volume

Ecopolisia said:


> Kind of overrated (and, farfetched) said by you in a non-universal/non-objective subjective way(but again that's acceptable of course, IF you just think that for some unknown and non-elaborated reason).I'm just saying🤷‍♂️😁





Ecopolisia said:


> Kind of overrated (and, farfetched) said by you in a non-universal/non-objective subjective way(but again that's acceptable of course, IF you just think that for some unknown and non-elaborated reason).I'm just saying🤷‍♂️😁
> 
> Nevertheless, then yeah sure the skyline have become really attractive and great than never before in its own NATIONAL and in fact also REGIONAL context and it wouldn't be an overestimation to declare or conclude that its skyline is as equally as good/attractive/magnificent as the current skyline of Dubai/OR in fact slightly lesser magnificent/extraordinary than Dubai's skyline


I can't always explain why I like something. But this is what I can say for sure:
1) In terms of quality, Tel Aviv's skyline beats Dubai hands down.
2) I don't like Dubai's skyline. Though very tall, It has many ugly buildings.
3) I don't like skyscrapers that look like sticks.
4) I find it more impressive when skyscrapers are scattered around the city than when they are placed in one cluster highly contrasting in height with the rest of the city.
5) For me, height is not the most important thing that makes a skyline impressive.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Tone Volume said:


> I can't always explain why I like something. But this is what I can say for sure:
> 1) In terms of quality, Tel Aviv's skyline beats Dubai hands down.
> 2) I don't like Dubai's skyline. Though very tall, It has many ugly buildings.
> 3) I don't like skyscrapers that look like sticks.
> 4) I find it more impressive when skyscrapers are scattered around the city than when they are placed in one cluster highly contrasting in height with the rest of the city.
> 5) For me, height is not the most important thing that makes a skyline impressive.


Yeah,not in a global scale in the very top spots/ranks in ((its general)) architectural perspective.Sure we now can be agree on that by now.But,when that said then yeah sure to what I also mostly indicated or pointed out in my previous reply where that it would be most likely or certainly for it - this lovely city and its average buildings in term of facade quality - to be so in a regional context, therefore also in comparison to Dubai's ((average)) built building's facade quality.Goodie👍✌🌈💎


----------



## FelixMadero

Give 5 more years and Tel Aviv will have a world class skyline.


----------



## Ecopolisia

FelixMadero said:


> Give 5 more years and Tel Aviv will have a world class skyline.


Sure,indeed.Agree,but still wouldn't THE best one(or.be at top 5), simply because of the already world class major cities around the world still developing them further on in a mediocre fast to rapidly fast rate ,facade quality wise, quantity wise, design wise and vertically.We just need that said to be more universally objective, non-one-sided-ultranationalistic REALISTIC/realible,empirically observing and just more analytical/statistical,yeah.
That of course goes to this magnificent and beautiful major city's worldwide "sister" (in term of urbanization, built and up-coming development, area size and pop. etc.etc.)cities btw,too.More lovely updates of it,instead,folks?Hebrewtext?😉✌👍🌈


----------



## Hebrewtext

it is already today one of the largest extensive skylines , if compared without including the giant Asian ones.

within the next 5 -10 years Tel Aviv will climb to the* 4th place* replacing Chicago ( without many U.C projects )


by number of 100+ m towers :

1.São Paulo

2.New York

3.Toronto

4.Chicago

5.Panama city

6.Moscow

7.Tel Aviv metro 

8.Melbourne

9.Sydney

10.Miami

11.Mexico city


----------



## Ecopolisia

Hebrewtext said:


> it is already today one of the largest extensive skylines , if compared without including the giant Asian ones.
> 
> within the next 5 -10 years Tel Aviv will climb to the* 4th place* replacing Chicago ( without many U.C projects )
> 
> 
> by number of 100+ m towers :
> 
> 1.São Paulo
> 
> 2.New York
> 
> 3.Toronto
> 
> 4.Chicago
> 
> 5.Panama city
> 
> 6.Moscow
> 
> 7.Tel Aviv metro
> 
> 8.Melbourne
> 
> 9.Sydney
> 
> 10.Miami
> 
> 11.Mexico city


Sure,but again it's just sheer numbers or quantity.
There's simply just way more into to it than that for me an excellent major city/urbanization(and,all major Asian cities have that btw,other than Tokyo that has it in its full scale.However,it just need more verticality there or slightly more quantity,which Xi-chinese cities which simply don't possess the well-organized and quality urbanization in its full scale and on average facade quality on their average buildings like Tokyo has today and have had for decades now, but that's all about for it.Just to point that out right away as well),more criteria to make an Alpha+ (only two major cities are that or some even fewer also globally well-known ones with also.highly ranked alpha + ,etc.,etc.) global level city(significant terms from wiki,that do only incl. architecture and its own criteria for a city to make it world-class outstanding in the top spots).Good that that have been settled down and clarified once for all, I suppose.
Any lovely updates of super lovely Tel Aviv,instead,Hebrewtext?🙂😉👍


----------



## Hebrewtext

samirsmier_aerial_photography on instagram


----------



## nukey

Check out this range of products celebrating Tel Aviv’s incomparable Azrieli Center: Pomo Icons


----------



## nukey

Check out this range of products celebrating the iconic Opera Tower on Tel Aviv’s sea front… Pomo Icons


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Giva'atayim -Ramat Gan -Bnei Brak 

Givatayim | Beyond (formerly Eurokom) Tower | 308 m | 70 FL, 50 FL | U/C
Givatayim | Hi Tower | 220m | 60 FL | U/C
Givatayim | Rubinstein Tower | 173 m | 40 fl | U/C
Ramat Gan | One Tower | 160 m | 36 fl | T/O 
RAMAT GAN | EXchange frmr Elite tower | 59 fl Residential, 49 fl Office | 199.5 m & 197 m | U/C
Bnei Brak | 7 Stars tower, frmr Argaman Tower / ILDC 3 | 51 fl | 200 m | T/O 
Bnei Brak | Lehi Complex (frmr Amot Bnei Brak) | 42 FL, 37 FL | U/C
Bnei Brak | Dan Center (BBC Central Tower) | 187m | 44 fl | T/O

and others *



Ynhockey said:


> *December 28:*
> View attachment 2559752


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Bnei Brak | Reisdor Towers| m | fl | prop*

developer: Reisdor comp.


----------



## Hebrewtext

פארק הירקון by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


פארק הירקון by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


מרינה תל אביב by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Bnei Brak | Lehi Complex (frmr Amot Bnei Brak) | 42 FL, 37 FL | U/C*


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Duo Tel Aviv | Africa Israel Residential | Yashar Architects | 2 x 53 fl | 194 m / 636 ft | U/C*




























































*Posted by @leonid2k2 here*


----------



## Hebrewtext

madmax1982 said:


> Then, Wikipedia's list of >100m built have a huge lack :
> List of tallest buildings in Tel Aviv - Wikipedia
> List of tallest buildings in Israel - Wikipedia


indeed so

from Emporis ( but you have to open each of the 70 cities of the metropolitan area separately ,( don't forget the ~ height shown on later pages) 
https://www.emporis.com/country/100066/israel



all metropolitan cities :
200 towers built
100 U.C
250 approved

Azrieli spiral at the center


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hebräischer Text said:


> Tel Aviv area holds more towers
> 
> than London + Paris area + Frankfurt alles zusammen ....


Numbers of 100 meters

London =100 built, 22 U/C
Paris = 86 built, 5 U/C
Frankfurt = 38 built, 6 U/C 
*Total: 224 built, 33 U/C*


----------



## Hebrewtext

my point people don't get the proportions of the center of the fastest growing developed country . ( population ,tech ,economy).


watch that Emporis lists the different Zones Clichy-Batignolles  , Front de Seine  , Gare de Lyon  , Paris Rive Gauche  
and Boroughs together with Paris itself all 33 towers.
and stylish La Défense zone separately with 41 towers 
+several more in the outer cities 
* 
*


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Givatayim | Beyond (formerly Eurokom) Tower | 308 m 210m | 70 FL, 50 FL | U/C*

Devevloper : Tidhar comp.

Architect : D BLK Architects

Use : mixed use

*Givatayim | Hi Tower | 220m | 60 FL | T/O*



yoshi1710 said:


> How tall this is gonna be ? Looks much taller than 220m
> View attachment 2630346
> View attachment 2630349


----------



## Elkhanan1

*H Shadal Tower | Hagag Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | ? m | 40 FL | Prep








*
Posted by @erelherzog here








Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Exchange Triangle | Israel Canada | D BLK Architects | 3 x ??? fl | Approved*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv Metro
> 
> Hebrew name: Mehshulash HaBursa
> 
> Looks like this will be Israel's 4th supertall. More details to follow.
> 
> Posted by Asherwhitee here and here
> 
> View attachment 2341477
> 
> 
> View attachment 2341541
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2341525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2341528


New rendering from Israel Canada's Instagram Stories, posted by @miloss26 here


----------



## Ynhockey

madmax1982 said:


> Then, Wikipedia's list of >100m built have a huge lack :
> List of tallest buildings in Tel Aviv - Wikipedia
> List of tallest buildings in Israel - Wikipedia


I maintain the main list (for Israel), and sometimes update the Tel Aviv list.
As others have mentioned, these lists are for 120+ m towers.
This is precisely because there are too many 100+ m to list, if anyone wants the lists to be realistically maintainable.
Practically every new residential complex / "micro-neighborhood" in large Israeli cities includes at least one 100+ m tall tower, for example in Netanya, Petah Tikva, Ashdod and now even Jerusalem. Sometimes these come in groups of 3, 4 or even 6 – and they're usually standard residential blocks with few distinctive features.
I believe there are more towers in the 100–119 m range than 120+ m, across Israel as a whole.
However, I have begun creating articles for some other cities, which do include these towers. For example: List of tallest buildings in Ramat Gan - Wikipedia
For the Tel Aviv area, you can also consult this map I made and am still maintaining: Tel Aviv Area Projects - Google My Maps


----------



## Hebrewtext

left to right
*Bnei Brak | Dan Center (BBC Central Tower) | 187m | 44 fl | T/O* 
*Bnei Brak | 7 Stars tower, frmr Argaman Tower / ILDC 3 | 51 fl | 200 m | T/O*
*Bnei Brak | Lehi Complex (frmr Amot Bnei Brak) | 42 FL, 37 FL | T/O*


----------



## Hebrewtext

and ? that is the reality in other cities also

37 buildings out of the 100 in London height 100m-120m 

41 buildings out of the 75 in Paris area height 100m-120m


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yoseftal Masterplan | PROP*

Location: Holon, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan Area)

New master plan for the area around Yoseftal Station (Israel Rail) and future metro stations, on the Holon side of the highway

Source: Yoseftal – YASHAR Architects
































































Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*LXR Hotels & Resorts / Curio Collection by Hilton | Nahal Group; Hilton | Feigin Architects | 85 M | 23 FL | PREP*

Source: Feigin Architects

























Lower left (the "classic" Tel Aviv Hilton is at the upper right):








Source


----------



## Hebrewtext

Braillard said:


> Crazy growth !
> 
> Is there a map of all the projects somewhere on the internet ?
> 
> Such an impressive skyline already, but with what’s approved and yet to be built, it’ll really get a sense of unity, I feel.
> 
> What is the timeline for the Bursa Triangle ?


you can also use the Emporis map 
https://www.emporis.com/buildings/map#c=32.138674,34.855559&z=10


----------



## Hebrewtext

by EP photo drone / youtube


----------



## Elkhanan1

Hebrewtext said:


> *| Mandarin Oriental Hotel & Residences | SeaGate Real Estate LTD; Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group | Kohn Pederson Fox (KPF); Moshe Tzur Architects | 24 fl + 26 fl | 97m + 101m | U/C*
> 
> Interior design : Antonio Citterio Patricia Viel
> Michael Vincent Uy (MVUY)
> 
> 225 rooms hotel and 230 residential condominiums
> 
> by Viewpoint


More renderings from SeaGate Real Estate LTD, posted by @soupalmonds here

























West Tower

















East Tower








Posted by @erelherzog here









Posted by @Saturn here


----------



## Hebrewtext

*TEL AVIV | Azrieli Spiral Tower | 336m | 1120ft | 91 fl | U/C*

building site on the left


Dormarkuse/Insta


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Bnei Brak BBC area *



gillguy10 said:


> I walked around the BBC area for the first time in a long time.
> On the one hand, the construction is great, and a really smart solution for the cash-strapped city. On the other hand, I'm assuming that the municipality has no interest in improving the street-level experience. Overall though- very interesting experience, it felt like the densest hi-rise area in Israel thanks to it being a few blocks in each direction. At the same time, street-level experience was pretty lousy- cars everywhere, felt grimy. Looks best from a distance.
> 
> The area also made me consider Gush Dan's decentralized governance (it's made up of a bunch of small cities instead of being one large city called Tel Aviv, with the former cities being their own boroughs). I think a clear result is that instead of a concentrated, centralized skyline, the TLV area will look a lot more like Tokyo, with various clusters in different areas. There are pros and cons to both, but worth pointing it out. Imagine if Gush Dan had a single concentrated CBD.



by gillguy10


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv | ILDC Kalka Nimrodi Tower | 60 fl / 247 m, 15 fl / 56 m | Approved*


----------



## APOQUINDO

Great projects guys! Love the way the seashore is getting more density with midrise projects.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Gat Rimon Tower | YBOX | Moshe Tzur Architects | 40 fl | Prep*
> 
> Mixed-Use
> 
> View attachment 2601598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601614
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601617
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601620
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601628
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 2602248
> 
> Posted by @Downroot here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602242
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here*


New hi-res rendering posted by @tlv here. It's a gorgeous tower.








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Spiral Tower, Azrieli Center | Azrieli Group LTD | KPF; Moshe Tzur Architects, | 90 FL?; 336 M | U/C*
> 
> Posted by Asherwhitee here
> 
> Source: Aviv Alush's IG
> 
> View attachment 1744993
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745011
> 
> 
> Source


They're preparing the foundation raft.

(BTW, there's a question mark next to the floor-count because it's unclear how many floors the tower will have, because some of the floors are taller than average and because there's a complicated parapet at the top. The overall height of the tower is certain through. It's 336 M.)

















Posted by @soupalmonds here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page


Park Bavli; Bavli Beresheet | Tshuva Group | Gal Nauer Architects; Moshe Tzur Architects; MYS Architects | 4 x 44 FL; 45 FL | 4 x 150 M; 168 M | PREP; T/O; Complete (multi-phase)*


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*
> 
> View attachment 2606873
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2606883
> 
> 
> *Source: Tidhar*
> 
> View attachment 2606868
> 
> 
> *Posted by @erelherzog here*
> 
> View attachment 2606871
> 
> 
> *Posted by @soupalmonds here*
> 
> View attachment 2606909
> 
> 
> *Posted by @FelixMadero here*



Slow but steady progress on a very complicated site
























Postd by @maormp here


----------



## GeneratorNL

I love the fact that they choose to keep those historic buildings and just squeeze the tower in between them!


----------



## Hebrewtext

A VIEW TO TEL-AVIV by hedyelyakim, on Flickr


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Hebrewtext said:


> some of *Tel Aviv new projects * -most are approved ,some under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wholesale towers 4X160 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egged tower 245/280m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discount bank tower 140 m(added 12fl. to the ill.)under constraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renoult tower 210 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inter-National BankTower 130m under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> residential tower 150 m under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 residential towers inc.2 X yoo project 140m under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampa tower 244m











Revised Tel Aviv master plan allows 80-floor towers







en.globes.co.il


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Mandarin Oriental Hotel & Residences | SeaGate Real Estate LTD; Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group | Kohn Pederson Fox (KPF); Moshe Tzur Architects | 24 fl + 26 fl | 97m + 101m | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> More renderings from SeaGate Real Estate LTD, posted by @soupalmonds here
> View attachment 2680910
> 
> View attachment 2680914
> 
> View attachment 2680919
> 
> 
> West Tower
> View attachment 2680926
> 
> View attachment 2680927
> 
> 
> East Tower
> View attachment 2680928
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here
> 
> View attachment 2690557
> 
> Posted by @Saturn here











Posted by @Ynhockey here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> Slow but steady progress on a very complicated site
> View attachment 2993091
> 
> View attachment 2993092
> 
> View attachment 2993093
> 
> Postd by @maormp here


New renderings posted on Ziss Architects' website
















Posted by @soupalmonds here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *ToHa 2 by Ron Arad | Amot Investments; Gav-Yam | Ron Arad Architects; Yashar Architects | 291 M | 77 fl | U/C*
> 
> Unfortunately, ToHa 2 has been reduced to 291 M from 337 M. But the office market in Tel Aviv is so competitive, I'm optimistic more floors will be added during construction to bring the tower back to supertall status.
> View attachment 2978228
> 
> View attachment 2978229
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here
> 
> View attachment 2978233
> 
> View attachment 2978234
> 
> View attachment 2978236
> 
> Posted by @soupalmonds here
> 
> View attachment 2978237
> 
> Posted by @Slava16 here



















Posted by @booboomoneta here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Israel Canada House | Israel Canada Group | D-BLK Architects | 260 M | 55 FL | PREP*

Location: Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

































Source
















Posted by @JuanDavidG here
















Posted by @send2moran here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Aminadav Towers | Mivne Group | Kaiser Architects & Planners | 3 X 47 FL | ??? M | Approved*

Mixed-Use: office, retail, housing, affordable housing, heritage preservation








Source








Posted by @Asherwhitee here








Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Millennia Tower | Praszkowski Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 2 x 22 FL | T/O*
> 
> Location: Rishon LeZion, Tel Aviv Metropolitan Area
> 
> View attachment 2635991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635988
> 
> *Posted by @soupalmonds here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636023
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636027
> 
> *Posted by @erelherzog here*
> 
> View attachment 2636030
> 
> *Posted by @Elv3nking here
> 
> View attachment 2646921
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646925
> 
> Posted by @Techman1 here*












































Preparations for the new pedestrian bridge connecting the compound to the rail station








Posted by @Techman1 here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Discount Bank HQ Campus | ??? M | 8 - 10 FL | T/O*

Location: Rishon LeZion, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Headquarters for Discount Bank Israel, Credit Cards for Israel Ltd. (CAL) and Mercantile Discount Bank

I can't find the developer or architect involved in the project. I'll add that info if and when I get it.









Source








Source

Context








Source









High-performance curtain-wall cladding system
































Posted by @Techman1 here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 2 x 45 fl | 162 m | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 2853058
> 
> View attachment 2853061
> 
> View attachment 2853065
> 
> Posted by @FelixMadero here and here



























































Posted by @booboomoneta here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Sarona Hotel | NITSBA Group | MYS Architects | 163 M | 46 FL | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> Rendering of the façade treatment posted by @soupalmonds here
> View attachment 2830371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830381
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here
> View attachment 2830387
> 
> View attachment 2830390
> 
> View attachment 2830392
> 
> View attachment 2830394
> 
> Posted by @booboomoneta here from Ben Benyamin Barouch - Implementation Engineer at Electra
> View attachment 2835056
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here



























Posted by @booboomoneta here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

I am hoping this thing is not a phallus


Elkhanan1 said:


> *Sarona Hotel | NITSBA Group | MYS Architects | 163 M | 46 FL | U/C*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048873
> 
> View attachment 3048875
> 
> View attachment 3048878
> 
> Posted by @booboomoneta here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

I am hoping this thing is not a phallus.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Carasso-Vitania Complex | Carasso Real Estate; Vitania LTD | Yashar Architects | ??? M | ??? FL | PROP*

Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
































Source & Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Hebrewtext said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> * | EXchange frmr. Elite tower | 60 fl Residential , 50 fl Office | 220m & 215m | U/C*
> 
> 
> location : Ramat Gan Bursa area
> 
> Use : Commercial , Office, Residential.
> 
> Developer :Migdal insurance comp. Azorim comp.
> 
> Architecture : Y.M.S Arch.
> 
> 
> 
> * Home Page - exchange*











Posted by @MagicSpinner here


----------



## Hebrewtext

at the center

Givatayim | Hi Tower | 220m | 60 FL | T/O 

Givatayim | Rubinstein Tower | 173 m | 40 fl | U/C


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 2 x 45 fl | 162 m | U/C*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048761
> 
> View attachment 3048765
> 
> View attachment 3048768
> 
> View attachment 3048771
> 
> View attachment 3048772
> 
> View attachment 3048775
> 
> View attachment 3048777
> 
> Posted by @booboomoneta here











Posted by @booboomoneta here
















Posted by @yoshi1710 here
















Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*


*Carmelit Tower | Aviv Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | ??? M | 20 FL | PROP*
















































*Source*


----------



## Elkhanan1

Created and posted by @erelherzog here.

A (really) quick edit of the future of the Bursa district (Diamond Exchange) in the city of Ramat Gan, which neighbours Tel Aviv:


Today:










With all buildings currently in prep, U/C or T/O:










With all projects appd/planned (I'm sure I forgot a few)


----------



## Elkhanan1

*HaMa'ayan Tower | Sofer Ben Zur | Miloslavsky Architects | ??? M | 38 FL | PROP*

Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ben Gurion 12 - 18 | Miloslavsky Architects | ??? M | 40 FL | PROP*

Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Korazin Tower | Clal Insurance Group; Merom Oselka | Miloslavsky Architects | ???M | 40 fl | Approved*

Giv'atayim, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use (office, residential)

















































Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Paz Rama Tower | Paz Group | Miloslavsky Architects | ???M | 35 FL | PROP*

Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

































Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Hebrewtext said:


> *Bass tower | Doron & Oded Bass | Miloslavsky Architects | 55 FL | 200+ M | APPROVED*
> 
> Ramat Gan, Bursa district (Diamond Exchange), Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)











































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*7 Stars Tower | ILDC | Barre Levie Dayan Architects | 51 FL | 211 M | T/O*








Taken and posted by @Ynhockey here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Shlomo Sixt Towers | Shlomo Sixt | Miloslavsky Architects | 6 x 20-45 FL | PROP*

Petach Tikvah, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use: Residential, Assisted Living, Office, Hotel, Commercial






















































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*LYFE Towers | Ashtrom Group | MYS Architects | 2 x 155 M; 175 M | 2 x 40 FL; 44 FL | T/O; PROP*

Bnei Brak, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
































Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Beit Amot Mishpat | Tel Aviv Municipality; Amot Investments | ??? M | 45 FL | PROP*

Mixed-Use: Office, Residential, Heritage Preservation








Posted by @FelixMadero here

To be demolished:








Source


To be preserved, restored and connected to the new building with a glass atrium:








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *One Tower | Acro Real Estate; Rogovin Real Estate | Moshe Tzur Architects | 36Fl; 160m | T/O*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)
> View attachment 2715904
> 
> posted by @usuallyc here
> 
> View attachment 2715907
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog
> 
> View attachment 2715908
> 
> View attachment 2715909
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here



















Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

From our very own @erelherzog, the final version of his video on the urban renovations planned and/or underway as part of the "Shidrat HaKiryah" (City Spine) project, which is connected to Tel Aviv's upcoming LRT-Red Line.

In his own words:
_A year ago, I was hired by the city of Tel Aviv to create a CG video for the a large scale renovation of downtown. So I opened up Blender, and 64 versions later, after ~9 months of hard work, over a month of rendering and a project folder weighing 550GB - it's finally here!_


----------



## Elkhanan1

@erelherzog's evolving renderings of Tel Aviv's skyline posted here

It's great to see Tel Aviv growing quickly _and_ organically. It's not an "instant" city even though it's a relatively young city. It's a real place. Enjoy.

*2017*










*2022*










*2027*


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Daniel Tower | Yossi Avrahami | 102.5 M | 25 fl |PREP*
> 
> Not sure who the architect is
> 
> View attachment 2608049
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608050
> 
> 
> *Source: Sotheby's Israel*
> 
> View attachment 2608105
> 
> 
> *Posted by @erelherzog here*


Info posted by @soupalmonds here
6 floors podium
Half floor: technical
19 floors 54-70 apt units + hotel rooms
(plan should be approved at LPC meeting on 18/5)


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> Info posted by @soupalmonds here
> 6 floors podium
> Half floor: technical
> 19 floors 54-70 apt units + hotel rooms
> (plan should be approved at LPC meeting on 18/5)
> View attachment 3186797


Very Tel Aviv.


----------



## APOQUINDO

Amazing, Tel Aviv's waterfront is getting better every year with such a lot of modern mid rises


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Leumi Tower | Israel Canada Group | D-BLK Architects | ??? M | 40 FL | PROP























*
Source: D-BLK on Instagram


----------



## APOQUINDO

Looks like a Saha Hadid design


----------



## toxtethogrady

APOQUINDO said:


> Looks like a Saha Hadid design


I wasn't sure whether that or someone got inspiration from a crushed Juice-pak...


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*


*Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 2 x 45 fl | 162 m | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3118204
> 
> Posted by @booboomoneta here
> View attachment 3118210
> 
> View attachment 3118214
> 
> Posted by @yoshi1710 here
> View attachment 3118237
> 
> View attachment 3118239
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here



















































Posted by @~Omri~ here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Da Vinci Towers | Israel Canada | Yashar Architects | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 2863092
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here
> View attachment 2863093
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here
> View attachment 2863098
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here











































Posted by @~Omri~ here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Municipal Tower | City of Tel Aviv | Kolker, Kolker, Epstein Architects | 70 m | 20 FL | U/C*
*







*
*







*
























Source: Kolker, Kolker, Epstein Architects

























Posted by @erelherzog here
















Posted by @soupalmonds here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Municipal Tower | City of Tel Aviv | Kolker, Kolker, Epstein Architects | 70 m | 20 FL | U/C*
> *
> View attachment 3255254
> *
> *
> View attachment 3255261
> *
> View attachment 3255255
> 
> View attachment 3255256
> 
> View attachment 3255260
> 
> Source: Kolker, Kolker, Epstein Architects
> 
> View attachment 3255271
> 
> View attachment 3255272
> 
> View attachment 3255275
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here
> View attachment 3255279
> 
> View attachment 3255280
> 
> Posted by @soupalmonds here


Perfect for Tel Aviv.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Ramat Gan | 2 X Central point towers | ? m | 60 FL , 85FL | prop.*

Devevloper : Valor Byron Real Estate 

Architect : Yashar Architects

Use : mixed use- 350,000 sqm.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Ramat Gan | 2 X Core Towers | ? m | 100 FL | prop.*

Devevloper : Valor Byron Real Estate 

Architect : YMS Architects

Use : mixed use- 350,000 sqm.


----------



## toxtethogrady

Two (or is that four?) more supertalls? Valor Byron is ambitious...


----------



## Downroot

These Valor Byron "projects" seem very suspicious. An unknown company suddenly showing up with multiple supertalls (there are more that weren't posted here) seems unlikely, I would be surprised if any of these towers will ever be constructed.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *One Tower | Acro Real Estate; Rogovin Real Estate | Moshe Tzur Architects | 36Fl; 160m | T/O*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)
> View attachment 2715904
> 
> posted by @usuallyc here
> 
> View attachment 2715907
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog
> 
> View attachment 2715908
> 
> View attachment 2715909
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *7 Stars Tower | Hachsharat HaYeshuv | Bar Levi Dayan Architects | 51 FL | 200 M | T/O*
> 
> It's a great looking tower.
> View attachment 2781230
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Millennia Tower | Praszkowski Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 2 x 22 FL | T/O*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3045069
> 
> View attachment 3045070
> 
> View attachment 3045071
> 
> View attachment 3045073
> 
> View attachment 3045075
> 
> 
> Preparations for the new pedestrian bridge connecting the compound to the rail station
> View attachment 3045076
> 
> Posted by @Techman1 here


*Reality vs. rendering*








Posted by @Techman1 here








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Alpha Tower | Acro Real Estate | MYS Architects | 115.5 M | 32 FL | T/O*









Posted by @yoshi1710 here








Posted by @erelherzog here
















Posted by @erelherzog here








Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Imber Tower | Herzig Real Estate Group | Ran Blander Architects | 176 M | 40 FL | PROP*

Location: Petakh Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Office/commercial
















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Shuk HaAliyah | City of Tel Aviv | L2 - Tsionov Vitkon Architects; Ofir Nahum Architect | U/C*

Culture, sports and leisure centre; heritage preservation of a former food market














Posted by @erelherzog here









Posted by @Ilan albert here

There are tons of smaller scale projects happening in Tel Aviv (and the rest of Israel), too many to list here. I just thought I'd post this one because I think it's cool.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Tel Aviv University Nanoscience and Nanotechnology Centre | Tel Aviv University | studioAtelier d’Architecture Michel Rémon | U/C*
















































Source
















Posted by @Ynhockey here from this source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Tel Aviv's renovated beach promenade - "Tayelet" in Hebrew - by MKR Architects*

(no sound)


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Vertical | Israel Canada | D BLK Architects | 3 x ??? fl | Approved*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv Metro
> 
> Hebrew name: Mehshulash HaBursa
> 
> Looks like this will be Israel's 4th supertall. More details to follow.
> 
> Posted by Asherwhitee here and here
> 
> View attachment 2341477
> 
> 
> View attachment 2341541
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2341525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2341528



















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Beyond Towers | Tidhar | BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 232 M; 308 M | 65 FL; 78 FL | U/C*

Location: Giv'atayim, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use: Office, retail, residential, leisure

This will be Israel's first supertall. Close behind, in second place, will be Spiral Tower.
























Posted by @FelixMadero here from this source
























Posted by @19F here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Infinity Park | Reit1; Saan Zahav | Hyland Edgar Driver Architects; MYS Architects | 115 M | 30 FL | U/C*

Location: Ra'anana, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-use: Offices, hotel, conference centre






























































Source








Posted by @usuallyc here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Discount Bank Complex (Herzl 156-160) | Israel Canada Group | 10 + 20 fl | PROP*

D-BLK may be the architect. To be confirmed.








Source


Current condition:








Posted by @Asherwhitee here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*


*H Infinity | Hagag Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 50 FL; 6 FL | 168 M | U/C*

Mixed-Use: Residential, commercial

There's a huge amount of construction happening / planned for in this area, including:
Duo Tel Aviv
Municipal Tower
Vertical extension of the Century Tower (the building with the diagonal stripes)
Green Line LRT

*H Infinity is on the left:*









*























*
Posted by @Hebrewtext here









Posted by @~Omri~ here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Azrieli Modi'in | Azrieli Group | Kimmel Eshkolot Architects | 19 FL; 14 FL | ??? M | U/C*

Location: Modi'in, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan) / Jerusalem Metropolitan

Mixed-Use: Retail, hotel, residential








































































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Azrieli Spiral Tower | Azrieli Group | KPF Architects | 88 FL | 336 M | U/C*














Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*ToHa 2 | Amot Investments; Gav-Yam | Ron Arad Architects; Yashar Architects | 77 FL | 291 M | U/C*








Source









Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*








Posted by @soupalmonds here
























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tel Aviv is experiencing an urban revolution, including:

~ Building renovations
~ Street closures / traffic calming / pedestrianization
~ Tree plantings
~ Bike lanes








Source








Source








Source








Source








Source








Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> Tel Aviv is experiencing an urban revolution, including:
> 
> ~ Building renovations
> ~ Pedestrianization / traffic calming
> ~ Tree plantings
> ~ Bike lanes
> 
> View attachment 3500749
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3500770
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3500798
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3500807
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3500817
> 
> Source


This wonderful. When I first visited Tel Aviv, in 1985, I thought “tremendous potential, but what a long way to go.” The city improves itself, by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Beit Lessin Tower | Gindi Friedman Group | MYS Architects; Pitsou Kedem Architects | 100 M | 28 FL | Complete*

Residential






















































































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Check Point Building | Blavatnik School of Computer Science; Tel Aviv University | Kimmel Eshkolot Architects | Complete*









































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Da Vinci Towers | Israel Canada | Yashar Architects | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255139
> 
> View attachment 3255140
> 
> View attachment 3255133
> 
> View attachment 3255142
> 
> View attachment 3255138
> 
> Posted by @~Omri~ here


From Alum Eshet's Facebook page and also posted by @booboomoneta here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Here's @erelherzog's latest video for the City of Tel Aviv showing the full LRT system, including the Red, Green and Purple lines. Further into future, the LRT will be complimented by a larger subway system.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*
> View attachment 3484691
> 
> Posted by @soupalmonds here
> View attachment 3484680
> 
> View attachment 3484681
> 
> View attachment 3484682
> 
> Source



































Posted by @Ynhockey here









Posted by @booboomoneta here


----------



## A Chicagoan

Progress on Tel Aviv's supertalls

*TEL AVIV | Azrieli Spiral Tower | 336m | 1102ft | 91 fl | U/C*
*July 25 by MagicSpinner on SkyscraperCity:*









*GIV'ATAYIM | Beyond | 308m | 1011ft | 72 fl | 228m | 748ft | 57 fl | U/C*
*By dormr1 on SkyscraperCity:*


----------



## Elkhanan1

A Chicagoan said:


> Progress on Tel Aviv's supertalls
> 
> *TEL AVIV | Azrieli Spiral Tower | 336m | 1102ft | 91 fl | U/C
> July 25 by MagicSpinner on SkyscraperCity:*


They're getting close to pouring the concrete raft, which will be the biggest in Israel's history! Construction crews have protected the bases of the new cranes from the upcoming concrete pour.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*East& | Gindi Friedman; Ribua Kachol; Weiss Group; Sufrin Group | MYS Architects | 41 FL; 36 FL | 163.4 M; 152.5 M | U/C*

Mixed-Use: Residential; commercial
Good "filler" buildings







East& under construction on the left; ToHa II under construction on the right








Posted by @Ynhockey here








Posted by @MagicSpinner here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Azrieli Spiral Tower | Azrieli Group | KPF Architects | 336 M | 91 FL | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> They're getting close to pouring the concrete raft, which will be the biggest in Israel's history! Construction crews have protected the bases of the new cranes from the upcoming concrete pour.


@ArikArikArik found this clip: 
*Pouring the raft for Spiral Tower begins







*
Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Beit Sokolov (aka Journalists' House) | Reality Real Estate Fund; Phoenix Holdings | Foster + Partners; Bar Orian Architects | 74 M | 20 FL | Approved*

Mixed-Use: Residential, commercial, institutional, heritage preservation

This a small but sophisticated project in the heart of the city. High-quality projects like these are adding a lot of value to Tel Aviv.


*Current condition*









Posted by @erelherzog here

























Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*YBOX HaMasger | YBOX Ltd. | Moshe Tzur Architects | 33 FL | 130 M | PROP*

Mixed-Use: Office, residential
















































Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *YBOX HaMasger | YBOX Ltd. | Moshe Tzur Architects | 33 FL | 130 M | PROP*
> 
> Mixed-Use: Office, residential
> View attachment 3582817
> 
> View attachment 3582818
> 
> View attachment 3582827
> 
> View attachment 3582831
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582835
> 
> View attachment 3582837
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


Nice, at street level, where you can appreciate that inflection.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Azrieli Rishonim | Azrieli Group | Amir Mann / Ami Shinar Architects & Planners | 21 FL | 90 M | Complete*

*Proposal to add 10 more floors to the office tower*

Location: Rishon LeZion, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use: office, retail






































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*





Elkhanan1 said:


> *Duo Tel Aviv | Africa Israel Residential | Yashar Architects | 2 x 53 fl | 194 m / 636 ft | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601439
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601447
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601450
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601453
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601455
> 
> 
> *Posted by @leonid2k2 here*


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tel Aviv Metropolitan's evolving skyline by @erelherzog

*2000*










*2022*










*2027 (everything in prep, U/C or T/O)*










*2035 (everything approved)*








Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Here's another creation by @erelherzog that shows where Tel Aviv's skyline's heading in the future. Some towers are missing (ToHa 2?) but this is a great overview.

Tel Aviv's not a "theme park" city. It's growing organically. These towers are based on real market demand. They're not show projects. Enjoy.



*Skyline in 2000*











*Skyline today*











*If everything UC/prep/TO is completed*











*Everything approved*








Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Azrieli Rishonim | Azrieli Group | Amir Mann / Ami Shinar Architects & Planners | 21 FL | 90 M | Complete*
> 
> *Proposal to add 10 more floors to the office tower*
> 
> Location: Rishon LeZion, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Mixed-Use: office, retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587006
> 
> View attachment 3587010
> 
> View attachment 3587020
> 
> View attachment 3587021
> 
> Source


Why gild a lily?


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^ Because office space is in heavy demand in Gush Dan. I think the building will look better, more proportionate, with the extra 10 floors.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*South Gate | Prashkovsky Group; Multiland; Trigo-Tshuva | Moshe Tzur Architects | 32 FL | ??? M | PREP*

Location: Herzliya Pituach, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)









Source
















Source









Posted by @usuallyc here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*BIG Fashion Glilot | BIG Shopping Centers Group | MYS Architects | 45 FL | 190 M | U/C*

Location: Ramat HaSharon, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use: Office, retail








Posted by @avivster here








Posted by @booboomoneta here








Posted by @usuallyc here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Efal Tower | Ken Hator Co | Barre Levie Dayan Architects | 23 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Ofiices; LEED Silver
































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Efal 33 | Adgar Investments | MYS Architects | 33 FL | ??? M | U/C*

Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Not a lot of info about this online. Apparently, this is the 1st of 2 towers.
































Posted by @erelherzog here, here, here and here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Sokolov Tower | Zvi Sarfati Ltd. | Miloslavsky Architects | 30 FL | ??? M | U/C*

Location: Hod HaSharon, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)








































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Amazing renovation of a modest building








Source

Jerusalem Boulevard 2015 vs. 2022 (the fences are temporary during the LRT's testing phase)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554040107254091776


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yitzhak Sadeh / Hassan Arafeh Compound*

This area in south-central Tel Aviv eventually will contain 14 office and residential towers, as well as new parkland, widened sidewalks, trees, etc. These pix show the towers built so far and the new central park being installed, which is designed by lanscape-architecture firm Studio Urbanof.
































Source


Rendering:








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Da Vinci Towers | Israel Canada | Yashar Architects | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O*



Elkhanan1 said:


> From Alum Eshet's Facebook page and also posted by @booboomoneta here
> View attachment 3537855
> 
> View attachment 3537859
> 
> View attachment 3537862
> 
> View attachment 3537865
> 
> View attachment 3537872



























Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*BSR Sarona | BSR Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 40 FL | 146 M | U/C*

Mixed-Use: residential, commercial, heritage restoration








Posted by @Ynhockey here








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Another amazing preservation / renovation

2012 vs 2018 vs 2022
























Source


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555588897215811584


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tel Aviv's urban transformation continues with new bike lanes, widened sidewalks and street trees.









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

More amazing renovations








Source









Source


New park








Source


Widened sidewalk and the new LRT track on the left (currently fenced off for test runs); no more cars








Source


New bike lane instead of cars








Source


New car-free street








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ya'akov Nimrodi Tower | ILDC | Moshe Tzur Architects | 42 FL | ??? M | PREP*

ILDC is waiting for approvals for 60 FL | 246.45 M and to turn some of the office floors into residential.

The tower in the centre








Source









Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*EXchange | Migdal Group; Azorim | MYS Architects | 60 FL; 50 FL | 220 M; 215 M | U/C*

location: Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use: Office, residential, retail



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3389474
> 
> Posted by @MagicSpinner here
> View attachment 3389476
> 
> View attachment 3389477
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here



































Source
























Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Ya'akov Nimrodi Tower | ILDC | Moshe Tzur Architects | 42 FL | ??? M | PREP*
> 
> ILDC is waiting for approvals for 60 FL | 246.45 M and to turn some of the office floors into residential.
> 
> The tower in the centre
> View attachment 3631970
> 
> Source
> 
> View attachment 3632095
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


Ya'akov Nimrodi Tower is in front. Sitona'i Tower (Phase 4) is immediately behind.








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page



Opera Square - A complete makeover with a new water feature by the sea (still under construction) and no more cars!*








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ahuzat Rubinstein | Rubinstein Estate | Miloslavsky Architects | 45 FL | 173 M | U/C *(left)

*Hi Tower | G-Group | Yashar Architects | 60 FL | 220 M | T/O *(right)

Location: Givatayim, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Assisted living; Residential








Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Beyond Towers | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 232 M; 308 M | 65 FL; 78 FL | U/C*
> 
> Location: Giv'atayim, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Mixed-Use: Office, retail, residential, leisure
> 
> This will be Israel's first supertall. Close behind, in second place, will be Spiral Tower.
> View attachment 3306958
> 
> View attachment 3306962
> 
> View attachment 3306964
> 
> Posted by @FelixMadero here from this source
> View attachment 3306971
> 
> View attachment 3306973
> 
> View attachment 3306979
> 
> Posted by @19F here











Posted by @Ynhockey here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Azrieli Spiral Tower | Azrieli Group | KPF Architects | 336 M | 91 FL | U/C*
> 
> 
> @ArikArikArik found this clip:
> *Pouring the raft for Spiral Tower begins
> View attachment 3572593
> *
> Source


(Yes, there's a skyscraper proposal in planning for the parking lot at the top of the pic)








Posted by @Ynhockey here









Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Millennia Tower | Praszkowski Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 2 x 22 FL | T/O
> 
> 
> Reality vs. rendering*
> View attachment 3265509
> 
> Posted by @Techman1 here
> View attachment 3265527
> 
> Source











Posted by @Techman1 here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Muscular support from Sheva and The Tel Aviv Foundation back up what must be the world’s prime homeless shelter. You cannot
















































































beat this location. Will it improve national image, among champions of the oppressed? Don’t hold your breath. (Messer Architects).


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3556183
> 
> View attachment 3556192
> 
> View attachment 3556195
> 
> View attachment 3556205
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here
> 
> View attachment 3556187
> 
> Posted by @booboomoneta here



















*Source:*








*David Engineers - דוד מהנדסים בע"מ*
DAVID ENGINEERS LTD is a structural engineering design and consulting firm, whose main offices are... 7 gush etzion st., Giv'at Shmuel, Israel







www.facebook.com


----------



## Elkhanan1

*ToHa 2 by Ron Arad | Amot Investments; Gav-Yam | Ron Arad Architects; Yashar Architects | 291 M | 77 fl | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3025717
> 
> View attachment 3025718
> 
> Posted by @booboomoneta here











Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## FelixMadero

Almost 100 pages of Tel Aviv development!


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Beyond Towers | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 232 M; 308 M | 65 FL; 78 FL | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3662208
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here


*South Tower*


















*North Tower*








Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Sharona Tower | Mivne Group | HQ Architects | 23 FL | ??? M | U/C*

Location: Kfar Sava, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Offices
































Source








Source
























Posted by @erelherzog here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *<<< more new projects on the previous page
> 
> 
> One Tower | Acro Real Estate; Rogovin Real Estate | Moshe Tzur Architects | 36Fl; 160m | T/O*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)
> View attachment 2715904
> 
> posted by @usuallyc here
> 
> View attachment 2715907
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog
> 
> View attachment 2715908
> 
> View attachment 2715909
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


*On the left*
















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yitzhak Sadeh / Sarona skyline*


In 3 to 5 years, the number of towers in this view will be more than double!








Taken by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Mansa Musa

I love tel aviv, really underrated.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Meshulash HaBursa (Exchange Triangle) | Israel Canada Group | D-BLK Architects | ??? FL | 400 M | PROP*

Location: Diamond Exchange District, Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
Mixed-Use: Office, Residential, Retail


A couple of fresh renderings from D-BLK Architects:
















Source


It'll be in the centre of this pic, behind the traffic lights.








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Dizengoff Square*


Amazing transformation








Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Meshulash HaBursa (Exchange Triangle) | Israel Canada Group | D-BLK Architects | ??? FL | 400 M | PROP*
> 
> Location: Diamond Exchange District, Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Mixed-Use: Office, Residential, Retail
> 
> 
> A couple of fresh renderings from D-BLK Architects:
> View attachment 3698952
> 
> View attachment 3698956
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> It'll be in the centre of this pic, behind the traffic lights.
> View attachment 3699004
> 
> Source


Powerful.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Icon Tower | BSR Group | D-BLK Architects | 130 M | 30 FL | U/C*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> View attachment 2831016
> 
> View attachment 2831014
> 
> View attachment 2830993
> 
> D-BLK Architects
> View attachment 2831019
> 
> Posted by @JuanDavidG here


The glass cladding looks very good. I think this is going to turn out better than the renderings. 








































By @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Eyeonthefuture said:


> Powerful.


DBLK releases more renderings:


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^^ D-BLK is exploring 3 design options for the façades, which is why there are differences in the renderings above.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*





Elkhanan1 said:


> *Elifelet Station* on Tel Aviv's LRT Red Line, which is scheduled to open in November
> 
> View attachment 3798361
> 
> View attachment 3798381
> 
> View attachment 3798365
> 
> View attachment 3798367
> 
> View attachment 3798373
> 
> View attachment 3798371
> 
> Source







Station construction



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645664833646261


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *<<< more new projects on the previous page*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station construction
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645664833646261


The light rail makes such a difference in Jerusalem’s sense of metropolis. It will do the same for Tel Aviv. That station is beautiful too.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Schnitzler Complex | Acro Group | Yashar Architects | 2 x 30 FL | ??? M | PREP*

Location: near Elifelet Station, Red Line

Mixed-Use: office, residential, retail, public/municipal space
































Source








Pic by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*44 Salame | City Boy; Yuvalim Group | Yashar Architects | 8 FL; 19 FL | ??? M | PREP*

Location: near Elifelet Station, Red Line

Mixed-Use: Office, residential, hotel, retail
































Source

Demolition has started
















Pix by @erelherzog and posted Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*MOMA | Hagag Group | Bar Orian Architects | 2 x 6 FL; 2 x 18 FL | ??? M | U/C*

Location: near Elifelet Station, Red Line

Mixed-Use: residential, hotel, retail







































Pix by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*YBOX Gat Rimon | YBOX Co; Fattal Hotels Ltd | Moshe Tzur Architects | 2 x 40 FL | ??? M | PREP*

Mixed-Use: residential, hotel, offices, retail








Source


*The building on the left has grown in height to match the building on the right.*








Posted by @soupalmonds here


*Before and After*








Source
















Pix by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Philharmonic | Yossi Avrahami | Bar Orian Architects | 2 x 12 FL | ??? M | Complete*

Here's fantastic residential project completed recently in North Tel Aviv / Ramat Aviv. It's very close to the renderings!







Photos by @amitgeronphotographer
































































Bar Orian on Instagram


----------



## APOQUINDO

Lovely Ramat Aviv!


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Amazing before-and-after video clip and pix*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570414025812361217








Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Amazing before-and-after video clip and pix*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570414025812361217
> View attachment 3835985
> 
> Source


What a beautiful world it could be.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Source









Source









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Massive changes coming to the skyline in 3 to 5 years

Tel Aviv Skyline by Michael Kalika, on Flickr

Tel Aviv Skyline by Michael Kalika, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3777152
> 
> View attachment 3777155
> 
> View attachment 3777157
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3777159
> 
> Source



























Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Public preview of the new Allenby Station on the upcoming LRT Red Line, which is underground in this section


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tel Aviv Sunset by Michael Kalika, on Flickr

Tel Aviv Sunset by Michael Kalika, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

*VIE | EY Group | YGAA Gutman Assif Architects | 44 FL | 170 M | U/C*

Location: Bat Yam, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mixed-Use: Office, residential, hotel
















































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*HaZayit Tower | Groberman Architects | 48 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Bat Yam, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Shai Agnon Tower | Zvi Sarfati & Sons | Michal Sharbat Architects | 22 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Bat Yam, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Residential
































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yoseftal / Bar Ilan Tower | Ofek-Shely Ltd. | Anat Eylon Architects | 41 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Bat Yam, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mixed-Use: Office, residential
















Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *VIE | EY Group | YGAA Gutman Assif Architects | 44 FL | 170 M | U/C*
> 
> Location: Bat Yam, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> 
> Mixed-Use: Office, residential, hotel
> View attachment 3887838
> 
> View attachment 3887866
> 
> View attachment 3887839
> 
> View attachment 3887841
> 
> View attachment 3887845
> 
> View attachment 3887870
> 
> Source


That is one big balcony.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*



*HaRakevet 72–74 | Canada Israel Group | Yashar Architects | 2 x 30 FL | 126 M | PROP*

Mixed-Use: office tower, residential tower, hotel, public building for the City of Tel Aviv









































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Abarbanel 30 | Adam Shuster Group | ODA New York; Rabin Architects | 2 x 11 FL | ??? M | PROP*

















































Source & Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Carasso-Vitania Complex | Carasso Real Estate; Vitania LTD | Yashar Architects | 42 FL | ??? M | U/C*
> 
> Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> View attachment 3049231
> 
> View attachment 3049225
> 
> View attachment 3049221
> 
> View attachment 3049216
> 
> Source & Source



















Taken by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Shikhun Elite | Adam Shuster Group | 28 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Liberty Tech Complex | Shikhun & Binui | Yashar Architects | PROP*

Location: Kiryat Ono, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mixed-Use: 9 office buildings, 700 residential apartments, cultural centre, retail, fitness/recreational amenities
























































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Herzl 30 | Rabin Architects | 39 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Rishon LeZion, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

I'm not sure who the developer is at this time.

Seems to be mixed-use, residential and offices.
























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Jabotinsky 70 | Noga Group | Bar Orian Architects | ??? M | 40 FL | PROP*
> 
> Location: Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> 
> Mixed-Use: Hotel, Commercial, Residential and Employment
> 
> View attachment 2901108
> 
> View attachment 2901109
> 
> View attachment 2901111
> 
> View attachment 2901114
> 
> View attachment 2901107
> 
> View attachment 2901115
> 
> View attachment 2901118
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


New renderings








































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Leon Tower | Taubenblatt Grundstücks | Feigin Architects; Mazor-First Architects | 22 FL | 80 m | PROP*

























Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851870
> 
> View attachment 3851871
> 
> View attachment 3851872
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3851876
> 
> Source











Source








Source








Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *YBOX Gat Rimon | YBOX Co; Fattal Hotels Ltd | Moshe Tzur Architects | 2 x 40 FL | ??? M | PREP*
> 
> Mixed-Use: residential, hotel, offices, retail
> View attachment 3824751
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> *The building on the left has grown in height to match the building on the right.*
> View attachment 3824752
> 
> Posted by @soupalmonds here
> 
> 
> *Before and After*
> View attachment 3824763
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3824764
> 
> View attachment 3824765
> 
> Pix by @erelherzog and posted here


More renders
































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Efal 33 | Adgar Investments | MYS Architects | 33 FL | ??? M | U/C*
> 
> Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Not a lot of info about this online. Apparently, this is the 1st of 2 towers.
> View attachment 3601557
> 
> View attachment 3601560
> 
> View attachment 3601571
> 
> View attachment 3601576
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here, here, here and here


Proper renderings
























Source

This is one of the biggest foundation pours in Israel ever.








































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Soho Tel Aviv | Hilla Group | HQ Architects | 89 M | 24 FL | U/C*
> 
> Mixed-Use: Hotel / Office
> View attachment 2863124
> 
> View attachment 2863128
> 
> View attachment 2863129
> 
> Source: HQ Architects
> 
> View attachment 2863139
> 
> View attachment 2863138
> 
> Posted by @JuanDavidG here


Possible new design by briefly.architecture.design (bAd)

Hotel: 270 rooms; 25 floors
























Source

















Taken by @matrix2020 and posted here


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> Possible new design by briefly.architecture.design (bAd)
> 
> Hotel: 270 rooms; 25 floors
> View attachment 4159957
> 
> View attachment 4159960
> 
> View attachment 4159965
> 
> Source


GS Architects, right?


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> More renders
> View attachment 4133365
> 
> View attachment 4133359
> 
> View attachment 4133370
> 
> View attachment 4133385
> 
> Source


Another split-personality building, but I am getting used to the syndrome.


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Leon Tower | Taubenblatt Grundstücks | Feigin Architects; Mazor-First Architects | 22 FL | 80 m | PROP*
> 
> View attachment 4091593
> 
> View attachment 4091594
> 
> View attachment 4091596
> 
> Source


Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Elkhanan1

Eyeonthefuture said:


> GS Architects, right?


Click on the link under the images.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 2 x 45 fl | 162 m | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3945598
> 
> 
> 
> BSR Sarona under construction in the foreground
> View attachment 3945607
> 
> View attachment 3945603
> 
> View attachment 3945604
> 
> Pix by @erelherzog and posted here, here and here



































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Azrieli E-Town | Azrieli Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 65 FL? | 250-270? M | PROP*
> 
> Mixed-Use: Office, hotel
> View attachment 3399436
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Current condition:
> View attachment 3399422
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Azrieli E-Town will be next to the tower on the right:
> View attachment 3399430
> 
> Source


The tallest tower in the centre








Source









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Merkazim | Ofer Investments; Amot Investments | Yashar Architects | 3 x 29 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Location: Herzliya, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mixed-Use: office, residential, retail, public buildings
































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Carasso-Vitania Complex | Carasso Real Estate; Vitania LTD | Yashar Architects | 42 FL | ??? M | U/C*
> 
> Location: Petah Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> View attachment 3049231
> 
> View attachment 3049225
> 
> View attachment 3049221
> 
> View attachment 3049216
> 
> Source & Source



































Source


















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*



*Hator** Passage | Pitsou Kedem Architects | 6 FL | ??? M | PROP*

From Pitsou Kedem on Instagram:
_New Project in Florentin neighborhood in Tel Aviv. Residential complex of 126 apartments including interior public garden. The project includes preservation of the historical facades._
























Source


Historical (c. 1935)
















Source


Current
















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Infinity Park | Reit1; Saan Zahav | Hyland Edgar Driver Architects; MYS Architects | 115 M | 30 FL | T/O*
> 
> Location: Ra'anana, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Mixed-use: Offices, hotel, conference centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310709
> 
> View attachment 3310711
> 
> View attachment 3310714
> 
> View attachment 3310716
> 
> View attachment 3310718
> 
> View attachment 3310719
> 
> View attachment 3310722
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3310758
> 
> Posted by @usuallyc here



















Source


Renderings
















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Yoseftal Masterplan | City of Holon | Yashar Architects | 65 FL; 30 FL; 9 FL | ??? M | PROP*
> 
> Location: Holon, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan Area)
> 
> New master plan for the area around Yoseftal Station (Israel Rail) and future metro stations, on the Holon side of the highway
> 
> Source: Yoseftal – YASHAR Architects
> View attachment 2676685
> 
> View attachment 2676686
> 
> View attachment 2676689
> 
> View attachment 2676690
> 
> View attachment 2676693
> 
> View attachment 2676695
> 
> View attachment 2676696
> 
> View attachment 2676697
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


The masterplan has been approved.

From the architect:
_"Yoseftal" is an urban renewal master plan in Holon, situated at the entrance to the city, right off the Ayalon highway and next to a train station and a future metro station.

The master plan spreads over 68 dunam (17 acres; 7 hectares) and will include seven mixed-use high-rise buildings (30-65 floors) with residential, offices, retail, and public programs, in addition to three 9-stories apartment buildings.























Source_


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*



Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 4126374
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4126389
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4126390
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4126340
> 
> Source











Source










Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Ritz Carlton | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 143 m | 42 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230135
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230139
> 
> Source


Bat Yam and BSR plan a new beachside project:


----------



## Elkhanan1

2020










2022 (The park is still under construction.)








Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Hebrewtext said:


> some of *Tel Aviv new projects * -most are approved ,some under construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wholesale towers 4X160 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egged tower 245/280m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discount bank tower 140 m(added 12fl. to the ill.)under constraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renoult tower 210 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Inter-National BankTower 130m under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> residential tower 150 m under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 residential towers inc.2 X yoo project 140m under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ampa tower 244m


Tel Aviv’s new fire station, at night (Credit: Rosenfeld Architects).


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Beyond Towers | Tidhar | D-BLK Architects; Ziss Architects | 232 M; 308 M | 65 FL; 78 FL | U/C
> 
> 
> South Tower*
> View attachment 3677884
> 
> View attachment 3677886
> 
> 
> 
> *North Tower*
> View attachment 3677888
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here











Taken by @Elv3nking and posted here


Rendering








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Da Vinci Towers | Israel Canada | Yashar Architects | 154 m | 2 x 44 fl | T/O*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973366
> 
> Pic taken by @erelherzog and posted here


This is almost done and it looks great.
















Taken by @erelherzog and posted here










Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yoseftal Gate Masterplan | City of Holon | Yashar Architects | 65 FL; 30 FL; 9 FL | ??? M | PROP*



Elkhanan1 said:


> The masterplan has been approved.
> 
> From the architect:
> _"Yoseftal" is an urban renewal master plan in Holon, situated at the entrance to the city, right off the Ayalon highway and next to a train station and a future metro station.
> 
> The master plan spreads over 68 dunam (17 acres; 7 hectares) and will include seven mixed-use high-rise buildings (30-65 floors) with residential, offices, retail, and public programs, in addition to three 9-stories apartment buildings.
> View attachment 4229793
> 
> View attachment 4229795
> View attachment 4229796
> 
> Source_


Here's a rendering of the extension of the Yoseftal Gate masteplan, on the other side of the Ayalon Expressway in the neighbouring city of Bat Yam. The urbanism here is giving me East Asian / Southeast Asian vibes.








Source









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Vitania Towers | Vitania Ltd; Delek Motors | Yashar Architects | 36 FL; 2 X 42 FL | 146m; 2 X 161.5 M | - COMPLETE; PREP; PROP*

Mixed-Use: Office, residential, hotel, public building


Renderings showing 2 out 3 towers








































Source


Completed tower
















Taken by @erelherzog and posted here


Site prep for Tower 2 and possibly Tower 3
















Taken by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Idelson 7 | Yaniv Pardo Architects | 7 FL | ??? M | PREP*

Mixed-Use: Residential; commercial


Gorgeous project that's a 21st-century version of Tel Aviv's UNESCO-designated Bauhaus / International Style architecture from the mid-20th century
















Source


Site prep








Taken by @erelherzog and posted here


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Lapid Towers | Israel Canada Group | Pelli Clarke & Partners; D BLK Architects; Yashar Architects | 3 x 50-60 fl | ???M | PROP*
































































Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Batsheva Arts Center | Batsheva Dance Company | Adjaye Associates | PROP*

David Adjaye is one of the most imprtant architects in the world today. It's an honour that Tel Aviv is going to have one of his designs.
























Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 4240768
> 
> Taken by @Elv3nking and posted here
> 
> 
> Rendering
> View attachment 4240770
> 
> Source


*Beyond Towers | Tidhar | D BLK Architects; Ranni Ziss Architects | 232 M; 308 M | 65 FL; 78 FL | U/C*

Location: Giv'atayim, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mixed-Use: Office, residential, retail


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> View attachment 3930162
> 
> View attachment 3930163
> 
> View attachment 3930164
> 
> View attachment 3930165
> 
> View attachment 3930166
> 
> Taken by @erelherzog and posted here


*EXchange | Migdal Group; Azorim | MYS Architects | 60 FL; 50 FL | 220 M; 215 M | U/C*

Location: Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mxed-Use: Office, residential, retail








Photo by @TechArchitect posted here









Photo by @tlv posted here









Photo by @erelherzog posted here

















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Global Towers | Migdalei Yisra'el | MYS Architects | 32; FL 36 FL | 125 M; 140 M | 1 Completed: 1 PREP*

Location: Petach Tikva, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)

Mixed-Use: Office, retail
















Pix by @erelherzog and posted here and here









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Here's something different.

This short video shows the construction of a new passenger-rail line in the centre of Highway 431. Here you can see the green landscape surrounding the city of Rishon LeZion outside of Tel Aviv. Yes, Israel is very green. Well, 50% of Israel north of the Negev Desert is green.

Also, you can see the extent of Israel's modern road infrastructure. It's hard to believe that the OECD says that Israel suffers from a severe infrastructure deficit in all areas.

Hopefully, massive infrastructure-building in recent years - especially road, heavy rail and light rail - will close the gap.

(The video has no sound.)


----------



## theodorherzl

Elkhanan1 said:


> Here's something different.
> 
> This short video shows the construction of a new passenger-rail line in the centre of Highway 431. Here you can see the green landscape surrounding the city of Rishon LeZion outside of Tel Aviv. Yes, Israel is very green. Well, 50% of Israel north of the Negev Desert is green.
> 
> Also, you can see the extent of Israel's modern road infrastructure. It's hard to believe that the OECD says that Israel suffers from a severe infrastructure deficit in all areas.
> 
> Hopefully, massive infrastructure-building in recent years - especially road, heavy rail and light rail - will close the gap.
> 
> (The video has no sound.)


Im afraid it’ll take more than that. But at least things are moving.


----------



## Elkhanan1

*<<< more new projects on the previous page*



Here's a short clip from Tel Aviv's new LRT. It was posted by @Itay here. The LRT's opening has been delayed again, from this past November to sometime next year.

As per @Itay:
"Credit to Nir Damati from facebook who posted it. 3 minutes from Elifelet station to Allenby station. The ride seems to be slow but I assume that they are still checking stuff "




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5710631575691755


----------



## Elkhanan1

Click on the image for an amazing time-lapse on Instagram of skyscraper construction in Tel Aviv.



  





Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Y|K Building | Paritzki & Liani Architects | 3.5 FL | ??? M | Complete*

Kerem HaTeimanim (Vineyard of the Yemenites) neighbourhood, Tel Aviv

Residential 
















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Stratasys HQ | Stratasys | A. Lerman Architects | 8 FL | ??? M | Complete*

Location: Rehovot, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
















Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Beyond Towers | Tidhar | D BLK Architects; Ranni Ziss Architects | 232 M; 308 M | 65 FL; 78 FL | U/C*
> 
> Location: Giv'atayim, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> 
> Mixed-Use: Office, residential, retail
> 
> View attachment 4272720
> 
> View attachment 4272723



































Pix by @FelixMadero and posted here









Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Tel Aviv grows insanely fast!








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Source








Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Landmark TLV | Africa Israel; Melisron | Yashar Architects | 2 x 45 fl | 162 m | U/C*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180432
> 
> View attachment 4180434
> 
> View attachment 4180454
> 
> View attachment 4180433
> 
> Source











Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Da Vinci Towers | Israel Canada | Yashar Architects | 154 M | 2 x 44 FL | T/O*



Elkhanan1 said:


> This is almost done and it looks great.
> View attachment 4254414
> 
> View attachment 4254418
> 
> Taken by @erelherzog and posted here
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254424
> 
> Source


This is very close to being done (on the outside). There are only a few bits and pieces missing. It looks amazing.








Source








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Amazing renovation of a 1930s-era Bauhaus / International Style apartment building
























Source


Another beautiful renovation on the same street








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*8-12 HaSharon | Bar Orian Architects | 35 FL | ??? M | PROP*

Mixed-Use: Office, residential, city-managed public roof area, heritage restoration


















1930s-40s Bauhaus / International Style building to be preserved and restored








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Yehuda HaYamit 39-43 | Bar Orian Architects | 8 FL? | ??? M | APPROVED*

Location: Jaffa

Mixed-Use: Residential, retail

From Bar Orian Architects:
_Facing north, 3 preservation buildings combine into a modern wing facing south. All four together make up our newest project - construction starts now!_

















































































Source


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Yehuda HaYamit 39-43 | Bar Orian Architects | 8 FL? | ??? M | APPROVED*
> 
> Location: Jaffa
> 
> Mixed-Use: Residential, retail
> 
> From Bar Orian Architects:
> _Facing north, 3 preservation buildings combine into a modern wing facing south. All four together make up our newest project - construction starts now!_
> 
> View attachment 4314288
> 
> View attachment 4314295
> 
> View attachment 4314293
> 
> View attachment 4314290
> 
> View attachment 4314292
> 
> View attachment 4314297
> 
> View attachment 4314296
> 
> View attachment 4314300
> 
> View attachment 4314309
> 
> View attachment 4314311
> 
> Source


Also by Bar Orian, 8-12 Ha Sharon Street, in the Neve Sha’anan neighborhood:


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Sharona Tower | Mivne Group | HQ Architects | 23 FL | ??? M | U/C*
> 
> Location: Kfar Sava, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Offices
> View attachment 3680601
> 
> View attachment 3680603
> 
> View attachment 3680604
> 
> View attachment 3680605
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3680608
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3680566
> 
> View attachment 3680571
> 
> View attachment 3680572
> 
> Posted by @erelherzog here


This guy thinks one of the floors has collapsed, not knowing that it's part of the design. Click on the image below and watch the clip to the end. I think the language is pretty universal. 🤣



  






















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Meshulash HaBursa (Exchange Triangle) | Israel Canada Group | D-BLK Architects | ??? FL | 400 M | PROP*
> 
> Location: Diamond Exchange District, Ramat Gan, Gush Dan (Tel Aviv Metropolitan)
> Mixed-Use: Office, Residential, Retail
> 
> 
> A couple of fresh renderings from D-BLK Architects:
> View attachment 3698952
> 
> View attachment 3698956
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> It'll be in the centre of this pic, behind the traffic lights.
> View attachment 3699004
> 
> Source


The design is continuing to evolve.








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*The Elkonin Tel Aviv Hotel | MGallery | Bar Orian Architects | 4 FL | ??? M | Complete*

"The Elkonin Tel Aviv Hotel in the Neve Tzedek neighbourhood, established at the beginning of the last century by Malka and Menachem Elkonin, operated until the 1940s and hosted, among others, such highly-respected personalities as Albert Einstein and David Ben Gurion. After it closed in the 1940s, the hotel functioned as an office building until the 1980s and then stood abandoned and empty. Now it has reopened after being carefully restored by Bar Orian Architects.

The new hotel has 44 rooms, including two luxurious suites. Also, the hotel has a rooftop with a pool and bar and a spectacular panoramic view of Tel Aviv. The design in light blue and beige colors draws inspiration from archival photographs of the hotel and of Tel Aviv from the 1930s." (Source)

*Today*








Source


*1913*








Source


*Under restoration*








Posted by @theKD80 here


On the entrance floor of the hotel, the L'Époque restaurant of the Robuchon Group (the group's first restaurant in Israel)








Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *MOMA | Hagag Group | Bar Orian Architects | 2 x 6 FL; 2 x 18 FL | ??? M | U/C*
> 
> Location: near Elifelet Station, Red Line
> 
> Mixed-Use: residential, hotel, retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824738
> 
> View attachment 3824744
> 
> View attachment 3824745
> 
> Pix by @erelherzog and posted here



















Taken by @erelherzog and posted here









Source

















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Raoul Wallenberg 16 | Tidhar; Ybox Real Estate | D BLK Architects | 18 FL | ??? M | U/C*

Ramat HaKhayal IT Zone, Tel Aviv
































Source & Source










Source

















Pix taken by @erelherzog and posted here & here


----------



## Elkhanan1

Elkhanan1 said:


> *BSR Sarona | BSR Group | Moshe Tzur Architects | 40 FL | 146 M | U/C*
> 
> Mixed-Use: residential, commercial, heritage restoration
> View attachment 3618151
> 
> Posted by @Ynhockey here
> View attachment 3618253
> 
> Source











Pic taken by @hkskyline and posted here








Pic taken by @erelherzog and posted here

















Source


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Levanda Tower | Gal Emerald | Miloslavski Architects | 29 FL | ??? M | PREP*

Mixed-Use: Hotel, residential
























Source









Pic taken by @erelherzog and posted here


----------

